# Sticky  Last Movie Watched



## Sourpuss

Ghostbusters on the big screen for the 30th anniversary. There was hardly anyone there, which was kind of sad, but it was a real treat to see one of my favorite films from my childhood in an actual movie theater. It was as great as its always been.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

_Magic in the Moonlight_. Not Woody Allen's best, but certainly one of the better films I've seen this year. Literary script, and Colin Firth excellent in a sympathetic role.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

_Wild Strawberries_ (_Smultronstället_), by Ingmar Bergman. Wonderful movie. Interesting structure (flashbacks and dream sequences, with the old professor eavesdropping on the past), and a warm performance by Victor Sjöström.

Interestingly, Swedish is (with subtitles) a very easy language to hear; I could catch words in most sentences.


----------



## Adena

Imagine Me & You. Great, great movie!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

_The War Game _(Peter Watkins, 1965). Extremely powerful, grim documentary about a nuclear strike on Britain. Infamous for being banned by the BBC, and released in cinemas (where it was awarded an Oscar for Best Documentary). Impressive camerawork (intelligent use of handheld, reminiscent of _Saving Private Ryan). _Strongly recommended.






(And, if you've got a taste for 1960s nuclear holocausts in the UK, watch _Doctor Who:_"Inferno", _Out of the Unknown_:"Level 7", and _Doomwatch_.)


----------



## Ubuntu

Zebrahead (N'Bushe Wright, Michael Rappaport) 5/5


----------



## M3RMAID

Bad Neighbours. I personally find it hilarious, but I'm not sure my fiancé sound it as funny as I did.


----------



## nonnaci

Legends of the fall.

Brad pit at his best?


----------



## School

*Riddick* 2013
Funny and cute. 
Riddick is alone on a planet filled with animals that are trying to kill him. He's badly injured, and he has these weird blue eyes. For some reason, all the dangerous animals are really cute. Like the wolf-hyena-dog thing. 
And it's really funny because of all the irony. Like how Santana dies... I was laughing. 

I would recommend if you are 15-40 years old. It's not too gory and it's far from scary, but I guess it's still not for the faint of heart.

8/10.


----------



## Ubuntu

8 Mile. Before that it was The Notebook.


----------



## nonstampcollector

Ender's Game. Generic Sci-fi plot, think Star Ship Troopers meets any typical US Teen high-school angst TV show. Replete with a plethora of unlikable characters, those that showed promise where left completely undeveloped. Even Harrison Ford wasn't enough to keep this ship afloat and Ben Kingsley was too little too late. The protagonist was exceptionally hard to warm to, he spends the majority of the film going through three different educational establishments where he's bullied in each before he's moved to the next; we basically have to watch the same plot three times topped off with some underwhelming CGI for a finale. 

The over arching narrative is humanity was almost wiped out by an extra-terrestrial threat, therefore must unite against this common enemy if it is to survive. But the films insistence on making the protagonist the target of his peers bullying seems to contradict the theme of unity as everyone appears to harbor hate for the protagonist even his brother and father don't really care for him all that much despite the fact he's the only one who's got the madskillz (360NOSCOPES MIRITE?) that's going to get humanity out of trouble. 

The film rather halfheartedly attempts to ask questions of the morality of asking children to fight wars, how far you should go when defeating your enemy and psychological effects of war upon the human mind; it attempts this through some bizarre CGI "games" we see the protagonist playing from time to time. The writers attempt to make these seem cryptic, however they come across as slapdash and detract from the overall narrative of the film.

That said, I did like the twist... it was obvious but enjoyable nonetheless.
I've not the read the books and I don't intend to read anything written by an outspoken homophobe.


----------



## Ubuntu

I started Mo' Better Blues yesterday. I'll finish it later.


----------



## Adena

The Help. Such an awesome film and I cried pretty much during the last 30 minutes of the movie. It was a real eye opener about the state of the black people in USA during the 60's (and people in general, really). Plus, a lot of history to learn from it and all the white women's dresses were top notch. The cast was amazing as well!


----------



## nonnaci

Locke

Tom Hardy held it together.


Contact

Revelation is valid knowledge.


----------



## Ubuntu

One Night Stand (Wesley Snipes, Robert Downey Jr., )


----------



## nonnaci

Snowpiercer (2013) - IMDb

Was quite surprised on how great this movie was for both its political commentary and its cinematography. Definitely recommend everyone to see.


----------



## koalaroo

The Normal Heart. :sad:


----------



## Daiyu

Stardust. I love the funny Captain Shakespeare.


----------



## DirtySocks

A Good Man
Transformers: Age of Extinction
Edge of Tomorrow == garbage
Xmen Days of the Future
Storm Rider== also garbage


----------



## Ubuntu

Mr and Mrs. Loving


----------



## Rumobritt

I am Last Movie Seen Last Night Sleep With Vampire.. Horror Movie Wow amazing Movie ,I'm watched this movie online at Putlocker.ag


----------



## Ubuntu

I Still Know What You Did Last Summer. Before that it was I Know What You Did Last Summer. I'll probably watch either A Bronx Tale or Do The Right Thing next.


----------



## nightmerism

Last movie that i watched was "The secret life of Walter Mitty". It was somewhat good.


----------



## Mair

I watched Lucy. I felt that it _could_ be interesting, however, I hated how scientifically inaccurate it was and how they didn't explain the ending at all.
Disappointing film.


----------



## Ubuntu

A Bronx Tale. I might watch Gangs of New York next.


----------



## Lemxn

To Catch a Thief from Hitchock.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

_*We Need to Talk About Kevin*_ - haven't finished it yet, but oh my gosh, Tilda Swinton! I also liked the Kevins. At all ages. 








​
_*Trainspotting*_ before that. I liked the movie. But I was a little disturbed. Not by the themes or images on the movie itself, but by some of the characters. Especially the crazy maniac with the tash.


----------



## bubblePOP

The Den
4/5

Do not watch this movie if you like going to Chat Roulette or Omegle. It will make you think twice before even getting on Skype for a while. xD


----------



## MelodyGirl

Confessions of a Shopaholic.


----------



## jamaix

The Song

I liked it and would give it a 4/5.


----------



## Tatl33

Gone Girl, an awesome movie! 9/10


----------



## SweetPickles

Tatl33 said:


> Gone Girl, an awesome movie! 9/10


YES! That movie was amazing...everyone should see it. I give it a 10, it had some questionable plot holes but I think it had a much deeper meaning (about marriage) which I think was quite ballsy.

I also saw "The Skeleton Twins", great performances by Wiig and Heder 8/10.


----------



## bubblePOP

The Appearing
3/5

I would probably have liked it more if I hadn't been distracted. However, I also feel like if it had a better story, I wouldn't have been distracted. Also, my friends and I are doing "Scarytober" which is a scary movie every night for the month of October. Or as close to scary as we can get, as almost every movie we've watched so far has been questionable.


----------



## Lemxn

Shadow of a Doubt from Hichcock. It was awful.


----------



## haephestia

I rewatched Path Adams most recently, had to write an assignment on a scene from it. Such a great movie, I've always loved it.


----------



## Ubuntu

Do The Right Thing. Before that, Gangs of New York.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Girl, Interrupted.
5/5

Thinking about reading the book as well.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

From Dusk Till Dawn. Batman Begins.


----------



## nonnaci

Noah

That's some palpable Fi Russell Crowe is packing.


----------



## haephestia

Watching the Lego Movie with my brother and mom for a little thanksgiving hangout.


----------



## jada_artist

I watched If I Stay a few days ago. It was pretty good, just didnt like that it ended suddenly. I really liked the main character, Mia. I can really relate to her. But instead of playing music i paint.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Nightcrawler.

I liked it quite a lot.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Akira.

For the fifth time.

And now, I can't stop looking up fanart when I should be studying for my chemistry test tomorrow.


----------



## jada_artist

Aya Saves the World said:


> Nightcrawler.
> 
> I liked it quite a lot.


Oh that looked cool. How was it? Jake Gyenhall always plays interesting characters


----------



## allergy

I also saw Mockingjay part 1. Good movie. I really like Prim's cat.


----------



## jada_artist

allergy said:


> I also saw Mockingjay part 1. Good movie. I really like Prim's cat.


I saw it too. and me and my sisters were so excited because there was a spot where we had been before! Most of it was filmed near Atlanta. And remember the part where her and Gale went hunting? They were sitting by a river with these old ruins. Well we went there. It's an old textile mill called Sweetwater Mill


----------



## Hidden from Sight

Interstellar in IMAX, for the fourth time.


----------



## Texas

Lake Bell's _In A World_. Highly underrated, in my opinion, but then I enjoy 'quirky'. Plus, she did have a deeper message that probably was missed by most.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

Miyazaki's Ponyo On A Cliff By The Sea. I find it very cute, however my favorite still being Howl's Moving Castle. One of last masters of anime now retired... Very Sad


----------



## Big Red

Wall Street. You know, the 1987 movie directed by Oliver Stone?

*Fucking loved it!* 

The strategy, the manipulation, the gaming, the corruption, the music, the cars. I was always interested, and always thinking. Walked out of the libary with an overwhelming sense of enlightenment.

The movie had two purposes, at least for me- portray the implications of living a life of excess and greed in order to attack it, and tell a cautionary tale to those considering getting involved. Once you're in, it's damn near impossible to get out without going to prison. Even if you're doing illegal things for a good reason.


----------



## EchoEnola

A Long Way Down

Which honestly I really enjoyed. It was mellow. Definitely a bit dark, not too too too serious. I give it a 4/5.


----------



## Kavik

interstellar. I was pleasantly surprised to see my two favorite things in it. Sassy robots and dimensional travel. Also, there waere no disgustingly shameful info dumps like some sci-fix are guilty of.

I had some dejavu when they were talking about gravity's potential since I made a thread about something similar.

9/10


----------



## nkuce

"Boyhood" by Richard Linklater
8/10


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

Found. [2012]
9/10

I love this movie. It's such a shocking horror movie!


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

Double post.

Please delete.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Rusting

How about this 2014 Korean movie that translates to "Monster"? The main girl is _very_ annoying (playing the role of a very troubled and insane sister), but the main guy (the serial killer) overall does very well in performance. Besides the weird Asian sense of humor, the movie was truly interesting and the serial killer reminds me of Cillian Murphy's Jackson Rippner in the great film, Red Eye (2005), especially when he's out hunting. The main guy is also emphasized as attractive with beautiful eyes and a killer smile, but he isn't as charming or the mastermind as Rippner was. 

A memorable scene when a guy in deep with debt attempts to have his sadistic brother assassinated: 





However, it cuts off right before the best part. Mr. Serial Killer catches his brother's hand and they stare at each other for a while, blood dripping down the main guy's hand (with chopstick). He then chuckles, and says "Forget about it, let's go eat with Mom." His brother is compelled to agree, and then they have an awkward dinner with Mother.


----------



## nonnaci

Hobbit: Battle of the five armies.

Too much tongue and cheek and plot revision from the book.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

It's funny how the book and film brought me closer to believing in God than the actual Bible.


----------



## Jennywocky

After seeing it originally in the theaters a few years ago, I finally picked up "The Dark Knight Rises" on Bluray and rewatched it again, to give it another chance.

I still hated it. Or, rather, I hated it because I remained indifferent throughout. Just...bored. There was a lot of illogic / jumps in logic at various points, parts of the story that seemed to be a stretch, etc. There was an occasional decent scene in there, but when I got to the end of the movie, I still _just didn't care_. I think movies and books that outrage the audience (if not as decent as the ones that can move them) are still better than being left indifferent.



Luke the Turner said:


> It's funny how the book and film brought me closer to believing in God than the actual Bible.


Narnia was one of the earliest fantasy series I read when young. (We didn't have nearly as many options as there are nowadays.) Some of the ideas in that series still drive me spiritually, even if I've moved away from the religious faith I had in the past into one of my own. 

One thing that bummed me out in the first movie is that I see Aslan as both noble/wise AND dangerous. He's not a tame lion, after all. Liam Neeson (the voice actor) hits the "noble/wise" angle correctly, but his voice didn't really convey the danger.


----------



## mhysa

electrick children. i really loved this movie, it was so warm and quiet and made me feel nostalgic and happy. great soundtrack as well.


----------



## Lycrester

The Innkeepers. The movie gets a .25 out of 10. It was unnecessarily long and the jumpscares [which were pathetic] didn't happen until the remaining 45 minutes of the film.


----------



## reveur

Two Days, One Night - Marion Cotillard is a very talented actress. It's a story about values. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Hikikomori

A found-footage marathon:

Suicide.
[REC].
The Den.
The Bucks County Massacre.
Evil Things.
The Last Horror Movie.
Crowsnest.
Devil's Pass.


----------



## Aletheia

mhysa said:


> electrick children. i really loved this movie, it was so warm and quiet and made me feel nostalgic and happy. great soundtrack as well.


Whoa, I literally just finished watching this. I loveddddd it, too. I absolutely love coming across movies like this, I only wish it were longer. I have trouble finding movies that I really love lately, but another one that I really liked was "How I Live Now." If you liked Electrick Children, you'll probably like that one as well. It kind of has the same whimsical air about it.


----------



## mhysa

tangerinedreams said:


> Whoa, I literally just finished watching this. I loveddddd it, too. I absolutely love coming across movies like this, I only wish it were longer. I have trouble finding movies that I really love lately, but another one that I really liked was "How I Live Now." If you liked Electrick Children, you'll probably like that one as well. It kind of has the same whimsical air about it.


isn't it just so wonderful? i'll check out your suggestion as well, it sounds like we have similar taste. thank you <3


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Après Mai






The film is just great. I recommend it. Especially if you're into the hippie and the youth movement.


----------



## Neuroticon

Honestly I wasn't expecting anything but walked out pleasantly surprised. Not exaclty a movie for the big screen but definitley recommending it.

Main character was an INTJ.


----------



## allergy

Saw Big Hero 6 in theaters. Would definitely recommend.


----------



## Mair

I watched "Into the woods". I was pretty disappointed. I usually enjoy musicals but this one doesn't even have one memorable song. 
The plot is a mess and I personally found all of the characters annoying .
Meryl Streep is the only good thing about it.


----------



## frenchy21

Fruitvale station. I had heard of it and it came up on a list of top films of 2013, just happened to watch in new years day, the same day that the event it is based on occurred.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Mean Girls - I understand the memes now.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## The Hungry One

Casino Royale on the bus home. I turned on the subtitles in case the person next to me wanted to creepily watch too and also because I seriously can't understand movie dialogue ~20% of the time. _Dramatic whispering_. 

It was really good.


----------



## Lunar Lamp

The Lego Movie. It took me a few minutes to get used to the fast pacing, but it was cute and funny, I liked it. I'd give it a 4/5.


----------



## leigha

Life Partners. 

(Warning: my overly deep interpretation of this movie could possibly be attributed to the fact that I watched it at 3 am)
It was a very entertaining, cute and funny movie. I didn't expect it be one of those movies that made me think a lot, but it was. It was really bittersweet for me. It reminded me of how beautiful friendship can be, and made me wish I had something like that. At the same time, though, I don't want to end up like Sasha (Leighton Meester) — a 29 year old working as a secretary (a job that she hates and I would definitely hate just as much), chasing a dream that I don't even want anymore while I watch the people around me grow up — but her laid-back attitude to life in general already reminds me of myself. Leighton Meester did a fantastic job though, and I loved Sasha's character regardless. I wish the focus had been more on her rather than Paige (Gillian Anderson) and Tim (Adam Brody) because at times the movie seemed a bit unbalanced and she was the more interesting half of the pair in my opinion, but I'd still watch it again nonetheless.

7.9/10


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

I watch it practically every day.


----------



## FreezingRain

Inception! I've watched it around five times (discovering something new every time) 
Time - Hans Zimmer is probably my favourite soundtrack.


----------



## Lycrester

Dazed and Confused. I could live in that movie. Not the time period in takes place in. Just that movie with all those characters. It might be my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Hosker

Blue is the Warmest Colour. Brilliant.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

Films seen this week:

The Interview. Dumb but fun, and probably cleverer than it lets on.

Jupiter Ascending. Disjointed; no story; has things exploding and laser beams instead.

Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg. Met Live in HD. Realised that I'm indifferent to Wagner - after a screening that began at 10.30 and ended at 17h. Attractive traditional staging, but Johan Botha (singing the tenor role of Walther) has no stage presence. The opera itself is terribly long-winded; like a lot of Wagner's operas, there's a good two hour opera struggling to get out. _Benvenuto Cellini _it ain't; Berlioz's opera has the same basic storyline (artist overcomes philistines and wins the girl), but is engaging, imaginative, and full of vitality in a way Wagner's opera isn't.


----------



## kiwig0ld

Cosmic Hobo said:


> The Interview. Dumb but fun, and probably cleverer than it lets on.


Dave Skylark had too many funny lines. It was easily on par with Pineapple Express. I really wonder why the press was so bad.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

The giver


----------



## leigha

Captain America: The First Avenger 

I mainly rewatched because I could barely remember what happened and it's occasionally referenced in Agent Carter, so I wanted to refresh my memory. Cried like a baby though.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

_Whoops Apocalypse_.

Brilliant 1980s Cold War black comedy.






It has Peter Cook as a mad PM:





("They are both honourable men, and in the past twenty four hours each have handed in a written request to be publicly crucified. And regrettably, I had to grant this request.")

And Rik Mayall:





With Ian Richardson and Richard Wilson.

Note to self: Get the DVD of the TV series.


----------



## timeless

kiwig0ld said:


> Dave Skylark had too many funny lines. It was easily on par with Pineapple Express. I really wonder why the press was so bad.


I use the term "honeydicking" on a weekly basis now.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

My mom made me watch Oliver. I didn't pay that much attention. I was drunk and obsessively playing Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Sily

Auntie Mame (1958)


----------



## Lycrester

*Dread.* It. It was crap. It started off so well and towards the end the killer just annoyed me. He was like a child. Mad that everyone else was strong enough to get over the tragedies in their lives but he never did.


----------



## timeless

I don't know if this counts but it was awesome:


----------



## johnnyyukon

Nights fallen, Bose speakers on, 42 inch tv, me and The Shining (1980) on BluRay.


----------



## Clyme

Paddington Bear.


----------



## Laze

Night at the Museum: Secret of the Tomb. 

I didn't finish it. That's how bad it was...


----------



## The Portia Spider

I can't even remember the last time I saw a movie, I think I might like to catch up on great television. So which movies would you guys recommend seeing? What are some must see movies of the last couple of years?


----------



## freemanno6

The Troll Hunter - a Norwegian film which I really enjoyed.


----------



## Philosofelia

The Duchess (2008)


----------



## leigha

Remember the Daze. Actually painful to sit through. No movie about partying and getting wasted has ever made me want to party and get wasted less. Had like maybe 1.5 likable characters. I only watched it for Lyndsy Fonseca and I still haven't decided whether it was worth it.


----------



## Hollow Man

Damn, I intended to watch St. Vincent (2014) with my sis and friends...but I am not sure what the last I had seen is....hmmm...it may have been.... the.....the Cider House Rules(1999), which I thoroughly enjoyed with a friend...though it was kind of forced at times...I remember seeing it as a thirteen year old and finding it to be an emotional movie....and not understanding a lot of central themes either looking back either. It was a fun time watching later, and I did exclaim that Michael Cain's acting was very affecting and Oscar worthy...though, maybe it was too obvious at first...though it was enjoyable and remarkable in the moment...maybe...


----------



## Sily




----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst

_The Prestige_. First movie I've watched in....I think a couple years.


----------



## Aizceq

Waking Life (2001) ... One of few movies watched again


----------



## sacrosanctsun

The Theory of Everything (2014)
The movie was beautiful. I recommend using subtitles if you have the option.


----------



## WickerDeer

The Tale of Princess Kaguya. I cried A LOT.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Sily




----------



## QuiteCharmed

Guardians of the Galaxy!! The animation was on point


----------



## Wild

msmiracleglitter said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy!! The animation was on point


I'm going to eat you if you don't watch Wolf of Wall Street. :kitteh:


----------



## QuiteCharmed

Shotophop said:


> I'm going to eat you if you don't watch Wolf of Wall Street. :kitteh:


But there aren't any wolves :wink:


----------



## Lady Isla

Begin Again, with Keira Knightley and Mark Ruffalo. I'm behind on the movies I want to see. I don't watch many films really. Not too many I think are worth sacrificing that much time for. I prefer TV shows where they have more time for character development. I'll probably watch Dracula Untold soon.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Snowpiercer.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Hideaways. I really liked it.


----------



## kiwig0ld

Interstellar... 


* *




The romanticism of Cooper going to get Brand at the end was too much. So much happened by the end I had forgotten about her. The thought of him theoretically being able to go back to her with little repercussions was tooooo perfect. More perfect than Cooper falling into the 11th dimension IMO. And perfect isn't necessarily good in movies... I would have rather him come back to a Planet of the Apes type world than that.




The Prestige > Interstellar > Memento> Inception> Dark Knight 
8.6/10


----------



## reveur

2013 Återträffen (The Reunion)

So, so GOOD! I wish I could watch Odell's previous project.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Rift

The Visitor (2007)


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution




----------



## Son of Mercury

The Equalizer. 

I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Jennywocky

Mockingjay Part 1.

It had a decent number of "character" pieces and was well-acted. But it was really more of a 'setting the stage' for the last movie, even if that was necessary -- to whit, a placeholder movie. Technically one could probably skip it and not feel that lost in the last movie when it comes out.

Glad I waited until Redbox bluray so I only spent $2.

---

The Fault in Our Stars

Shailene Woodley is wonderful and I didn't think poorly of Ansel Elgort although his role came off as less smooth. The movie itself, I didn't feel a ton about as a movie; there were just scenes I did like and scenes I did not like and they could seem disjointed at times.

The last ten minutes kind of left me "meh," I would have been happier if the movie had ended when the three friends were in the church sharing their thoughts with each other. (Won't say more, due to spoilers.)

The whole bit with Willem DeFoe seemed a bit WTF to me. I guess I just didn't think much of the editing / scene flow of the story, it could have done more to make it all fit together seamlessly.

Again, getting back to positives... Shailene Woodley. She's such an organic, tangible actress who can convey depth through subtle physical expression and tone of voice. I can keep looking but i have trouble finding even a mediocre film that she can't elevate a bit just by being in it.


----------



## nO_d3N1AL

Just been to see Focus. I'm usually very hard to please with movies but I enjoyed this one.


----------



## VinnieBob

saw the 1959 movie on the beach at the theater last night
it was o.k but for a post apocalyptic flik i expected to see nukes going off and devastated cities 
but alas that was not the case


----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------



## Sily

Loved it. Land Ho!


----------



## Hollow Man

The Remains of the Day (1993) One of my all time favorites...


----------



## Sily




----------



## incision

Gone Girl.


* *




I found it full of annoying plot holes.


----------



## Lady Isla

I bought The Hunger Games: Mockingjay - Part 1 today and that's tonight main attraction. Part one of two part films sometimes irritate me, because that wait for the competition is brutal, but it's Katniss, so I'll watch it again.

I did see Dracula Untold a few nights ago. Not a bad movie, but Luke Evans carried it. Without his performance it would have been mediocre at best.


----------



## Vis Vitalis

Foxcatcher. Ugh so good. I don't think I've ever seen Steve Carrell in such a serious role before.


----------



## leigha

I Can't Think Straight. I can't _believe_ I haven't watched this movie until now. I kinda wanna go rewatch it. Like, right now. Yeah, I'm gonna go rewatch it right now.


----------



## AliceKettle

The Second Best Marigold Hotel


----------



## Sily

Reds (an oldie but a goody)










*I Remember Mama* is coming on now, but I haven't finished it.


----------



## leigha

The Devil's Hand. Fifteen minutes before the ending I was getting ready to call it predictable then *!!! !! holy fucking shit what a plot twist !!! !!*

Pretty good movie, though. I don't know who keeps looking at Alycia Debnam Carey and deciding that she's terrifying and scary, but keep up the good work.


----------



## Sily




----------



## Jennywocky

Dances with Wolves. Never saw it before, which is rather amazing. (Of course if I had known there was a four-hour cut, I might have sought that out instead -- I'll probably never want to commit the time to watch it again at this point.)

It was okay. It did hold my attention for the three hour length, but it didn't feel particularly brilliant even if the buffalo hunt was pretty amazing. I'm glad they brought out backstory at one point, I was really confused as to why Mary McDonnell had been cast as a Souix. 

[Funniest unintended moment: They weren't really paying attention to the overdubbed narration, and after Dunbar gives the indians coffee and sugar, he narrates, "... part of good cultural relations is being laid," and then there's a cut right to Stand with a Fist (McDonnell) who of course he is interested in. DOH.]

I'm not really sure why the commanding officer who sent him to the frontier did... what he did ... either, there in the beginning. But it all got pretty predictable -- the familiar old trope we've seen in various movies.

So for kicks after, I watched the Extended Collector's Edition of "Avatar."

But I didn't feel like digging out The Last Samurai, Pocahontas, or Fern Gully.


----------



## reveur

I'm into short films. Dozens of them. I especially liked Beat (2013).

Does anybody even watch such things? 
Silent things? Sea Wall? Chasing Cotards? Inseparable? Pitch Black Heist? Na-ah? 

They're wonderful.


----------



## Sily

Just finished watching Tammy on HBO.


----------



## Nekomata

Friday the 13th Part 8: Jason Takes Manhattan


----------



## elpis

Sily said:


> Just finished watching Tammy on HBO.


How'd you like it? A friend of mine said it was terrible, but I'd like to hear a second opinion.


----------



## Sily

elpis said:


> How'd you like it? A friend of mine said it was terrible, but I'd like to hear a second opinion.


It is AWFUL. 

However....

I really liked it! I LOVED the lesbian 4th of July party, it had just a fun fine feel to it. I loved every time Kathy Bates was on screen, I liked how she verbally kicked Tammy's ass on the pier. I liked Susan Sarandon and how she was so crazy and reckless. The music isn't bad. Finally, Melissa McCarthy's IRL husband plays in this and he has a down-to-earth quality about him that I found VERY appealing. I kept watching for when the two were on the screen together, to see if there was any glimmer of breaking character. 

I have xfinity cable system and they rate movies before you watch them and this movie Tammy got a 28% approval rating.


----------



## elpis

Sily said:


> It is AWFUL.
> 
> However....
> 
> I really liked it! I LOVED the lesbian 4th of July party, it had just a fun fine feel to it. I loved every time Kathy Bates was on screen, I liked how she verbally kicked Tammy's ass on the pier. I liked Susan Sarandon and how she was so crazy and reckless. The music isn't bad. Finally, Melissa McCarthy's IRL husband plays in this and he has a down-to-earth quality about him that I found VERY appealing. I kept watching for when the two were on the screen together, to see if there was any glimmer of breaking character.
> 
> I have xfinity cable system and they rate movies before you watch them and this movie Tammy got a 28% approval rating.


Thanks! I think give it a chance. Bad reviews don't necessarily mean the movie is unwatchable.

Speaking of movies with bad reviews. I just watched_ Erik the Viking._ I'd seen it once before, like twenty years ago, and forgot how hilarious it was. I definitely won't wait another twenty years before I watch it again.


----------



## Vacious

Big 6, it wasn't anything special.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Sygma said:


> Oldboy is quite evilish, but I saw the devil IS JUST EVIL. If you re into korean movies I'd recommend it ONLY if you re not on the too sensitive kind. I mean its pretty pretty fucked up


I took a chance on The Samaritan with Samuel L. Jackson, even though my review sources weren's super high.

Was pretty good, worth a watch, but very Old Boy in one respect which, dunno, feel that plotline should almost be copyrighted.





So glad I've seen _I Saw the Devil_ come up in here several times.

It's so much more than just evil. They managed awesome action, great, developed and fantastically acted characters, a new take on, and super amped revenge plotline (who doesn't love revenge movies?), emotion, all kinds of fucked upness. I mean, what's not to love?

Literally in my top ten list of all time, not just for horror.


----------



## Dakris

johnnyyukon said:


> Hey what the hell, my avatar was here first.
> 
> and btw, yeah, Fargo, TV and film I thought were both spectacular. New season out?


Haha, I can change it if you want to be the only Donnie Darko here. New season of Fargo starts in autumn this year.

Last movie I watched was Virunga (Netflix original). Really great documentary. Suspense-filled, like a fictional thriller, in addition to being a wonderful criticism of the oil industry.


----------



## VinnieBob

cheech and chong's up in smoke
best stoner movie ever made


----------



## Laze

Thought I'd finally pirate the new, well not so new any more Transformers movie. I made it around 20 minutes in before I went to bed.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Laze said:


> Thought I'd finally pirate the new, well not so new any more Transformers movie. I made it around 20 minutes in before I went to bed.


I can't even go that far.


----------



## Lycrester

Dazed and Confused. I swear its my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Dakris said:


> Haha, I can change it if you want to be the only Donnie Darko here. New season of Fargo starts in autumn this year.


haha, well I appreciate the offer, I think there's enough room in this town for 2 Donnies. Mine's obviously superior anyway 


Fargo, ok gtk, thx.


----------



## Dakris

*A Field Full of Secrets
*
Weird documentary that starts out examining crop circles, then goes on to document the making of a mini UFO. Kind of entertaining because of the subject matter and the idiosyncratic UFO maker.

*Prisoners

*A dark and tense movie that's uncomfortable to watch. More of a character study and culture observation than pure entertainment.


----------



## leigha

50 Shades of Grey. Only watched it so that people can't use the "you haven't even watched it" argument against me when I criticize it. I was hoping that it would be better than the book; it wasn't. I have a really long rant about this movie in my mind right now but I'm feeling a mild migraine coming on and I think I need to go lie down.


----------



## Copper North

Wall-E.

Sometimes Pixar can be a great break from reality. :laughing:


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

*Fifty Shades of Grey*
It's like a porno with a lot of dialogue. I couldn't get myself to like it. It's a terrible movie. The acting is worse than that of a porno and the dialogue is so cheesy and in no way, erotic. I can't believe they were allowed to make this piece of shit and I heard they're making a second one... okay. The ending and foreshadowing was awful as well, it was so forced and badly executed. I honestly can't believe this is what people went to pay to see, I'd rather have watched an Adam Sandler movie. It also barely has a plot, the plot is there but it's so... dull. How was this a bestseller book!?

*2/10 *~ _you're better off saving an hour and 50 minutes by opening up incognito mode and watching some Bonnie Rotten._


----------



## johnnyyukon

Axwell said:


> *Fifty Shades of Grey*
> It's like a porno with a lot of dialogue. I couldn't get myself to like it. It's a terrible movie. The acting is worse than that of a porno and the dialogue is so cheesy and in no way, erotic. I can't believe they were allowed to make this piece of shit and I heard they're making a second one... okay. The ending and foreshadowing was awful as well, it was so forced and badly executed. I honestly can't believe this is what people went to pay to see, I'd rather have watched an Adam Sandler movie. It also barely has a plot, the plot is there but it's so... dull. How was this a bestseller book!?
> 
> *2/10 *~ _you're better off saving an hour and 50 minutes by opening up incognito mode and watching some Bonnie Rotten._


LOL. Bonnie Rotten. Now there's a name that matches the pornstar. Nasty.


----------



## ficsci

johnnyyukon said:


> LOL. Bonnie Rotten. Now there's a name that matches the pornstar. Nasty.


*Logs in to xvideos*


----------



## johnnyyukon

ficsci said:


> *Logs in to xvideos*


Bring a poncho with you.


----------



## Hollow Man

_Color Me Obsessed_, a documentary about the band, the Replacements, without them actually appearing at all. It's all people talking about them. Not even photographs of the band members are in it...I like it a lot!


----------



## johnnyyukon

_Mississippi Burning_. An oldie but goodie about the extreme racism in the South during the civil rights movement.

Loosely based on the real life murders of 3 civil rights advocates (2 white 1 black) orchestrated by the KKK and the corrupt super racist local Sheriff's department

Gene Hackman (one of my favs, and super intense yet charming), a U.S. Marine in real life, plays FBI agent Rupert Anderson sent along with a task force to solve the crimes. Willem Dafoe, another agent.

Extremely gritty and violent portrayal of the ugliness and hatred of deep South racism, lynchings, "coloured only drinking fountains" blowing up black churches, etc. Takes place in 1964, which........... wasn't that long ago.


----------



## leigha

I Can't Think Straight... for the third time.

One day I'll get over the line "I want to be with someone that ten years from now makes my heart jump when I hear her key in the door". One day. But not today.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

I'm currently watching The Notebook for the first time? If that counts 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leigha

Syrup.

Very interesting movie with a really cool concept, but the point that it tried to make at the end fell a little flat, and what could have been a very interesting dynamic between Scat and Six just ended up with them completely ignoring Scat's faults in favour of villainizing the girl for not wanting to open up to him (although she eventually _did_, although it wasn't enough for him apparently), and it just left me feeling vaguely pissed off.

Shiloh Fernandez' and Amber Heard's performances were amazing, though. I'd probably watch it again.


----------



## Goodsir

Last night I watched Terrence Malick's second film, _Days of Heaven_.

I'll start by saying that visually, it's one of the best films I have ever seen. The visuals are so significant for me here that they actually feel like the protagonist, rather than an actual character. But that isn't to say that the plot or the characters are weak, which they are anything but. I won't try to spoil the plot for anyone, but I will say this: it really does a fantastic job at asking questions about morality with being too pretentious or preachy. The atmosphere of the film also emits great beauty. It's almost dreamy; not because it has aspects of surrealism or anything like that, but because it feels as though it was all just dreamt up on a summer's afternoon and forgotten, and we're here to witness this vague memory being brought back to life. For anyone looking for a film that captures the atmosphere of World War I-era America perfectly while being visually stunning, then this is for you.


----------



## Aletheia

Fear & Loathing - because it never gets old.


----------



## leigha

All Cheerleaders Die, for the first time in a while. Still so good and still so bad. I have a lot to say so I'm putting it all underneath a spoiler.


* *




Lena still annoyed the hell out of me (even though I tried really hard to like her, I did) and I'm still kind of bitter that she lived when the rest of them died (especially Tracy, _god_, who also annoyed the hell out of me for part of the movie because of her absolutely shattered moral compass, but who was so much more interesting and had ten times the chemistry with Maddy that Lena did), but I guess the movie lived up to its name. It's a shame that Part 2 never got made, especially since they left it on the _biggest cliffhanger in the world holy shit_, but it was still awesome. I'm not sure how much I would have enjoyed it when pretty much everyone but Maddy and Lena are dead anyway (and did I mention I'm still bitter over Tracy because I am), but I still want to know what happens.

Also Caitlin Stasey's really hot, so. I'm pretty sure this movie was the first thing I ever saw her in and the thing that made me discover how awesome she is, so that's another positive.

And when Maddy said the line "You know, before last night, I was just going to ruin your senior year. But now, I’m gonna have to kill you" I swear to god I almost screamed. It's such a cheesy line, but the delivery was so fantastic. Catilin did an awesome job with all of the scenes with Maddy and Terry, actually — the perfect mixture of rage with a tinge of fear. I was really disappointed that Maddy wasn't the one to kill Terry, because honestly it kind of felt like the movie was leading up to that then the thing with the crystals killed him instead and it was a really intense moment but it was honestly kind of unsatisfying. Pretty much every other death in the movie was more brutal than his, when his was the only one that I actually _wanted_ to be brutal.

I actually think that the reason I wish they had made part 2 more than anything is just because I wanted Maddy to get some kind of happy ending. I mean, it was obviously never going to be _happy_ happy with all of her friends dead and her being a zombie-vampire and all, but just some kind of resolution would've been nice, you know? That's what having her killing Terry would have given us!! It wouldn't have exactly been a happy ending, but, like, the last scene being her killing her rapist then the camera cutting the the demon thingy would have been so much more satisfying than the Maddy/Lena kiss (especially when they had no chemistry!!) then the demon thingy, but whatever.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator

Brother (2000)


----------



## leigha

Whiplash. Really good movie. The hand-bleeding was pretty unrealistic, but it added a good dramatic effect. I think the biggest problem I had with it was that, honestly, the movie could have been about anything. I saw his dedication to becoming a great drummer, but I never really felt his _passion_, never really got why he chose drumming specifically. I felt like his drive was the focus of the movie, not drumming — drumming just _happened_ to be what he was dedicated to. It could have easily been a movie about sports. I don't know. Still a good movie, though. Kind of made me want to pick up drumming again.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Cowboy Bebop: Knockin' on the Heaven's Door
I liked it, but it was pretty disappointing compared to the actual anime.


----------



## LucasM

Avengers: Age of Ultron

Another movie worth going to the theaters for. Outside of the theater, not so much.

I go to theaters for action and special effects on a bigger screen.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky

Yesterday, watched interstellar and magic mike. Not my choice, LOL.


----------



## Jekkt

Last movie I've watched was Matrix Trilogy. 
But currently iam so hyped on Attack on Titan anime [its awesome :X]

~Jekkt


----------



## Not To Be

I seen two movie in the weekend.
*Flatliners* - It was quite interesting and this movie was pleasantly surprise to me. 
*Transcendence* - Simply silly and weak. Five great actor played together and I thought that must see this, but sadly this is a really bad movie...


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

I just watched "The Godfather" again last night. I love Part I and Part II, but Part III just went awry.


----------



## Wisteria

The Prestige
&
The Grand Budapest Hotel


----------



## Jekkt

jennalee said:


> The Prestige
> &
> The Grand Budapest Hotel


Ohh "The Prestige" ... how can i forget a diamond like this ...


~Jekkt


----------



## voguegraphy

watched the music documentary Beautiful Noise from 2014 last night, which chronicles the innovation of shoegaze sound & style in the 90s. loved it! 

had been following the production round-up of the film when they were trying to make it possible a few years ago , then lost track of it after a standstill.. and tonight I was fortunate enough to rediscover it through a tumblr post and then got to watching it immediately. great turn of events : ) 

recommend to anyone interested in MBV, Cocteau Twins, Ride, Slowdive.. etc ...


----------



## tanstaafl28

Avengers: Age of Ultron. Fun Flick.


----------



## bkdjdnfbnne

*Ex Machina *

Movie escalates quickly. Fucks you up real good. 

Surprisingly really good movie.

9/10.


----------



## Jekkt

Axwell said:


> *Ex Machina *
> 
> Movie escalates quickly. Fucks you up real good.
> 
> Surprisingly really good movie.
> 
> 9/10.


Oh nice its already out? One of my desired movies this year.

Thanks!

~Jekkt


----------



## VinnieBob

vanishing point
i love the 70's movies
me an me pappy saw this at the drive in


----------



## johnnyyukon

_Scary Movie_ 1

Lol


----------



## Eudaimonia8

Pride and Prejudice.


----------



## Loaf

The hunger games, was only thing decent-ish on, but tuned out after a while to watch Wild Arabia (bbc nature documentary).


----------



## nonnaci

Exodus: Gods and kings. 

Horrible dialogue ;( but great cinematography.


----------



## elpis

Snowpiercer. I did not expect to enjoy this movie as much as I did. The plot was gripping and original. I spent much of the film on the edge of my seat! I give it 2 thumbs up.


----------



## Milya

Transformers: Age of Extinction. Typical Michael Bay movie with explosions, forgettable/stereotypical characters and stupid jokes. 

Also - helloo qualta blade copy:


----------



## johnnyyukon

_Legends of the Fall_

God, what a movie. Montana scenery itself is something to behold. Probably one of my favorite Brad Pitt movies, Anthony Hopkins perfect as well. So tragic too.



As evening fell
a maiden stood
At the edge of a wood
In her hands lay the reins
Of a stallion
And n'er I'd seen
A girl as fair or
Heard a gentler voice anywhere
Whispered, alas
She belonged
Belonged to another
Another, forever
Yes, she belonged to
The twilight and mist


----------



## SilverFalcon

Eien No Zero
Japanese (anti) war movie centered on pilot who tries to survive in a world that asks him to give his life recklessly. His grandchildren try to unfold his story, who he was and why he died as kamikaze despite having reputation of coward among some of his colleagues.

I find the controversy about the film, especially from american side (given their current militarism and film production) quite hypocritical.


----------



## AdInfinitum

Currently watching The Machinist. 

I hope I will not find disappointment.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

Dr. Strangelove. Brilliant as always. The long takes are something to behold. BestBuy has these blu-ray steelbooks with commissioned cover art. I couldn't resist and picked up a bunch of them.


----------



## Dakris

Pacific Rim. I enjoyed it, but it was overlong. Impressive CGI though. I read this article about Hollywood using orange and blue colours in their movies because the two colors are complementary; this movie has a lot of it.


----------



## johnnyyukon

NobleRaven said:


> Currently watching The Machinist.
> 
> I hope I will not find disappointment.


Welllll??????





Dakris said:


> Pacific Rim. I enjoyed it, but it was overlong. Impressive CGI though. I read this article about Hollywood using orange and blue colours in their movies because the two colors are complementary; this movie has a lot of it.



Oh, yeah I saw that in the theater, luckily. Theater movie.

I had really low expectations, thinking it was going to be like Transformers or something stupid. Turned out to be a really fun movie, and I liked the seemingly real laws of physics in it, as opposed to Transformers where a 5,000 ton robot likes to break dance.

------------------



I just watched Scary Movie 2. It's pretty stupid, but hilarious, and I love the Wayans brothers.


----------



## Iris006

Avengers: Age of Ultron! Didn't think it was too great. The plot was pretty much nonexistent, nonetheless, the cinematography was top notch. I guess that's the price you have to pay when you watch a movie with so many superheroes all mushed together.


----------



## gardengnome

Shutter Island. Leo DiCaprio couldn't do an accent in The Great Gatsby, and he couldn't do it here. But it was interesting, very mind-blowing.


----------



## nonnaci

Age of Adaline.

Blake Lively and Harrison Ford were great. The guy who played Elis was forgettable.


----------



## ughitsyou

American Beauty. 

It wasn't the first time I saw it. I saw it again because of my bf because I convinced him (he saw it for the first time) because I think it's so extremely good movie and I knew he would like it too so


----------



## metaphor

ughitsyou said:


> American Beauty.
> 
> It wasn't the first time I saw it. I saw it again because of my bf because I convinced him (he saw it for the first time) because I think it's so extremely good movie and I knew he would like it too so


I just rewatched that yesterday! Kevin Spacey was just...brilliant. Favorite movie no doubt haha.


----------



## VinnieBob

tried watching zombeavers 
it was too slow and stupid
tried watching invasion of the bee women
again, see second paragraph


----------



## leigha

Mad max. What an experience!!! So awesome. So so awesome.


----------



## Hollow Man

Safe (1995)

My buddy brought it over...it was an "unsettling" movie for sure. It doesn't require a second viewing, but it does have a lot to say about the mind...and emotions...and loneliness. Nice though not too have a confusing movie...


----------



## Wisteria

Interstellar

It was certainly a lot to take in. Like Inception it becomes more and more abstract.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Watching _Alive_ while eating Cheerios.


----------



## mhysa

saw mad max: fury road for the second time yesterday. i'm so in love with that movie


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

Kung Fury. 
No coments. :laughing:






Loved the Official Clip as well


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Kung Fury - Cheesy 80s love
Mad Max: Fury Road - 10/10 watch it.


----------



## Demoiselle Dys

Jetstream Aya said:


> Kung Fury - *Cheesy 80s love*
> Mad Max: Fury Road - 10/10 watch it.


So soo 80s !! 

I wanting to watch Mad Max: Fury Road. Trailer was awesome. I love the Mad Max series.


----------



## metaphor

San Andreas


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

SofiaDarkO said:


> So soo 80s !!
> 
> I wanting to watch Mad Max: Fury Road. Trailer was awesome. I love the Mad Max series.


It is very cool but it does not have much to do witg the other ones.


----------



## Doran Seth

I saw the new Mad Max yesterday. I really loved it. I haven't seen the original so I can't compare, but as a standalone experience the new one is quite good.


----------



## Rachel Wood

Just seen "Enough" (starring Jennifer Lopez) on TV. Absolutely terrible film.


----------



## JTHearts

Saw "Pacific Rim" today. That movie was awesome lol


----------



## voguegraphy

just, cause.


----------



## Son of Mercury

I, Robot.

One of my favorite scenes:

Susan: There is a robot in this formation that does not belong... identify it.
Robots: One of us.
Susan: Which one.
Robots: One of us.
Spooner: How much did you say these things cost???


I love that scene. I want to say Spooner is an INTP, not sure though. If you have seen the movie, please offer your thoughts.


----------



## Sily

Nightingale.

(Boring)


----------



## Trout

Age of Ultron; was good, though not nearly as much as the first.


----------



## Dakris

Coherence. Surprisingly engaging and thrilling. Recommended if you appreciate science fiction that explores scientific theories.


----------



## rambleonrose

Would You Rather [on Netflix].

*hides under blanket*


----------



## Brian1

The Other One, Greenwich Village.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

Rob Roy


----------



## Leaf on the Wind

Mad Max: Fury Road.

So. Awesome.

The action is gritty, brutal and doesn't let up-but that's what I was expecting. What I wasn't expecting was a textbook example of "show, don't tell" (there's a lot of background, but the movie has no exposition; the visuals alone hint at the backstory), foreshadowing (so many details that are seen that play an important role later on), use of nonverbal communication (the small amounts of dialogue don't equal small amount of story; much of what's going on is conveyed through the actor's expressions), all tied around a great cast of characters (you already know Max; it's the other characters that shine). And how many explosion-filled destruction orgies do you know that pass the Betchdel test with flying colors (didn't see that one coming, that's for sure)?

Also it has a guy playing a guitar that's also a flamethrower.


----------



## MissMo

Penguins of Madagascar and I loved it 
Smart, gutsy, adorable penguins who save the day, what's not to love ?!
My favorite scene - penguins at the zebra crossing.


----------



## WhoIsJake

Ex Machina.

Had some really cool ideas. Just too many holes in the plot. 

Looking forward to seeing the Entourage movie next. Binged that show in like a 3 week period last fall.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Gun to my head, had to choose favorite movie of all time, just re-watched (for the millionth time) _Terminator 2: Judgement Day_























∨∨∨∨∨∨∨∨∨


----------



## Enygmatic

rambleonrose said:


> Would You Rather [on Netflix].
> 
> *hides under blanket*


Jeffrey Combs for the win!



MissMo said:


> Penguins of Madagascar and I loved it
> Smart, gutsy, adorable penguins who save the day, what's not to love ?!
> My favorite scene - penguins at the zebra crossing.


It was a fun movie. My favourite scene was the aeroplane scene which was fast, action packed and full of gags.

A movie I have watched quite recently is Only God Forgives. 
It was not what I was expecting; which was a Drive-esque story set in Bangkok but turned out to be more like the Lost Highway combined with a samurai film in my opinion. It was beautifully shot, the acting was brilliant, it presented the story through what you saw not what you heard which I loved and was very metaphorical. However; I found the ending unsatisfactory (apparently there was an alternative ending which would have been much better to me), needlessly gruesome and a scene I wish I never saw because; though well done and used good symbolism, was way too drawn out and unpleasent for me. Overall I respect it but I don't like it much as I do Drive.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

Mad Max, again.


----------



## Jebediah

Gone Girl.


----------



## Thalassa

Every Secret Thing. I want to read the novel. It was over all good but not perfect. I wonder if it's just the way Hollywood "ties up" complicated endings, I enjoyed it but felt vaguely unsatisfying in the last part.


----------



## AdInfinitum

*La vita e bella* and after reading the imdb board topics, I feel like slowly crumbling inside myself due to so many "accuracy" seekers and "political correct" inflictions. Try to see more than that.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Enygmatic said:


> A movie I have watched quite recently is Only God Forgives.
> It was not what I was expecting; which was a Drive-esque story set in Bangkok but turned out to be more like the Lost Highway combined with a samurai film in my opinion. It was beautifully shot, the acting was brilliant, it presented the story through what you saw not what you heard which I loved and was very metaphorical. However; I found the ending unsatisfactory (apparently there was an alternative ending which would have been much better to me), needlessly gruesome and a scene I wish I never saw because; though well done and used good symbolism, was way too drawn out and unpleasent for me. Overall I respect it but I don't like it much as I do Drive.


I think you've did it enough fur me to watch. Been on my radar. 

Drive was epic. Totally broke my stereotype opinion of Hollywood hunk Ryan Gosling. 


Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaix

San Andreas

It was a pretty good natural disaster type of movie, and I would recommend it.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker

johnnyyukon said:


> Drive was epic. Totally broke my stereotype opinion of Hollywood hunk Ryan Gosling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


Drive is responsible for my crush on Gosling. I got in DVD.


----------



## Hollow Man

_The Shining_ with a buddy. When hanging with a him, he said he wanted to rent something that I happened to own(and also something that is hugely re-watchable)...that was convenient. I must have seen this five times now. Haunting movie in a big picture way but also on an individual level...It seems the turning point is in the Gold Room when he sells his soul ("I'd sell my soul for a glass of beer")...though, there' a lot not in anybodies' favor from the start....Somehow there's comedy too in the delivery of the acting...bizarre movie. It's hard to tell what's real and what's not as well often as things progress. Noticed some parallel ideas that were executed in A Clockwork Orange as well.


----------



## WildRaspberries

The Bitter Tears of Petra Von Kant


----------



## johnnyyukon

Jetstream Aya said:


> Drive is responsible for my crush on Gosling. I got in DVD.


Yeah, I approve your hunk crush.

I just figured he was just another really really really good looking young actor that would suck. Boy was I wrong. Well, he's still hawt 'n all.


_The Place Beyond the Pines_ is another good one he's in. I like how he takes on these well written, more obscure roles, not just cashing in (sure he's rich, but my guess is he's rejected a lot of offers for shitty movies with much higher salaries).


----------



## Enygmatic

johnnyyukon said:


> I think you've did it enough fur me to watch. Been on my radar.
> 
> Drive was epic. Totally broke my stereotype opinion of Hollywood hunk Ryan Gosling.
> 
> 
> Sent from my undisclosed underground bunker using Tapatalk


Glad I could inspire further interest; despite some of my issues, Ryan does a phenomenal job and is very original. Coincidently; I hope to be watching Donnie Darko for the first time in a few minutes and later I'll leave my opinion on here of what I thought.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Yeah, Age of Ultron.

It was okay. I think I liked everything about it moreso then the 1st except for the fact that there was virtually no drama or character development. Black Widow can't make up her mind. I think they went over the top with the one-liners, and some of the action was just completely ridiculous and felt too video-gamey and digitized. Vision didn't have enough characterization, come on! Ultron didn't seem menacing or ominous enough, he was just like this, random bad guy, but he's like one of my favorite Marvel villains! argh.

The action was amazing though, it really felt sort of like going on a non-stop thrill ride. I loved how many different environments and locations where in the film. I realized at this point though, that seeing all my favorite superheroes on film doesn't effect me in the same way anymore. I think that, they're still more entertaining in my imagination then seeing everything obnoxiously blown up on the screen. But despite that, it was still interesting and varied the whole time. It really felt like how I imagined them during my days of lore. I couldn't help but get all giddy seeing them all together, fighting villains, giddy and unable to contain my excitement. 

I was really suprised by the ending, and acting was great of course. Even though there wasn't probably much to work with, I felt the movie still managed to infuse heart, and didn't feel TOO robotic or lacking in it's humanity. This is still probably the best of it's genre. (action-focused, team fantasy film)

Overall though, I still liked it quite a bit. Even if just for the action, and computer effects alone. I think they still managed to do a good job with all the material squished together like that, which I imagine is pretty difficult. The only problem with that was, nothing really felt like it was really fleshed out enough.

Thinking about it now though, I almost want to go F*ck yeah, America! haha. 











Just with how grandiose and over the top some of it was. And I'm still really pissed that Quicksilver only ever had FREAKING RUNNING-SHOES ON THE ENTIRE FILM!!?? they never gave him a proper costume.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Okay, here you go guys


----------



## johnnyyukon

Enygmatic said:


> Glad I could inspire further interest; despite some of my issues, Ryan does a phenomenal job and is very original. Coincidently; I hope to be watching Donnie Darko for the first time in a few minutes and later I'll leave my opinion on here of what I thought.


Yeah, I won't hold it against you if it sucks, haha.


Oh, wow, a Darko virgin. Do try to tag me or something if you watch it and post your thoughts. It's an essential film. If you don't watch the Director's version, which explains the plot better, you may want to look up WTF is going on.


----------



## Indiscretion

Slaves of New York.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Also since I'm at it, yay:







* *












Okay, that one is good also, almost clocking in at 10 mins, tho


----------



## rambleonrose

Nymphomaniac: Volume I


----------



## Hollow Man

Actually I saw, _For the Love of the Game_ after _the Shining_. FtLotG is a lot like a chick flick and Field of Dreams mixed...though, there's a lot of more legitimate romantic scenes in my opinion (maybe with what was talked about and how it unfolded) and problems of course....There's also a scene that uses a great country Bob Dylan song "I Threw it All Away" which matched the scene perfectly lyrically and mood wise. From the director of the Toby _Spiderman_s and _Evil Dead_ trilogy! Interesting director.


----------



## Enygmatic

johnnyyukon said:


> Yeah, I won't hold it against you if it sucks, haha.
> 
> 
> Oh, wow, a Darko virgin. Do try to tag me or something if you watch it and post your thoughts. It's an essential film. If you don't watch the Director's version, which explains the plot better, you may want to look up WTF is going on.


My Darko virginity is no more! Strange, unique, twisted, dark, funny, clever, symbolic, ambiguous and an intriguing ending which demands to be analysed. If any of that sounds like something that you'd be interested in, go see this movie! Thanks so much for the recommendation Johnny, I really enjoyed it. I related quite a bit to the main character (e.g. his opinions on certain matters) and thought that the film was great. If you would like we can talk spoilers on your/ my channel and see what we both liked about it more in-depth.


----------



## cricket

In theaters-- Mad Max: Fury Road. 4/5. Close to 4.5/5.

At home (for the second time, roommate pick)-- Dark Skies. 2/5.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

rambleonrose said:


> Nymphomaniac: Volume I



* *

















*Joe's Father.....*


----------



## ecstasy

Whiplash.

One of the best new movies I've seen in the last 5 years.


----------



## cricket

@ecstasy That reminds me, I've been meaning to see that. I've heard it's amazing-- my expectations are high!


----------



## saulespeed

"Forks over knives" a documentary


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Lelu

Home Sweet Hell. Dark Comedy, has Katherine Heigl and the dude from Insidious. Pretty entertaining, but also frustrating movie.


----------



## Dakris

*Elephant*

I disagree with much of the criticism towards this movie. The director's intent was to not say: "This is the reason why it happened". Director Gus Van Sant wants us to make up our own minds. A shocking and dark movie, especially since almost no one understands what's happening and because it happens so suddenly. I love the idea of putting the viewer in the observer role, as if you're there in the moment. There's something dreary about _Elephant _in the way that it shows each individual's day; it evokes a form of loneliness and detachment from the people around them. And the way it all ends


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## meh.user

I actually enjoyed Jupiter Ascending.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot

*Jurassic World *

Typical summer big budget movie in the vein of Independence Day. It's an ok option if you want to escape the summer heat for a few hours, I guess. Much more family friendly than Mad Max. Otherwise, utterly average in every way.

C+

*Mad Max Fury Road*

Se-fest from beginning to end. This world seems like a playland for SP types. Product of a very strong singular vision. I am totally impressed by the director. The portrayal of Max is one of the best and most stereotypical portrayals of an ISTP I've ever seen.

A


----------



## reveur

*Nymphomaniac* again. But Director's Cut this time.

Apart from the controversy (similar thing happened to another brilliant movie *Shame* - it's like some people just can't get over sex ) it was a fearless intellectual journey. I love the way that characters are talking about everything, the dynamic between them and I just can't get enough of Von Trier. 

I've also watched *Cloud Atlas* again. I can't stop thinking about it. I adore the mood and the meaning of it. I need to read this book...


----------



## WildRaspberries

Early Summer


----------



## Glory

Paranoia 1.0 a second time after about nine years. Most movies are so formulaic and similar to each other.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Dakris said:


> *Elephant*
> 
> I disagree with much of the criticism towards this movie. The director's intent was to not say: "This is the reason why it happened". Director Gus Van Sant wants us to make up our own minds. A shocking and dark movie, especially since almost no one understands what's happening and because it happens so suddenly. I love the idea of putting the viewer in the observer role, as if you're there in the moment. There's something dreary about _Elephant _in the way that it shows each individual's day; it evokes a form of loneliness and detachment from the people around them. And the way it all ends
> 
> View attachment 343033


I saw this years ago, but my memory is pretty foggy (was probably during my stoner years). I remember thinking it was well made and a very interesting perspective.

More fresh on my memory is in a similar vein, _We Need to Talk About Kevin_. Good god, Elephant may be disturbing, but this one matches or exceeds. 





------------



So I just re-watched _Willow_. It's a fucking classic. But as a grown ass man now, I realized that, imo, it's an upper tier classic right next to Indiana Jones and others. I mean, directed by Ron Howard, written by George Lucas (when he still had game), and the musical score by James fuckin' Horner. 

Plus perhaps Val Kilmer's greatest role. "There's a peck here with an acorn pointed at me!!" hahahaha. I've heard his performance described as Harrison Ford's Han Solo. True dat.

But the whole film is magnificent, and that evil sorceress Queen Bavmorda is scary as shit!!


----------



## Dakris

El Orfanato (The Orphanage)

An atmospheric, touching and well-acted horror movie that leans more towards drama. It's quite a slow-paced movie, which I usually don't mind, but I'll admit I often lose interest when a movie's not very engaging most of the time. Even so, the story _is _interesting and involving. I liked the ending very much. I'd give it a 7.8/10.


----------



## Macrosapien

Mr. Nobody, a mindfuck for sure. I recommend it, acting was superb, story superb, soundtrack superb, pace superb, and really interesting. Nothing but good things to say about it, besides its really different, and will confuse you. but confusion is good, when done right.


----------



## cricket

Currently watching Boyhood... a little heart-wrenching. Very engaging, but I wouldn't recommend sitting down to watch it unless you're committed.


----------



## Sily

Gone Girl.

I agree _wholeheartedly_ with Ben Affleck when he said "You ******* *****."


----------



## Ausserirdische

Dawn of the Planet of the Apes 

For some reason, I thought this movie was going to have that "humans are evil" message like that movie with the giant smurfs had, but it fortunately didn't.

7/10


----------



## mushr00m

Not a film as such, more of a documentary and a good one at that. Must see.


----------



## Lemxn

Masterpiece. Neill Blomkamp from now on.


----------



## Gilfoyle

Bambi 2

I can never get over the beautiful imagery in most animated movies, and end up giving them 10 out of 10 regardless of plot. Regarding the story in Bambi though, I love how the relations between the most significant factors in the movies are so realistic. Man is the antagonist. Man should always be the antagonist.


----------



## Dakris

Lemxn said:


> Masterpiece. Neill Blomkamp from now on.


Watch District 9 if you haven't already, it's much better!


----------



## Lemxn

Dakris said:


> Watch District 9 if you haven't already, it's much better!


I will!. I already watched Chappie and just downloaded District 9.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Pink Floyd - The Wall

It's just perfect. The animated parts were really good, although the live-action ones weren't bad either, especially Another Brick in the Wall Pt. 2 and Comfortably Numb. Too bad Hey You wasn't included tho.
Also, the lyrics to the songs make way more sense now.

10/10


----------



## Miss Prince




----------



## Revolver Ocelot

Just saw Interstellar for the first time. Holy shit! Great movie, and the photography was phenomenal.

*A*


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Dakris

Entertaining neo-noir thriller with lots of twists. Includes over-the-top anger by Nicolas Cage. "F*ck Mexico!"


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Hot Fuzz 

Better than most action comedies that exist.


----------



## Frosty

last 30 minutes of Fargo

(unintentionally)


----------



## VinnieBob

dr strange love
i never get sick of that movie


----------



## mushr00m

The Imposter. 

Dat guy is insane.


----------



## Enygmatic

*Inception * for the second time (I first saw it when it was in cinemas).
It is still an amazing film with an excellent concept which is executed brilliantly. It has phenomenal acting, mind-bending special effects and little bits of humour which fleshes out the characters, keeps the audience caring about them and makes sure the tone doesn't become too dark while still keeping you on the edge of your seat. If you like sci-fi, thrillers, special effects, unique premises, Nolan's other work or any of the actors starring in it, check it out.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Vinniebob said:


> dr strange love
> i never get sick of that movie


See my profile pic. Not my avatar. My profile pic.


----------



## VinnieBob

santa clause conquer's the martians 
a must see classic for any B movie fan


----------



## stiletto

Avengers Age of Ultron


----------



## VinnieBob

they live
saw it at local theater last night
seen it 2x before but on t.v.
it was taken from a short story written in 68
made into a movie in 88
it's about the mass consumerism of the era
reganomics
corporate raiders
how the general population is blind to the truth
and even a reference to ted turner's decision to colorize the old classic movies
during the last 3 minutes the director pokes fun of george romero
much of this movie holds true today


----------



## Word Dispenser

Inara, the jungle girl. 

Uhm... Only was able to watch it halfway. It was horrible. Probably a college project, with lesser actors. Not recommended.


----------



## VinnieBob

Word Dispenser said:


> Inara, the jungle girl.
> 
> Uhm... Only was able to watch it halfway. It was horrible. Probably a college project, with lesser actors. Not recommended.


there is a intruder among us lol
just saw the promo 
she has a great career in non speaking roles
i've heard 2nd graders with better reading skills


----------



## Word Dispenser

Vinniebob said:


> there is a intruder among us lol
> just saw the promo
> she has a great career in non speaking roles
> i've heard 2nd graders with better reading skills


Yes.

One hopes that she gets acting lessons. :kitteh:

But, the rest of them weren't any better, either, to be fair.


----------



## VinnieBob

Word Dispenser said:


> Yes.
> 
> One hopes that she gets acting lessons. :kitteh:
> 
> But, the rest of them weren't any better, either, to be fair.


they always got porn:frustrating:


----------



## iceblock

*Dr. Strangelove

*


----------



## jupitersparrow

The Last Samurai.
It's a great movie, it was my second time watching it. The first time watching it made me cry. It made me cry because of how the main character Nathan Algren (Tom Cruise) saw another side of the society he was brought into, and how the samurai never gave up trying to defend themselves. I also like the movie because it doesn't contain as much romance as every other movie does. A lot of scenes are very epic. It's about 3 hours long, but these 3 hours are worth it.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Not only is it still GREAT but this movie kicks so much ass in so many ways....

































I remember seeing it in a good theater (seems around the Cretaceous era) and I had to cover my ears that shit was so fucking loud. Awesome.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

_Casino Royale _(1967).

Utterly brilliant. Misunderstood if approached as an action film (nothing so boring!), rather than with _Dr Strangelove, The Avengers, _and _The Prisoner's_ "Free for All" in mind. 
* *




I'm thinking of tone rather than imagery, although the meta-fictional white landscape and redcoat soldiers of Le Chiffre's torture device anticipates the _Doctor Who _story "The Mind Robber" (1968), just as the Op Art spinning maze recalls The Avengers' "House That Jack Built" (1966).


 It's a collage, with visual strangeness as an end in itself. In a way, it does what Dr Who does - mash two genres together, see what happens, and then move onto the next idea. Casino Royale (the spy thriller) invades other movies (German Expressionism, Gerry Anderson, the '60s sex comedy), just as other movies invade it (the Western). It uses the James Bond thriller to not just visit other places, but other narrative genres - which is arguably the best way of satirising Bond - not just parodying the obvious tropes, but offering a critique.

Regarding the 2005 movie: Given a choice between David Niven and Daniel Craig as James Bond, you'd have to be mad not to choose Niven. Niven's Bond is affable and genial, in a charming, funny and clever movie, while Craig's a boor.


----------



## Alexis89

Robocop (2014)

I felt it was medicore with a couple scenes that didn't feel truly connected. The effects were nice, but otherwise it felt jumbled to me.


----------



## WickerDeer

I re-watched Stardust last night--I love that book and movie.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Macrosapien




----------



## Christian Exodia

Jaws. For the first time.


----------



## Ne Plus Ultra

I actually didn't realize it was Malick till I noticed the abundance of bad haiku--er, interior monologues--and OTS shots of characters looking everywhere but at each other sandwiched between soaring, symphonic cutaways to the sky. And although I'm making it sound like I don't appreciate that stuff, in truth I was captivated by his past work, especially _The Tree of Life _and _The New World_. It's just that his signature style worked for those films, and it doesn't really here. It's starting to seem old hat, and _To the Wonder_ came off as a parody of his more successful efforts.

2/5


----------



## Sava Saevus

Megamind


----------



## Sava Saevus

Pseudonymity said:


>


That looks like an awesome movie. I wanted to read the manga first before anything else though...


----------



## WickerDeer

I didn't find this that engaging as a documentary, but the interviews were pretty inspiring, and nice to think about what a home can mean to people. Interesting to see people trying to break away and have more choice over how they spend their lives.


----------



## oheyErin

How to Train Your Dragon 2!


----------



## Macrosapien

Nihilo Ex Nihilo said:


> That looks like an awesome movie. I wanted to read the manga first before anything else though...


dude its ridiculous. I loved it.


----------



## iceblock




----------



## iceblock




----------



## johnnyyukon

_Last of the Mohicans_


They do a lot of running in that movie.

But it's got a great soundtrack.


----------



## SolitaryNight

Inside out


----------



## iceblock




----------



## iceblock




----------



## Sily

Saw it last night. Liked it. Reminded me of being a teen in the 70s, then the 80s & all that went on, back then.


----------



## iceblock




----------



## HermioneG

The Lego Movie. It was awesome. Everything is awesome.


----------



## stiletto

Terminator Genisys


----------



## ThreadDeath

Watched _Alejandro González Iñárritu_'s so-called "_Death Trilogy_" ("_Amores perros_", "_21 Grams_" and "_Babel_") for the first time yesterday. Three movies of the past decade definitely worth remembering and certainly recommended even to those who, like myself, are not quite fond of the genre.


----------



## VinnieBob

monsters, dark continent 
one of the best movies i have seen in years
takes place in the middle east 
it's more of a modern war movie
the monsters take a back seat


----------



## zenobia

In theaters: _Ex Machina
_
Netflix/ Amazon Prime: _Sense and Sensibility
_
Quite liked both.


----------



## elpis

Empire of the Sun. Oh my God I can't believe I've never seen this movie before! It is fantastic! A must see.


----------



## Bunny

The Machinist
Great movie, Christian Bale is such a good actor.

I have seen it before but it had been a long time since I had.


----------



## elpis

Wytch said:


> The Machinist
> Great movie, Christian Bale is such a good actor.
> 
> I have seen it before but it had been a long time since I had.


No kidding! He was only thirteen when he did Empire of the Sun and he did an amazing job. Hats off to Christian Bale.


----------



## Bunny

elpis said:


> No kidding! He was only thirteen when he did Empire of the Sun and he did an amazing job. Hats off to Christian Bale.


*nodding* I do not think there's a Bale movie that I do not like.

I should probably watch EotS again, have not seen that one in a while either.

On top of that maybe American Psycho as well, hmmm.


----------



## salt

Jurassic World

10/10. Yall should watch it now immediately.


----------



## johnnyyukon

_Event Horizon_




As fucking scary as the first time I saw it high out of my mind, holding my teddy bear.


----------



## oheyErin

Spy!


----------



## Dakris

Funny and eccentric comedy from the Coen brothers. Those chase scenes were really cool, great camera work.









Slightly above mediocre movie. Some of the special effects are quite silly, but I liked the color palette and the dark mood.


----------



## iceblock




----------



## Bunny

Dracula Untold









I may be a little bias since I am a sucker for a Dracula story but I did like it.
it didn't really go too far from the original story but I suppose it was trying to explain more deeply as to why (and how) he became Dracula. Luke Evans is awesome (but I usually like him) and the battle scenes are pretty sweet.
The overall tone of the film works well.

The Double








The movie starring Jesse Eisenberg which is based on the book by Dostoyevsky (which I have not read yet).
I have read that the book is a little different along with the ending but it was good.
It is very similar to another movie that was more famous but I am not going to say which one since that would spoil it.
It's a very subtle film and even though it's not a comedy Jesse was pretty funny in some scenes.


----------



## Tentacular

anyone interested in foreign films?
watched Mary and Max (Australian)
intriguing claynimation about two penpals
cute & funny & tragic


----------



## Wisteria

Donnie Darko


----------



## Pillars of Creation

I recently watched Paper Towns and before this, Lord Of The Rings trilogy (again.).


----------



## Pillars of Creation

what do you mean by _foreign_ films? I don't know where are you from, but I am from Poland so I usually watch foreign films.


----------



## Milya

You're Next


----------



## kxsmic

I finally watched Pulp Fiction for the first time. Interesting characters, great dialogue, and overall a good movie; but the expectations were set so high for me that I didn't really get what all the hype was about.


----------



## Dakris

Videodrome

Of the few movies I've seen by Cronenberg so far (A History of Violence, The Fly, eXistenZ, A Dangerous Method), this is my favorite. Strange, provocative, fascinating, relevant and brilliant, Videodrome deals with a serious subject matter and conveys its ideas in an unforgettable way. However, Cronenberg said in an interview that he didn't have a message to send to the viewers.










Mean Streets

Scorsese is one of my favorite directors, and Mean Streets is his third movie, based on experiences from his own youth. While Goodfellas is a better crime film in my eyes, Mean Streets is worth watching for its realistic portrayal of Scorsese's past, and also for the terrific performances by Harvey Keitel and DeNiro. I love the dark humor in the bar scenes; the escalation of anger and drunkenness.


----------



## yet another intj

Mad Max: Fury Road... And... Here's my review with mild criticism:


----------



## VinnieBob

revelation road 2
probably watch the 3rd one tonight
decent movies


----------



## Bunny

Memento








That movie is really twisted, I figured out most of it but there are so many different turns it could take.


----------



## johnnyyukon

John Wick

Keanu Reeves is still sad, but he kicks a STUPID amount of ass in this movie. And by kicking ass, I mean he kills like, 100 people. It's rad.

He's some retired hitman, that is brought back in the game cuz some Russian dickhead punk does something really mean to his dog.

Straight up action movie. Done well.

Technically correct. Lots of accurate CQC (close quarter combat) tactics including central axis relock pistol shooting, japanese jiu jitsu, brazillian jiu jitsu, judo. I saw an armbar, couple of wicked sweeps, bad bitch used her leather jacket as a gi to try and choke out our hero, body triangle lock, rear naked choke, kimora, side control swivel, all moves I've used in gyms. Cool to see.


And our hero not only kills all the bad guys, but he kills them 2 or 3 times. Mozambiquin' mother fuckers like it's 1999 (2 shots chest 1 head, or in this case like 4 shots chest, 3 bullets to head). 

Good fun.


----------



## Dawd

I watched enemy at the gates last night. It was kind of lame, but it was better than what's playing at the theater. 

Speaking of the theater, I watched the new Mission Impossible movie this week. It was as expected. I think that'll be my last action movie for a while.


----------



## johnnyyukon

kxsmic said:


> I finally watched Pulp Fiction for the first time. Interesting characters, great dialogue, and overall a good movie; but the expectations were set so high for me that I didn't really get what all the hype was about.


Ha, funny, just rewatched that myself for the thousandth time. 

imo, it's a Masterpiece. The dialogue alone is pure gold. And hilarious. This time around, I noticed more situational comedy like when Vincent is on his way to Lance the drug dealer's house with Mia half dead, ODing on heroin and he's just sitting there watching tv eating kid's cereal when the phone rings, Lol. 

I saw it when I was 13 though. Made an impression. Not for everyone.


----------



## Bunny

Pulp Fiction is great, I think anything Bruce Willis is in is worth watching though got to love that guy lol.









Fabienne:
Whose motorcycle is this?

Butch:
It's a chopper, baby.

Fabienne:
Whose chopper is this?

Butch:
It's Zed's.

Fabienne:
Who's Zed?

Butch:
Zed's dead, baby. Zed's dead.

Hahaha so many dark but funny scenes although that was a lighter one.


----------



## HermioneG

Whenever this thread pops up, I realize how many movies I've half seen, or never seen at all. 

The last movie I watched was Finding Nemo. "Fish are Friends. Not Food."


----------



## Maiko_Hima

Tropa de Elite (Evil within)


----------



## Bunny

Revolver








It had a lot of good action scenes (of course with Jason Statham it would) and a lot of it made you have to really think about who was who and what exactly was real and what was not.

I also loved the character Sorter, he had some very ISTP qualities.


----------



## rambleonrose

Over the last 2 weeks or so I've watched Saw: I, IV, V, VI, the Final Chapter, Th13rteen Ghosts (or however the title is spelt), Funny Games, and The Devil's Rejects.

:coldneko:


----------



## Chompy

Best Man Down. But I go through so many it is hard to keep track.


----------



## Roman Empire

Wytch said:


> Revolver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It had a lot of good action scenes (of course with Jason Statham it would) and a lot of it made you have to really think about who was who and what exactly was real and what was not.
> 
> I also loved the character Sorter, he had some very ISTP qualities.


How funny that you pick my favorite movie ever.


----------



## Sily

_Very_ funny.


----------



## VinnieBob

cannibal ferox
plot summary- post doc and brother go to amazon jungle to disprove cannibal theory
meet up with 2 psychos from nyc
2 psychos concoct story about how cannibals tried to kill them
whence it was they who tortured/killed cannibals
cannibals hunt them down
in the movie it shows them slaughtering/eating real animals
by eating i mean slicing their belly open and consuming their raw organs
this wasn't special effects this was real
it was sick and perverse


----------



## Jennywocky

*The Departed*. Scorsese really does know how to put together a movie, even if i typically don't get very emotionally invested in his pics -- they're more mentally interesting in how all the parts fit together and he usually coaxes out some great performances. This film is no exception, the cast is as typically solid as always + DiCaprio is quite good. The combination of Martin Sheen and Mark Wahlberg also play well, and even Alec Baldwin isn't as annoying as he can be at times.

Oh yeah.. and Nicholson. He's spot-on, as always. And I don't think I've ever seen a bad performance by Vera Farmiga.

I did enjoy not being sure what was going to happen until the end, and the very end of the movie is broadly satisfying, although some of what happens seems rather unfair. The plot itself (where it comes down to a ticking clock of which side locates the other side's mole first) is rather cool that way. 

There are also the fascinating questions of: 
- What did Colin get as a graduation present from Frank? (we never see.)
- Was Delahunt really a cop? (Based on the extended scenes on the Blu-ray, i'd say no. But people still argue over this.)

I also went to see *The Fantastic Four* a few days after it came out, since I had an $8 off coupon. :dry: I'm not sure i want to say any more about that movie.

Oh, and I saw this fascinating character study called *Clouds of Sils Maria*, with Kristen Stewart, Juliette Binoche, and Chloe Grace Moretz. Chloe's not in very much of the movie. But it's an interesting premise -- an aging actor agrees to a commemorative revival of the play that made her a star, although now she's playing the aging protagonist (and seemingly disparaged character) versus the young aggressive sardonic role who everyone seems to love in the play. There's broad (but not clear-cut) allusions between her own life and the roles she's taken in the play, as she struggles to find this connection with the older character she has always criticized and couldn't grasp. 

The biggest revelation from this movie is that Kristen Stewart can actually act. I was rather blown away, as I'm acquainted mostly with her drudge movie work where she might as well be a bland, boring lump. I think the only thing I've found her interesting in so far is Adventureland... but here she is really... fascinating. Like, really really good. I found out later she won the Cesar Award (French, Best Supporting Actress) for her work on this movie. She deserved it.




Lycrester said:


> *The Mist*. 3 people from the _Walking Dead_ were in that movie. As well as the guy from _The Punisher_ and another from the first season of _Dexter_. As you can see,I am awful with names.


Thomas Jane starred in the mist (and played The Punisher in the second version of the movie). He was also in Deep Blue Sea and a bunch of other stuff.



Ire said:


> I've tried watching Citizen Kane three times, but I always fail to after about 20 minutes into it.
> 
> I just watched the "Kill Bill" movies back to back for the, what, 20th time?


Had the same experience, although it has probably been 20 years since I tried to watch Citizen Kane so maybe I'll make another go at some point. Kill Bill 1&2 is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

The Mist sucked. One of Darabont's few bad movies. He likes Andrea, Dale and Carol. Dale was also in The Green Mile. The Walking Dead never recovered from him leaving either.


----------



## December's Eve

Just found a link for Buffy the Vampire Slayer, the 1992 movie. I've only recently got into the series--finished season five a couple of nights ago and my heart _hurts_--so I figured it might be fun to watch the original movie since my person isn't here to continue season six with me. Will edit later for thoughts.


----------



## reveur

Hero (2002)

Visually stunning philosophical masterpiece with fighting sequences.


----------



## Saldron

The last movie I saw was In A lonely Place, but I already commented it in another thread.

Before that I saw Aguirre, The Wrath of God. I thought it was a masterpiece, haunting and facinating and probably one of the best movies ever made, not as ambitious as Apocalypse Now but I think the overall result might be even better as a filmed dream or nightmare and descent into madness. I also thought it was the most disturbing film I have ever seen, or up there.


----------



## VinnieBob

C.S.A.
confederate states of america
done in the style of a documentary based on if the south had won the war
bit exaggerated 
but it was fair


----------



## Knor Shur

Scenic Route

Engaging script
well acted
Multiple plot twists
Streaming on Netflix


----------



## bibliobibuli

Titanic (1997).

People will be proud of me I finally watched it lol, the main character really frustrated me though. It was painful to watch her make one mistake after another, they could've both lived if she got on one of the life boats, period. He could have lied on that part of the ship and not have freezed.


----------



## ObservantFool

The Gallows. I thought the movie itself was really bad, but I did find myself covering my eyes at times, so the experience was at least a 2 out of 5 for me.


----------



## Nekomata

Fantastic Four. I think I preferred the original one over the reboot.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Name that movie! If you can't, sorry, we're not friends anymore.


Say hello to your friendly neighborhood peacekeeping Enforcement Droid, model #209...


----------



## Bunny

johnnyyukon said:


> Name that movie! If you can't, sorry, we're not friends anymore.
> 
> 
> Say hello to your friendly neighborhood peacekeeping Enforcement Droid, model #209...


Please, that's Robocop.
I knew that from the first couple of seconds.


----------



## FearAndTrembling

The Wolfpack. Mildly entertaining. Very interesting story, that is somehow uninteresting. lol. These kids lived in a small NYC apartment and never saw the world. They were prisoners. So they reenacted movies, and that is how they know about society. It is an interesting story. The kids just aren't interesting though. lol. It's worth watching, but I expected much better. It is missing something.

*Locked away from society in an apartment on the Lower East Side of Manhattan, the Angulo brothers learn about the outside world through the films that they watch. Nicknamed, 'The Wolfpack,' the brothers spend their childhood reenacting their favorite films using elaborate homemade props and costumes. Their world is shaken up when one of the brothers escapes and everything changes.*


----------



## johnnyyukon

Wytch said:


> Please, that's Robocop.
> I knew that from the first couple of seconds.


Oh, well you of all people better. Otherwise....there will be blood. 




Enjoy this "review" of the new(ish) Robocop movie that stops because it sucks so bad and just talks about the awesomeness of the original Robocops....


----------



## VinnieBob

high anxiety
mel brooks
alway's a classic
saw this movie at the theater with me pappy when i was 15


----------



## MaggieMay

Secretary.
I wasn't sure if I'd like it but it was actually a good movie.


----------



## nolemonplease

I watched... "Wet Hot American Summer". Was prepping for "Wet Hot American Summer: First Day of Camp".


----------



## Purrfessor

Wytch said:


> Well, I think you're right about her focusing because she was trying to do surgery.
> She might have been fully aware but she would ignore it if it was something she did not care about or care to listen to.
> I think she really tried to care, especially when it came to her sister.
> In general she tried to continuously do what she considered "normal" but it always came out wrong.
> Not really her fault.
> 
> Of course it's really mostly her parents fault because they did not recognise that she needed a lot of help.


Good point. Her parents were more oblivious than her lmao. Can tell where she got it from.


----------



## Bunny

Stelliferous said:


> Good point. Her parents were more oblivious than her lmao. Can tell where she got it from.


Right? Lol.

She even told her Mom at one point that she thought she had a border-line personality disorder but her Mom chose to ignore this.


----------



## Purple Skies

Little miss sunshine. 

It was OK. Their reaction to the grandfathers death was off, I know it's supposed to be somewhat of a comedy but that bit didn't make any sense.


----------



## Sily

The Kármán Line.

_Very, very, very_ good.


----------



## nonnaci

Begin Again. 

It nearly captured the same magic as Once.


----------



## Le9acyMuse

"It Follows." Entertaining? Quite. It was an effective enough suspense flick, but I wasn't begging for more.


----------



## Gilfoyle

Peter Pan (1953)

Not as good as Bambi.


----------



## CaptainQuirk

Ocean's Eleven. 

The characters were amusing and I thought the twist near the end was hilarious.


----------



## zenobia

_It Happened One Night_: I was a little underwhelmed by this film, but it was decent. It was interesting to see where certain tropes come from and the influence it had in creating a new genre of film. 

_Tootsie_: By far my favorite film I've seen recently. Just charming.

_It's a Disaster_: This was far better than I expected it to be. I thought the ending was perfect for the film and hilarious. 

_The One I Love_: My least favorite of the group. It was an interesting concept, but not overly so. I guessed everything before it happened which made the experience pretty dull.

_Interstellar_: I really liked this until the last 30 minutes or so. I didn't think the ending fit the tone of the film.


----------



## Rupert86

A Walk In the Woods Enjoyed this one. Apparently most of the crowd did too, for we were laughing out loud.


----------



## Sily

Watching tom thumb on TCM right now. It's fun.

Watched Bergman Island last night. I loved what he had to say about **Silence**.


----------



## Sava Saevus

Dracula Untold. Overall, a good movie (I rate it 7/10) and could of been better with less grunting and screaming.


----------



## Gossip Goat

I saw Independence Day.

Boring, too long and very confusing. By the second half of the movie I didn't know what was happening.


----------



## Purrfessor

Ask Me Anything. The main character totally represents everything I despise in a person. But that's just me.. She reminded me of a certain ex that brought way too much drama and hurt in my life.


----------



## VinnieBob

a bridge too far
based on ''operation market garden'' which like the movie miserably failed
too bad
all star cast and not a single good performance


----------



## Purrfessor

Akeelah and the Bee. Loved it.


----------



## Purple Skies

Austrian horror film called Goodnight Mommy (Ich seh Ich seh in German). 

Spoiler free summary: Film opens with twin boys (around 10-ish) at their home in the countryside, waiting for their mother to return from the hospital after a facial surgery. Soon after, she arrives with a bandaged face. The twins notice their mother is behaving out of character (on several occasions), they become suspicious that she's actually an imposter and not their mother. 

The trailer for this film caused quite the reaction -claiming to be the scariest trailer people have seen in a long while, although I myself didn't get what the big fuss was about. That could be down to the fact that I watched the film before the trailer -only because people mentioned it was misleading. (So yeah, avoid the trailer if you're interested). 

The film itself was kinda cool, kinda weird at times but on the whole, I enjoyed it (German is surprisingly beautiful). Not bad acting either, especially from those young boys. 

Overall: 7/10


----------



## Rupert86

oops wrong thread


----------



## Sily




----------



## Veggie

Red Riding Hood with Amanda Seyfried. I liked it. I needed symbolic brain food to get me through packing today.


----------



## .17485

I watched Down to Earth on Netflix starring Chris Rock


----------



## Thomas329

Batman Begins


----------



## DavidDHall

Love


----------



## RitaLucero

Visit


----------



## Sily

I liked this - 5 Flights Up


----------



## elpis

Mulholland Drive. 
Every time I watch a David Lynch film I think to myself, "I bet this movie would have made complete sense if I was frying on acid."


----------



## Katealaina

The King of Kong: A Fistful of Quarters


----------



## Sava Saevus

Jarhead / Lee Daniels: The Butler.


----------



## cuddlyone

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles


----------



## Sily

Saw this last night. This movie was *soooooooo* slow. Yuck. Poor fireflies.


----------



## Lemxn

Insidious are the only movies that has real information about dark spirituality. Good stuff.


----------



## Oceandust

Saw Mockingjay Part 2 last night. I actually really liked it. I prefer Catching Fire and MJ1, but it was still good.


----------



## Shade

Die Hard

I realized I had never seen the ending before, got a nice surprise^^


----------



## Watchtower

Madame Bovary






Watch it, if you like pretty dresses, visually beautiful scenery, and atmospheric music. If not, then don't.


----------



## Enygmatic

*Galaxy Quest*






The perfect Star Trek/ sci-fi spoof which I have seen many times before and I absolutely love it. It has a brilliant premise (what if aliens though Star Trek was real and asked the actors to save their world), hilarious characters, fun one-liners and a sweet heart. If that sounds like your sort of thing definitely check it out, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Purple Skies

Blue Valentine (2010) - Romantic Drama 

Shit. It was shit.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima




----------



## Bunny

Nightcrawler, it was an excellent film and it also shows the dark side of an ISTJ lol.


----------



## cuddlyone

Just got done watching Interstellar for the 3rd time. It was excellent as always.
Made me crave corn bread.


----------



## Shade

Wytch said:


> Nightcrawler, it was an excellent film and it also shows the dark side of an ISTJ lol.


Oh, that movie really gets under your skin, I wanted to punch Jake Gyllenhaal's character half the time. Just goes to show what a great actor he is^^


----------



## VinnieBob

murder of a cat
directed by sam raimi
damn good
boy loses best friend [mouser his cat] 
mouser is murdered
boy looks for cat murderer 
the main character is XNTX


----------



## unuria

"I killed my mother" dir. Xavier Dolan. I really adore French movies. 
I guess a mini-description would spoil everything. This movie is a tiny masterpiece. 4/5


----------



## Sweetish

Hot Fuzz because, somehow or other, S.O. hadn't yet seen it. He's yet to see the movie Paul, too. *:B*


----------



## cricket

When Harry Met Sally... NYE tradition, and either following or precursoring Die Hard.


----------



## Ubuntu

Village of the Damned remake, back in November.


----------



## Sily

Night and Fog. (Nuit et Brouillard)


----------



## araneae

Carol.


----------



## Cataclysm

The new star wars movie. It was pretty good. Before that I watched American Sniper which was pretty bad.


----------



## Wisteria

I watched Terminator 5 and it was not that bad. Don't understand why it had such bad reviews and feedback from people.

Before that I watched this movie starring Tom cruise and emily blunt called Live Die Repeat but the whole going back to the start concept after he died in the battlefield almost frustrated me because, how can you do and say the exact same thing about a hundred times? The idea was interesting but it was tiring seeing the same thing nevertheless. also it was predictable.


----------



## Purple Skies

Toy Story 3 (2010) 

I'm in my mid 20s and I'm not the least bit ashamed. The whole series is very nostalgic for me, seeing as I'm a 90s kid. 

I had only seen 10 minutes of TS3 before so I thought why not watch it... It's a classic. I love the new characters, particularly the theatric hedgehog. Even the baddie was interesting. I also liked that he had a past and a story of his own. 

The ending was bitter-sweet... executed very well though. Looking forward to the 4th. 

Btw, does anyone else have a hunch that Andy is gay? I can't be the only one.


----------



## onebelo

Claires knee. One of the best movies ive seen in a long time. French dialogue is so engaging


----------



## Apple Pine

Wolf of the wall street. Cool movie.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist

Inglourious Basterds. For the God-knows-how-many-th time.


----------



## ultraviolxnce

Joy
i thought Jennifer Lawrence was really good in this movie and carried the whole film by herself with the exception of a couple of others. Overall i really enjoyed watching Joy


----------



## elpis

Bender's Big Score


----------



## narchomayne

Reality by Quentin Dupieux... totally WTF, i recommend it. At some points you don't know if one guy is dreaming, if the other is, if neither of them are, if it's actually happening, if it's in the movie that's being filmed inside the movie... "my brain is in my socks"


----------



## VinnieBob

narchomayne said:


> Reality by Quentin Dupieux... totally WTF, i recommend it. At some points you don't know if one guy is dreaming, if the other is, if neither of them are, if it's actually happening, if it's in the movie that's being filmed inside the movie... "my brain is in my socks"


have you seen ''the waking life''?
basically the same concept

watched the never ending story last night
wasn't as good as i remembered
but still descent


----------



## Purple Skies

Sicario (2015) - Crime Thriller

I was confused for most of the film cause you're watching events unfold through the lead character's eyes.. and she was often confused/suspicious. You'd think you know what's going, but found out 20 minutes later that you were wrong. And that happens like 3 times in the movie. It's quite dark and grim, so if you're easily disturbed... don't bother. Not gonna spoil but there's a scene at the end involving a family at a dinner table and it kinda discomforted me how quickly.. Benicio del Toro's character did what he did... Overall, it wasn't great but it was pretty good.


----------



## Mange

Bridesmaids


----------



## elpis

What We Do in the Shadows. A mockumentary about how four vampire flatmates tackle the challenges of day to day life in the modern world. It's pretty hilarious.


----------



## iceblock




----------



## iceblock

*​Crimson Tide*


----------



## EccentricSiren

Just saw the independent film Band of Robbers. If it's playing in your city and you love Mark Twain, I'd say it's a must see.


----------



## Sava Saevus

The Hannibal movie franchise (minus Red Dragon though it is a great movie, it was not included in the DVD set I bought).


----------



## Lycrester

We Need to Talk About Kevin


----------



## Lycrester

King of Devil's Island


----------



## Cosmic Hobo

The Hateful Eight.

And when I say "watched" - I walked out halfway through.


----------



## .17485

I saw Creed today in the cinema. I like this part in the movie it was funny.


----------



## johnnyyukon




----------



## VinnieBob

dead head miles
1971 with alan akin 
and loretta swift has a minor roll
great 70's trucker movie


----------



## Mange

Some Spanish subtitled documentary about autism... ochos pasos adelante


----------



## Aurus

Fight Club
Loved it, i know it's a must watch movie bit i never had The opportunity. And i saw it on Netflix a couple days ago.
As Barney Stinson would say... It was Legen... Wait for it... Dary!


----------



## Coburn

_Chuck_ and _Psych_ and _Sirens_. Pretty much at the same time.


----------



## Lycrester

Visions. Have no idea why it was so popular on Netflix. Or why Eva Longoria was in the opening credits when she was barely in the movie.


----------



## Thomas329

Hot Fuzz


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Frozen.

And so, instead of sleeping last night, I wrote a parody of the song from it.


----------



## Miss M

Prisoners (2013).
It was awesome ^^ 
And it had an open ending which I have mixed feelings about, haha.


----------



## Cheveyo

Strange Magic (2015) - IMDb







It was fun. But I actually like musicals, so I might be biased.


----------



## Lycrester

Don't Laugh At My Romance


----------



## Enantiodromia

_The Act of Killing_

Very interesting documentary. Part of the spectacle of it is that the director and crew managed to get the footage at all (a large number of the crew positions are credited as "Anonymous"). It follows a few regionally famous gangsters around as they reminisce and stage reenactments of their participation in the Indonesian killings of 1965-66, and paints a picture of the political environment there.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

Trunk Part 1 & 2 on Youtube. I found it on IMDb.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## elpis

Cheveyo said:


> Strange Magic (2015) - IMDb
> It was fun. But I actually like musicals, so I might be biased.


I love that movie. My daughter and have watched it several times.


----------



## Cheveyo

elpis said:


> I love that movie. My daughter and have watched it several times.



I honestly didn't think I'd like it as much as I did. I saw a gif of it one day, looked up what it was from, and then a few days later decided to use it as background noise. I ended up enjoying it and watching it again... then I was walking around with those songs in my head.


----------



## Purple Skies

I re-watched Rushmore again, which is my favourite movie, and how I know that it's my favourite movie (apart from enjoying the movie itself) is cause I hate re-watching movies. I'm that type of film lover who prefers to have 1-2 years gap, when my memory isn't so clear, to watch a movie for the 2nd time. But Rushmore is different.


----------



## AlanMonTap

I just watched Spotlight, great movie.


----------



## Echoe

This movie called _Reclaim _with John Cusack.


It was crappy but sometimes funny, however not for the right reasons -- it was just pretty silly:
This couple goes to... some country to adopt a child. They stay at a resort until her passport comes through. John Cusack stays there too. The girl goes missing. When the mother tells John Cusack she's missing, he goes, "You're daughter is missing? Where is she?" xD. The mother goes from 0 to 60 I think a couple of times, in these nonsensical ways that just raise an eyebrow. (Spoiler alerts???) It turns out John Cusack, his cronies, and the adoption agency were a sham purely out for money, but the couple try to get the girl back anyway. After they do at the end, the movie gives stats about child trafficking and child sexual slavery to raise awareness, as if the movie had been so relevant, which is something you _will _think lol.


----------



## Hollow Man

Johnny Dangerously

It wasn't as good as I remembered. I didn't finish it. Watched it with my pops and we had a few laughs, but it was kind of meh.


----------



## Mee Liesel

black butler..a japanese movie, 
Black Butler (Japanese: 黒執事 Hepburn: Kuroshitsuji?) is a 2014 Japanese regency style action fantasy film directed by Kentaro Otani and Keiichi Sato.The film is based on the manga of the same name by Yana Toboso.

the first scene made me WOW..i like the action..so cool


----------



## Sybow

The Babadook, twice and im not dissapointed.


----------



## PariahParty

One of the most insightful movies ever made, detailing a single, novel-lengthed conversation, expertly acted.

EDIT: I personally loved the whole thing, but I recommend skipping to about 40 minutes in if you find the beginning too slow going. It'll grab you, I promise.


----------



## Annzihana

Birkebeinerne, Norwegian movie based on actual events concerning my ancestors! So yeah: Vikings in combat(not much blood but lots of action), skiing (down mountains to flee from the enemy, lots of action and suspense here), oh and there's lots of scenes just playing with a baby. Cause that's the entire reason for these events: to keep the baby alive (the enemy wants it dead), because the baby is to be Norway's new king. 
So yeah I loved it.


----------



## fridjiit

Hector and the Search for Happines (Simon Pegg)


----------



## Introvertia

Night Train to Lisbon

It was slow-paced, yet absorbing for me. I enjoyed it.


----------



## iceblock




----------



## iceblock




----------



## Thomas329

Spectre


----------



## VinnieBob

GINGER BREAD MAN V EVIL BONG
FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Lycrester

Paris Is Burning


----------



## Shade

The Interview

Frikkin' hilarious


----------



## Bunny

You're Next





I thought it was going to be cheesy but it was actually a pretty fun film and I think the main female character is an ISTP.
Which makes it more kick ass.


----------



## Kitty23

Mad Max: Fury Road (2014) 
One of the best movies I have ever seen.


----------



## Nekomata

Man of Steel.


----------



## Korra

Cloverfield, the first movie. Really cheesy and underwhelming. I'll give it credit for the POV creating a sense of smallness in respect to the surroundings of towering buildings and chaos. 
But overall, the characters were hardly attachable to me as a viewer. Because of that, my mind kept wandering to, "How the heck does that video camera last so long without a charge?"

I absolutely want to see 10 Cloverfield Lane though, that definitely looks like my type of movie.


----------



## VinnieBob

TO HELL AND BACK
it's all in c.g.i. [pixar style animation]
don't be fooled by the title, it is rated R for language
it is a comedy

last night i watched freeway with reese witherspoon, kiefer sutherland and brooke shields
a very dark comedy and updated version of little red riding hood
both damn good movies


----------



## Dakris

I saw 2001: A Space Odyssey for the second time a couple of days ago, and on a widescreen TV. Brilliant! I like it even more now. Cerebral, goosebump-inducing, magical, mystical and ambitious. I can't usually say that for movies I see several times. It's now in my top 10 favorites. 

Just saw Being John Malkovich, a quirky, smart and funny movie. I thought the plot was kind of crazy by the end, but an entertaining movie nonetheless.


----------



## evelessrin

Haven't watch any movies for a long time, but iirc my last-watched movie was Dark Places. Predictable ending, at least for me who's weak at predicting movie and book endings.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Festen (1998)

A story about a happy family..


----------



## VinnieBob

GATTACA 
snooze o rama
c'mon it's sci-fy make it interesting


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

99 Homes 2015

This movie seriously broke my heart in two. The ending scene left me speechless.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Beverly Hills cop


----------



## Nekomata

Penguins of Madagascar.


----------



## isamanthax

The Dark Knight!


----------



## Lemxn

Better than I expected.


----------



## Penny

The last movie I watched was actually Disney/Pixar's Ratatouille. I never would have seen this except my daughter wanted to watch it, but OMG it was a really good movie! Cute, great animation, and a great story.


----------



## peter pettishrooms

I think of this scene everytime I hear "Telephone Line."


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

YES man


----------



## katemess

Saw My Big Fat Greek Wedding 2 last night. It was a hoot.


----------



## Kitty23

_Sphere_ (1998)


----------



## Wisteria

Ex Machina

:sad:


----------



## shazam

10 cloverfield lane.
Biggest let down ever.


----------



## Gilfoyle

"The Incredible Hulk"

Ok. 

I've been contemplating Marvel's strengths as of lately and I find that they make good characters and amazing visuals, but the plots are severely lacking.


----------



## Ausserirdische

Watchmen. 8/10. If it were slightly more different from the graphic novel I'd rate it higher but it managedd to catch the atmosphere pretty well. Now I just have to read the other 11 chapters.


----------



## Lycrester

13 Assassins


----------



## VinnieBob

robinson crusoe on mars
1964
slow start but still a classic
big budget B flick


----------



## Blackbear

The Choice. After that I tried How To Be Single but was pretty boring. And Rebel Wilson was pretty weird, too, in my opinion.


----------



## fanbrits

hmm i dont remember the name.. ooohhhh Mother's day with julia roberts and co


----------



## Veggie

While We're Young with Amanda Seyfried and the guy who played Kylo Ren.

Then That's My Boy with Adam Sandler and Andy Samberg. And Susan Sarandon. Lol.


----------



## Mange

Matrix revolutions


----------



## Hollow Man

Inching through the Hobbit: The Unexpected Journey, the first one of the trilogy. There's some good stuff in here...definitely liberties were taken with this one...not sure how I feel yet, but it's enjoyable atm. Though CG wolves were ruined for me with the Twilight series...  May finish it in a few days. Just taking bite sized chunks out of this nearly 3 hour movie.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Psycho


----------



## Hollow Man

Veggie said:


> While We're Young with Amanda Seyfried and the guy who played Kylo Ren.
> .


What the heck!? What about the old actors!?...Ben Stiller and Naomi Watts!? Did you forget them? :frustrating: :laughing:I forgot Amanda Seyfried was in that actually. I certainly remember Adam Driver. That's a good movie though. Intense and doubt inducing for sure, but that's nothing new from that director. Odd quirky moments as well.


----------



## Veggie

OdetoBegin said:


> What the heck!? What about the old actors!?...Ben Stiller and Naomi Watts!? Did you forget them? :frustrating: :laughing:I forgot Amanda Seyfried was in that actually. I certainly remember Adam Driver. That's a good movie though. Intense and doubt inducing for sure, but that's nothing new from that director. Odd quirky moments as well.


I didn't forget, lol. I don't know ...they weren't really the ones who made an impression on me though. 

Maybe because I feel like I'm getting old too so I was on the journey with them and developing my own crush on the other couple. Haha. Still a lot closer in age to the younger actors though.

And yea, lots of odd quirky moments. I really like that in movies too. It was good. Agreed.

And I got it for free with Amazon Prime roud:


----------



## Elsewhere1

The Girl Who Played With Fire


----------



## iceblock




----------



## Blackbear

Take a Waltz.. it kinda f-d with my mind


----------



## nkuce

what a gorgeous fever dream of a film _(intelligent film)_ this one is! it touched me with its striking charm and simple and dark aesthetics styling, without trying to be something it is not. definitely a slow burner. 
9/10








A Girl Walks Home Alone at Night (2014)


----------



## VinnieBob

rob zombies halloween 
brilliant


----------



## Gossip Goat

Some Mary Kate & Ashley Film, either NY minute, Winning London or Passport to Paris


----------



## SummerHaze

the Jacket, it's really strange movie


----------



## Dakris

Wild Tales. Highly recommended movie from Argentina. Six stories in one movie. The third one, my favorite, is intense!


----------



## Zaknafein

Watched The Conjuring, some horror movie
won't really recommend 
I was kinda forced to watch it with my 2 friends and the only thing that scared me was one of them when she screamed after getting scared xD


----------



## Introvertia

This is England

First time I saw it a few years ago. I remember it was thought- and emotion provoking back then for me, and it still is. Seldom movies affect my feelings, but the ending of this film makes me cry every time (Combo & Milky scene). I'd recommend watching it. It's still relevant a subject today.


----------



## Purple Skies

The Lobster (2015) - Sci Fi 

I liked the concept of the background story and I loved the acting. I haven't seen Coling Farrell like this in any other film so it was interested to see that. I didn't like the ending though, and I don't wanna spoil it for every one but I found it to be quite disappointing. It is dark comedy so if that's not your thing, you won't like this film and will most likely find it weird. 

I'd say it's quite enjoyable, somewhat entertaining but the ending falls flat.


----------



## Doccium

Einmal Hallig und zurück (2015)

_Drama, comedy and romance_
It was quite enjoyable (mainly because of Hagen Kluth to be honest) though I don't think that the love story was necessary. I'd give the movie 4/5 points.


----------



## Veggie

Popstar with Andy Samberg






I laughed a lot.


----------



## nonnaci

X-Men: Apocalypse 

Way too many cheesy one-liners / cliche dialogue. Character development of Apocalypse was non-existent; might as well consider him a force of nature or simply an archetype that awakens the powers of others. Thus, removing Apocalypse from the picture and looking at the remaining plot elements, we're left with magneto's subplot which has been done already in the first movie?


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Assassination of a High School President, it's a good movie IMO [ if you don't start comparing it to Brick ] especially for the fact that it's part of a pretty unexplored genre i.e. high school, teen neo-noir stuff.


----------



## doll.parts

Just watched the latest Star Wars! Loved Han Solo. Tried watching Macbeth and though I love the lead actors, was a little heavy for me/couldn't focus...


----------



## Gilfoyle

Mother's Day

Disaster.


----------



## VinnieBob

radio free albemuth based on the philip k dick novel
damn good movie
i give it 2 nuts up


----------



## Schmendricks

Just watched _The Conjuring 2_ with my mother. I enjoyed it more than I thought I would! It's a typical enough played-straight ghost/demon movie (the played-straightness making one particularly campy scene involving a dog that might've been interesting in more of a straight-up fantasy movie or dream sequence a bit of a jarringly-ridiculous temporary flow-breaker) and I'd be lying if I said it was "scary"; but I was kind of expecting that much, and it had more personality, earnest acting, and general charm than a lot of others of the kind do.


----------



## MonieJ

Insidious 3, it was boring and predictable


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Just watched Deadpool. Might have been the best movie I've seen in years.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

The Conjuring 2


----------



## Purple Skies

Notus Asphodelus said:


> The Conjuring 2


I'm planning on watching that. Is it as good as the first one?


----------



## Wisteria

Deadpool

I thought it was a bit...meh
Not as good as I anticipated.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Purple Skies said:


> I'm planning on watching that. Is it as good as the first one?


A lot of plots and effects, but still a good scary movie in its own rights.


----------



## Aletheia

I Origins. 

It surprised me... will watch again. I think two of the main characters were INTJ and INFJ. Maybe.


----------



## Prada

Justice League: Gods and Monsters

Better than I expected but it was a strange twist. I mean, I would like to know the discussion that resulted in this film being made and also how many drugs were involved.


----------



## VinnieBob

the decline of wester civilization part ll the metal years
it's a rockumentary of the early 80's metal bands
even tho i'm no fan of metal this documentary was damn good


----------



## Hollow Man

Predestination 

Not sure if I get it (technically), but this movie is spectacular. Lucky to watch it with someone who didn't know the premises or spoilers before hand.


----------



## Palemerc

Toki wo Kakeru Shoujo


----------



## Ubuntu

I started Dirty Pretty Things yesterday, I have around 20 minutes left. Chiwetal Ejiofor did a great job. Sophie Okenedo was unbelievably fine in this movie.


----------



## Crimson Ash

Just finished watching a movie called Man Up. It had been a while since I had my romcom bone tickled so I thought why not. Besides it has Simon Pegg in it.

Glad to say that I was pleasantly surprised. The lead actors really did a fantastic job and they have quite decent on screen chemistry to help them out. It felt a little short, but otherwise an overall decent movie that is witty and amusing instead of being predictable and nauseating like other romantic comedies.


----------



## permafred

I just watched whitewash and in comparison to standoff it was really slow.


----------



## Wolf

Finding Dory!

I would recommend it to anyone who likes Pixar films and/or enjoyed Finding Nemo.


----------



## Irene90

I watched Pride and Prejudice just for the nostalgia factor.


----------



## Aletheia

Me Before You. Don't underestimate its ability to rip your heart out despite the cheesy love songs.

criedmymascaraoff/10


----------



## xfatalxsnipez

I watched Pineapple Express last night. Still a great movie. Would recommend.


----------



## Hollow Man

Princess Mononoke....

Watched it twice...I thought it was quite awesome! It's the first Studio Ghibli film, I've watched seriously.


----------



## johnnyyukon

huh boy, what have I done.....























5 minutes in, and already we've moved straight into the most putrid shit imaginable. Eery, fucked, shockingly realistic, utterly blasphemous, mommy.

Not your average horror/thriller, kind of creeping, like a slow (yet suspenseful) Bubonic Plague acid trip.


----------



## Hollow Man

Sixteen Candles. I've been into John Hughes movies again. I don't think I've seen this all the way through. All in all, an enjoyable movie with some good bits and some that were kind of forced or dated. 

and 

I started Lynch's Dune. I am not ready to finish it yet, but it was interesting to start it again at least.


----------



## shazam

johnnyyukon said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh boy, what have I done.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 minutes in, and already we've moved straight into the most putrid shit imaginable. Eery, fucked, shockingly realistic, utterly blasphemous, mommy.
> 
> Not your average horror/thriller, kind of creeping, like a slow (yet suspenseful) Bubonic Plague acid trip.



* *






 

Sounds like 'The Babadook'...I thought I was going to get a few scares but I was mentally fucked...same with 'Antichrist'... I prefer the ghosts and the stories etc, not so much the mental sort of drab. 

I can't make it through Batman vs Superman.


----------



## Echoe

Braveheart. It's not quite my last movie seen, which was The Others.


----------



## johnnyyukon

spidershane said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> Sounds like 'The Babadook'...I thought I was going to get a few scares but I was mentally fucked...same with 'Antichrist'... I prefer the ghosts and the stories etc, not so much the mental sort of drab.
> 
> I can't make it through Batman vs Superman.


ha, actually i got the recommendation from the IMDB Babadook (DOOK DOOK DOOK) page. Now THAT movie was indeed a work of mind shredding brilliance. And so clever, so clever. Probably freakiest, scariest, horror movie I've seen in 5 years.


So confession, I haven't finished the VVitch, but just had other things to do. I plan on it. I saw Antichrist but can't remember much.

If you've ever seen Valhalla Rising (which is kind of obscure, but AMAZING), it seems the Witch is kinda like that. uses the scenery, cinematography, music, etc. to tell the story. Although Valhalla Rising has probably the smallest amount of dialogue of any movie in recent memory, but it is like and acid trip and indeed, the director said that's what he was going for.




B vs S? sounds like garbage.






Got the Man in it, Mads Mikkelsen (Valhalla Rising)


----------



## shazam

johnnyyukon said:


> ha, actually i got the recommendation from the IMDB Babadook (DOOK DOOK DOOK) page. Now
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT movie was indeed a work of mind shredding brilliance. And so clever, so clever. Probably freakiest, scariest, horror movie I've seen in 5 years.
> 
> 
> So confession, I haven't finished the VVitch, but just had other things to do. I plan on it. I saw Antichrist but can't remember much.
> 
> If you've ever seen Valhalla Rising (which is kind of obscure, but AMAZING), it seems the Witch is kinda like that. uses the scenery, cinematography, music, etc. to tell the story. Although Valhalla Rising has probably the smallest amount of dialogue of any movie in recent memory, but it is like and acid trip and indeed, the director said that's what he was going for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B vs S? sounds like garbage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the Man in it, Mads Mikkelsen (Valhalla Rising)



* *








What?! It wasn't scary, it just got weird. 

* *




Like I understand the mothers trouble with her son and mental decay (if I remember reclectly) but I was expecting plot twists, a haunting story and scenes of the creature basically. I liked the story behind the book but the film turned into a mother basically moaning with a knife,



A really freaky one is the possession of Michael King.
Yeah Valhalla Rising looks good. I may give the wvich a watch as well. 

Well, if I really wanted to watch BS it'd take me a day.


----------



## johnnyyukon

spidershane said:


> [/spoiler]
> 
> What?! It wasn't scary, it just got weird.
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I understand the mothers trouble with her son and mental decay (if I remember reclectly) but I was expecting plot twists, a haunting story and scenes of the creature basically. I liked the story behind the book but the film turned into a mother basically moaning with a knife,
> 
> 
> 
> A really freaky one is the possession of Michael King.
> Yeah Valhalla Rising looks good. I may give the wvich a watch as well.
> 
> Well, if I really wanted to watch BS it'd take me a day.


ha, well i was scared and called my mom.


so, this may or may not matter, but I'm an audio/videophile so if I'm going to watch something, It'll be on my big screen HD LCD, with my jacked up amplifier connected to my badass Bose speakers, or one of like 4 Sennheiser, high quality circumaural headphones.

And the point in The Babadook I realized, "this is freaking me out man" was the scene below. they do a REALLY good job with the special effects, and audio FX(which is HUGE for me, music or sounds). 

But yeah, i mean it was kind of a movie about a mom getting over terrible grief, and the monster kind of represented that (or so I read). But DAMN, she did a great acting job. She's so sweet 98% of the time, but when she gets like, possessed a few times, scary fucking bitch.

i also like psycho thrillers, and when the monster is kind of in a dark corner, my imagination can take over. gotta be done right of course.


michael king, ok.


turn your volume up, haha


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Saw Hail Caesar! the other day. I'm beginning to think I like the Cohen brother style: to the point where I'm going to like 99% of what they make.


----------



## VinnieBob

i loved this movie, the producer made this as a political movie
the message is dead on although i don't agree with the method billy [main character] uses
@RobynC 
watch this


edit- billy is definitely XNTJ, he thought of every variable possible


----------



## VinnieBob

updated version of no exit
i added this one to my favorites list


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Shaun of the Dead (2004)

Not bad, funnier than I was expecting.


----------



## VinnieBob

it's a fun movie


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Fright Night (1985)


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Tomboy (2011)


----------



## Jennywocky

*Brooklyn (2015).* Great movie based on a great book, although it did not translate quite well enough to convey a real choice to be made for the protagonist. (The choice comes off more as a relationship with emotional investment versus a safe and comfortable existence.) But great acting, underwritten script that avoids melodrama, etc. And nice coming full-circle.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Jurassic World


only like 15 minutes in but it's pretty entertaining so far. obviously, nothing will ever match the original, but this seems a lot better than any of the other sequels.

ha, and i love the disney land feel of the park, with like shamoo, no wait, some goddamn ultra lizard shamoo eats a dangled shark for the amusement of the crowd. pretty funny.


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Faery

World of Warcraft: Looking for Group (2014).


----------



## nblu

Primal Fear, again. I personally find it brilliant, and very entertaining.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*The Huntsman: Winter's War.*

Surprisingly _much_ better than the first. It was actually a decent movie; even if predictable. It beat my expectations.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

The Experiment (2010). 

Could be a great movie, but is a bit shallow. I bet that the german version is better..


----------



## Tek17

Last movie I watched was Kubo and The Two Strings (2016).

I really liked the art style and there were some good lessons in it. The story was predictable up until the end. The ending was surprising, but I liked it a lot more than what I expected it to be.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere

Just saw A Bronx Tale (1993). Loved it. Classic coming of age mob film. The scenes discussing Machiavelli were absolute gold.


----------



## Lakigigar

I rewatched *The Guest*. It is one of my favourites. The story is maybe not extra-ordinary, although still decent, good and enjoyable. But the strongest thing is the atmosphere and how the movie actually looks. The audiovisuals are very beautiful. The acting performances and how they are dressed is fantastic and styllish. Really good alternative modern music that fits well with this movie, and Dan Stevens plays his role very well. You can see clearly that he likes what he's doing. And Maika Monroe is very attractive. She has a lot of sex appeal. She is currently maybe my most favourite actress. Her voice, the way she is dressed (a bit retro and weird) and her hair snit is very appealing to me. What an amazing movie.

9+





















SymphonyInBlue said:


> The Experiment (2010).
> 
> Could be a great movie, but is a bit shallow. I bet that the german version is better..


Yes, it certainly is. Always try to watch the original movie!


----------



## Jennywocky

I watched *Allegiant *basically just to finish off and be done with that series since I'd watched the first two. the sad thing is that the movie tanked enough in the box office that it's likely the finale will air as a TV movie instead -- and yet I was surprised to see that this movie had probably the most straightforward and least-contrived plot aside from a few silly/convenient gaffes in the plot.


* *




For example, how the memory-wiping gas has to be applied through a mask in high concentration to work properly, and yet somehow releasing it into the open air of an entire city is somehow supposed to wreak havoc on the entire population even while even indoors the gas doesn't seem to be affecting (or diffusing thickly enough to affect) folks? And... just grab a gas mask or breathe through cloth and head for higher ground until it dissipates? problem solved. Doh.




It also brought together the notion all forms of labeling can be bad -- since the outsiders who considered themselves about the unknowing factionalists themselves were categorizing for their _own _convenience in other ways.

It's not really enough to save the series, which always seemed thinly and incoherently plotted, derivative, and a bit silly... but it's a shame the other movies weren't done in such a way so that the overall effect would been better playing off this one.

Shailene Woodley of course is always good and has decent chemistry with Theo James but just don't have a lot to work with. You wouldn't be able to tell that Miles Teller is a formidable actor (e.g., Whiplash, The Spectacular Now, etc.) with the role they saddled him with here. Kind of surprising to see Bill Skarsgard [Pennywise in the upcoming "IT" reinvention] show up here, although I guess aside from Hemlock Grove (Netflix series) he hadn't acquired a "teen fiction adaptation" notch on his belt yet. Even Naomi Watts tries her best here but can't elevate anything beyond her role.

it definitely seemed like they got some decent budgeting this time; some of the special effects (and the futuristic cities) are pretty enough. I think, though, that when this released in March, there was no real buzz and no one cared anymore due to all the teen fiction adaptations littering the theaters over the years, and this one had nothing really to help it stand out.


----------



## Acrylic

Jennywocky said:


> I watched *Allegiant *basically just to finish off and be done with that series since I'd watched the first two.


I love how there's a kind of person who will watch a bad movie, the sequel will come out, and they're like "yeeeaaaa, I got a wall whose paint I need to watch dry that night, good luck on selling tickets though"

And then there's a kind of person who will watch a bad movie, the sequel will come out, and they'll be like "may as well see what happens next even though I know it'll be bad", it turns out worse than the first one, then the third one comes out, and the person is like "well shit, I already spent time on the first two, I kind of have to see this thing through to the end now"

I love how the rationalizations can be made from both perspectives lol. The "yea you're just a soulless corporation trying to steal my money, no thanks" to the "well shit, seeing as to how I already spent time on the first one, may as well at least see how it ends"

Given how you went about this movie, what it says about you is that you're very loyal. Awwwww :blushed:


----------



## Acrylic

Jennywocky said:


> I watched *Allegiant *basically just to finish off and be done with that series since I'd watched the first two.


(continuing from the first post) Quentin Tarantino takes it a step further than that though.

He had a list of the 21 best movies ever made from the time he started making movies to now, so the last 25 years or so. On the original list, The Matrix was number 2. The second best movie made, and among the top 3 movies ever made in general. 

But on the final list, The Matrix was number 14 lol. Why... because according to Tarantino "the sequels were so horrible, that it completely ruined the world for me. it affected the first movie and dropped it down to 14"

That's how stringent his standards are lol. If the sequels are really bad, since they're in the same world, they affect the world to the point where the FIRST movie is affected and 'ruined' in a way lol. Now that's fucking samurai like standards. Samurais have a thing where, if they dishonor their king even ACCIDENTALLY, they'll commit suicide by way of something called seppuku. 

They will literally kill themselves if they so much as ACCIDENTALLY bring dishonor to the king or their group lol. Every laudable thing they did beforehand... no longer relevant, no longer matters, can't be factored in.


----------



## Veggie

Drinking Buddies with Olivia Wilde and Jake Johnson.

There wasn't really a resolution which I liked and didn't like. It wasn't predictable at least. Saw another movie earlier today that kinda was.

I liked the overall mood it set too.


----------



## Jennywocky

Despotic Ocelot said:


> Given how you went about this movie, what it says about you is that you're very loyal. Awwwww :blushed:


Not really loyal. I gave harsh reviews to the first two movies as well. So maybe I'm a relentless critic. 

But I like to have a sense of completion (because I'd always wonder how it turned out), and I'm fair, so I wanted to give it a chance just in case.

I made it through all four Hunger Games movies (I liked the second one, the third one was great from a characterization perspective/drama but not a complete work in itself, and the last movie had some great sequences until they fubar'ed the last scene). Aside from Harry Potter (which had some decent entries -- 3, 6, 7, 8), it's probably one of the best.

Maze Runner had a strong opening, but the second movie was a disappointment.

--

The first Matrix movie was great, although after a lot of repeated viewings, the "high-concept" level of it can become a little fluffy.

The second movie was a different kind of movie, which I still actually liked -- and I loved the plot twist, it's one of the better ones.

The third movie dropped the ball despite its potential. Not sure what the Wachowski's were smoking, because it wasn't just the writing -- the editing and pacing was trite, conventional, and comic-bookish... too many lines were just too "pat" in the writing.

Which was really sad, because the whole concept of the hero entering the world of the dead (essentially being stripped of all of his power and purpose, but this actually being a necessity of the hero's journey) is a GREAT one. There are some moments that move me in there, but they're all screwed up by too much cutting between plotlines and the flimsy dialogue. I'm seen some papers on how the story makes sense if you understand the hindu and buddhist philosophy behind it, but a plot and a movie aren't built on a philosophy book, you need to have dramatic impetus.

At least Don Davis nailed the scores.


----------



## ondes Martenot

Se7en. I liked it but was a bit too tired to get the most out of it.


----------



## cyril

Angry birds.


----------



## pertracto

_Barry Munday_
When I chose to watch it I just wanted a pretty light/dumb/hilarious movie...and I couldn't be further from the truth. For some reason, the story of that guy who lost his balls left me feeling depressed event tho you can see it was meant to have a positive note.


----------



## Shade

*Zootopia*

This movie was so funny, how have I not watched this before!
"I mean, I am just a dumb bunny... but we are good at multiplying." :laughing:


----------



## Sygma

Hell or High Water

Very good movie, top notch acting and actual depiction of Texas's state both material & immaterial


----------



## Lunar Lamp

Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde (1920)

House (1977)


----------



## shadowarcher

Okay, Here goes my first Post.
The last movie I saw was Motorcycle Diaries. A Spanish movie, but I saw it with subtitles. It focuses on two adults and their love for the travel, the situations they encounter during their travels and their search for meaning in life. A must watch for a Wanderlust. 
Ratings : 9/10. That rating may be biased because I love Travelling.


----------



## Purple Skies

The Truman Show 

I've watched it before, one of my favourites. This was the first time I saw that Jim Carrey as a great actor, not only limited in comedy. Has a lot of funny moments but the story is quite complex and touches upon some deep subjects that are still relevant today.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Warcraft.*

Put off watching this for so long because the trailers looked terrible... but it was pretty good.

I grew up with Reign of Chaos, and the amount of fan service/detail that went into production - which I caught: was nostalgic and although overt, was not overly cheesy/tacky. The movie itself is easy to get lost in, with nothing that really took me out of the world. i.e. _terrible_ plot holes. There were also a number of moments that I literally got teary eyed. Quality of the sfx were what one would expect from a Blizzard title, but some of the makeup could have been better. Looking at you Medivh.

I'm really hoping for sequels which stay similarly close to source/cannon as with this one; assuming they're as well put together too.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Lunar Lamp

Back to School (1986) 

Young Frankenstein (1974)

The Chalk Garden (1964)

I'm trying to catch up on some film history, haha... :saturn:


----------



## Cephalonimbus

*Lost Highway* (1997)











My first thoughts:

* *




It's an appropriate title, because I was completely lost as to what the fuck was going on. This film is possibly even more impenetrable and cryptic than Mulholland Drive... but the confusion didn't stop me from enjoying what was presented and I was glued to the screen the whole way through. I might add that I felt the same the first time I watched Mulholland Dr., yet it became one of my favourite films of all time and it seems to get better every time I watch it, so I really hope this is as much of a grower. At this point I really don't know how much I'll end up liking this film, but for now I can at least say that it's very intriguing and suspenseful (and that Patricia Arquette looks absolutely stunning in this movie, but that's another story entirely. Rillidough, she's sexy as fuck).

I'm usually not that great at deciphering complex metaphors, and I'm sure I'll need to revisit the film several times before getting a better grasp on what's being communicated, but there is one thing I did notice immediately and that's how Lynch masterfully sets a mood of unease and potentially violent tension... In the first few minutes of the film we see Fred and Renee together, having an interaction where I wasn't sure if he was going to kiss her or beat her... and this ambiguous dynamic between them continues until the big incident. It's enforced through everything: the distant body language displayed by Renee in particular, the cold lighting, the stark minimalism of their interior decoration... it felt as if something sinister was going on between them. But of course, as soon as I became conscious of this, Lynch tricked me into thinking the sense of danger was coming from somewhere else by introducing an external threat, only to throw it back in my face later by making me question whether or not that really happened in the first place.

I had heard people say Lost Highway is similar to Mulholland Dr. in that it deals with "dreams". That's all I knew going into the film, but yeah I can see similarities. Fred's transformation into Pete seems almost as a mirror image of Diane's transformation into Betty as a result of her incapability of dealing with her failure as an actress, with the only real difference being the chronology in which their stories are told and the exact circumstances they're in. In both cases, the characters seem to create fictional, idealized versions of themselves as a coping mechanism because reality is too painful for them to confront. In doing so (despite their situations being quite different) both seem to be motivated to a large degree by insecurity, jealousy and eventually guilt.

IDK... these are just my first impressions and I have no idea what to make of things like that creepy uncle Fester looking dude, why Fred chose to create this particular fictional version of his wife (with all the hints of her prostitution/porn background) and perhaps most confusing of all: how he could afford such a nice house while working as a jazz musician XD




TL;DR - I don't get it, but I like it.


----------



## Ruby Danderfluff

shadowarcher said:


> Okay, Here goes my first Post.
> The last movie I saw was Motorcycle Diaries. A Spanish movie, but I saw it with subtitles. It focuses on two adults and their love for the travel, the situations they encounter during their travels and their search for meaning in life. A must watch for a Wanderlust.
> Ratings : 9/10. That rating may be biased because I love Travelling.


If you like movies about traveling than maybe you can like movie Into The Wild...it is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Gabrilost

Lost in translation, was so good.


----------



## Ruby Danderfluff

Amelie (2001) and The Shawshank Redemption (1994)...hearts for both movies...just love them.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Independence Day: Resurgence.*

For some reason I went into this thinking it was directed by Michael Bay and was expecting Transformers level of trash: it wasn't _that_ bad.


----------



## shadowarcher

Ruby Danderfluff said:


> If you like movies about traveling than maybe you can like movie Into The Wild...it is one of my favorite movies.


Thanks for the recommendation Ruby. I have already watched the movie maybe like 20 times, so it goes without saying that I love the movie. I consider it to be the best movie I have seen so far. Also, I have seen a bunch of other movies related to travel, so if anybody needs recommendations my doors are always open.


----------



## Ruby Danderfluff

shadowarcher said:


> Thanks for the recommendation Ruby. I have already watched the movie maybe like 20 times, so it goes without saying that I love the movie. I consider it to be the best movie I have seen so far. Also, I have seen a bunch of other movies related to travel, so if anybody needs recommendations my doors are always open.


Hahah in the past I was the same around the movies I like but than I started to have "fear" that I will miss other movies if I am watching always the same one which I adore. :') 

But in my mind came how much I was emotionally destroyed after watching it and I am wondering if it is having same effect each time you watch it? 

And do you like cartoons? Because I was watching one after Into The Wild. It is called Plague Dogs...I choose very "happy" things to watch in one evening. :')


Anyway, yes...tell me some of movies which you like the most!  They can be about travel, they can be about anything.  (just let me know if something is horror)


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## shadowarcher

@Ruby Danderfluff 
I understand your "fear". 
Well the effect is that I want to run out of my house and go deep into the woods away from the society *cough* sick society, for as long as I can, but as you can see I end up having zero courage to do something like that at least at this moment in my life.
Cartoons? Animated movies? Yeah I like some of them like Inside Out, Wreck it Ralph, Kung fu Panda etc.
Other movies related to travel: Wild, Tracks, The secret life of Walter Mitty (I don’t know if I spelt that right), The Way. 
General movies: there are so many, but I don’t think I can point out a few. If I make a list I’ll be sure to pass on. 
Horror is something I avoid, not because I am scared, just because I find it extremely faked.
Have a nice day.


----------



## metal

don't think twice


----------



## Penny

Cute movie.


----------



## Nekomata

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them.


----------



## Miss Nightingale

Doctor Strange. Some realistic inconsistencies here and there, but fine.


----------



## Sily

Sherman's March on TCM last night. Great movie. Liked it.


----------



## VinnieBob

fucking awesome
plus it' be gotten WILLIAM SHATNER


----------



## atamagasuita

Orange (Future) Japanese movie 

When they all hugged each other in the end, I'm kinda expecting that another truck would appear and crushed them all. Happily ever after. 

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sily

Koyaanisqatsi










Good.


----------



## lolalalah

Secret in their eyes


----------



## Purple Skies

Fantastic Beasts and Where To Find Them 

I really enjoyed it, having growing up with HP, it made me excited to know there are 4 more movies set to come out. Credence was so adorable.


----------



## Watchtower

Arrival.

It may not be a movie that caters to everybody, but it has its charms, and I enjoyed every minute of it. It felt just right.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Bijoux

I was pushed to go watch Moana recently and ended up falling asleep half way through. Goes to show how much I enjoyed it. I hate most Disney Pixar films. :bored:


----------



## DOGSOUP

The 2011 version of Fright Night. Pure camp. Lovely. I need time to recover :blushed:


----------



## Hypaspist

Frances Ha

Very slow compared to Hollywood and very confusing, but it is a very refreshing return to "pure" cinema. The focus is on the performance, dialogue, and actors instead of fancy editing, camera movement distractions, and special effects. Made me believe cinema can be beautiful again. It also showed what Greta Gerwig _can _do with good writing/material (film's cowriter).


----------



## Veggie

Nocturnal Animals.


----------



## zordog

I've seen 2 Mike Cahill movies:_I origins_ and _Another Earth_. I've really enjoyed both of them, and definitely recommend.


----------



## Vis Vitalis

Big Hero 6.


----------



## Headdesk

_Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them_, with my dad and brother. I'm pleasantly surprised that at least this recent piece of the Potter universe is actually very fun.

My dad didn't like Newt because he'd never look at the person he was talking to. I thought he was cute.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Party Girl with Parker Posey


----------



## Watchtower

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. I really enjoyed it. I've never read the Potter books. I've seen the movies but never really got into them as others seemed to get. I'm starting to get more interested in them now, and might give them another shot after watching this movie.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Anyone seen American Mary?





















I been watching a lot of horror/thrillers lately, all pretty good, but this one is exceptional.

I'm only thirty minutes in and I just wanna say, OH MY FUCKING GOD.....NO!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



So it's pretty good and also an abomination.


----------



## johnnyyukon

spidershane said:


> Yeah I don't think I can watch that. If it gets really fucked up I bail.


Yeah, it's probably the equivalent to crack cocaine of movies.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Jason Bourne


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Afterburner

Arrival.

Mixed feelings about it. I loved the atmosphere... but that's about there the love ends. Pacing felt uneven because there may have been too many themes packed into it and not enough clear direction for it. Felt incomplete, left feeling like it never really climaxed.

I won't mention details that spoil, but on a technical level, the ideas in linguistics it poses that drive the plot are not really accepted anymore. And the philosophical themes it carries are handled pretty lazily imo. But idk, I need to read the story and watch the movie more.

The nature and role of the aliens is a refreshing turn from common themes, though I won't say any more on that since that would also spoil.

If you're into sci-fi and aliens, I'd recommend. And if you like movies that draw on post-9/11 anxieties like Cloverfield and War of the Worlds, Arrival's buildup is pretty good with that too.


----------



## DonDuhDon

PET(2016)

4.5/5

The main actress was hot. The movie was pretty dark and twisted. It had that "we kill others so we don't kill the ones we love" theme. As well as a "you can't force love no matter what" theme. I don't want to spoil anything so I'll just say that it's not a typical captivated-captor horror movie. WATCH IT!


----------



## Introvertia

_I spit on your grave_, remake. It was delightful!


----------



## shazam

johnnyyukon said:


> Anyone seen American Mary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I been watching a lot of horror/thrillers lately, all pretty good, but this one is exceptional.
> 
> I'm only thirty minutes in and I just wanna say, OH MY FUCKING GOD.....NO!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> So it's pretty good and also an abomination.


:laughing:


----------



## lolalalah

Assassins' Creed


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

"The Tournament" (2009)

Not a big fan of action movies, but I enjoyed this one.


----------



## pinwheel

Kimi no Na wa.

It's a great movie in my opinion, but this was my third time watching it so I'm probably not gonna watch it in a while.


----------



## Veggie

I saw 22 Jump Street for the first time a few days ago and they keep replaying it on FX so I think I've seen it like about four times now.

I'm into the love triangle between Jonah Hill, Channing Tatum and Zook


----------



## bignbashful

star wars rogue one.

Interesting film...


----------



## Introvertia

The Cabin in the Woods. It was funnier than I remembered.

PS. pls Fornicus msg me asap.


----------



## wickedly

"Upstream Color" (2013) 

One of the most Emotionally satisfying, thought provoking films I have seen in 2016.


----------



## Wolf

"Why him?" - 2016

It was a tad strange, but I did laugh a bit at the abundance of crude humor.


----------



## Old Man Aragorn

Rogue One 

My thoughts:


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Scooby doo


----------



## Mick Travis

This thread has inspired me to watch more than one movie a year. I just tried to watch Captain America: Civil War. I couldn't make it all the way through.

I wish I could find an action movie as good as The Matrix.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Today marks the 25th anniversary of the theatrical release of Juice.





































Pac's acting was so fucking good in Juice. He delivered a chillingly good portrayal of psychotic killer Bishop. But beyond his outstanding performance, the movie is really good too. A perfect portrayal of the gritty New York City in winter. I know @FearAndTrembling will be all over it!

I have never watched another movie starring Pac. He's in Gang Related as a cop, I got to peep that on the strength of him acting in Juice. The soundtrack for that one is fire, too. Juice has an excellent soundtrack too - Eric B. & Rakim, Big Daddy Kane, Too $hort, Naughty by Nature, et al.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya

Icy NiTe said:


>


I seen that last week, it was trash

If you didn't play the games you stood no chance of catching on what had happened, and if you loved the franchise as I had done in my teens, it was filled with gaping plot holes and inconsistencies. Just a really poor movie all round.


----------



## Lycrester

*Teenage Cocktail *(Netflix)

It deserves the 3/5 stars in got because it was the epitome of "Meh,okay" movies. It focuses alot on teenager tropes which is fine whatever. But the movie focused more on the girls bi-curious relationship than any of the dangers involving webcams and craigslist meetups. They just kind of threw it in. Like all the writers cared about was girls making out. The movie didn't completely suck it was just okay at best.

The music was bad though. Like bottom of the barrel Soundcloud bad.


----------



## Introvertia

x+y

_"It’s alright being weird as long as you’re gifted. But if you aren’t gifted that just leaves weird."_


----------



## FearAndTrembling

Taj Badalandabad said:


> Today marks the 25th anniversary of the theatrical release of Juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pac's acting was so fucking good in Juice. He delivered a chillingly good portrayal of psychotic killer Bishop. But beyond his outstanding performance, the movie is really good too. A perfect portrayal of the gritty New York City in winter. I know @*FearAndTrembling* will be all over it!
> 
> I have never watched another movie starring Pac. He's in Gang Related as a cop, I got to peep that on the strength of him acting in Juice. The soundtrack for that one is fire, too. Juice has an excellent soundtrack too - Eric B. & Rakim, Big Daddy Kane, Too $hort, Naughty by Nature, et al.



Awesome movie. 2pac played a great bad guy. "You got the juice now." I never really thought about how far 2pac could go with acting. He got into shit. If you would have told people 20 years ago that Jaime Foxx would have an Oscar they would tell you to fuck off. 2pac could have been like him or bigger. 

I like this song from it:






Who wants the wrath, it must be the hood
Who's up to no good, and wishes a man would
Come up and give him a reason to blast on
I wouldn't put it past him!

He's got juice, how long will it last him?
He's gettin back, at, all the punks that harassed him
Ask him (HEY!) what's ya main hobby?
He'll say there ain't, nothin like the motherfuckin robbery

So don't crowd me, cause yo I run shit
You know, homey that old top gun shit
I got a slug comin straight out the barrel
For your ass, if you want to ask a dumb question

'Cause I'm quick on the draw, click-click, punks drop
Now your lifes ain't worth shit!

Sen Dog, never again will I bend
No letters of death, no threats, will I send

Shoot 'em up, just shoot 'em up y'all, yeah
Shoot 'em up, just shoot 'em up (SHOOT 'EM UP!)
Shoot 'em up, just shoot 'em up y'all, yeah
Shoot 'em up, just shoot 'em up (SHOOT 'EM UP!)


----------



## Purple Skies

Arrival. 

What a let down... Especially when you find out why the aliens are there in the first place.


----------



## tinyheart

_Snowden,_ 2016.


----------



## Miss Bingley

Suicide Squad. Thought it would be better the second time around. 

It wasn't.


----------



## Purple Skies

Moonlight

It was alright, I think it's a little hyped. But damn, the actor who played the adult version of the main character (Chiron)... he was so fine, and only had about 20 mins screen time, I know that's shallow but whatever... his acting was good though, in fact everyone's was. I think the actor who played teenager Chiron was the best. Best not watch it if you don't like heavy films. 


* *




I don't think the main character is gay at all, I think pansexual fits him more, the only reason he was into his friend is cause he was emotionally attached to him from a young age. Also he has a low sexual drive, he had sexual thoughts mostly during his dreams and said he didn't hook up with anyone, male or female since his first time. It just irritates me sometimes how people jump to conclusions with a characters sexuality, especially if it's suggested they could be gay. The same thing happened with Yara from Game of Thrones, that girl isn't a lesbian, she's a freak, people get way too excited over these things.


----------



## Falsify Honestly

_The Lobster_
Meh. I liked several ideas in the movie, and there were a couple genuine laughs, but it fell flat for me overall. 6/10
_The Witch_
Rabbits, crows, goats! Creepy fucked up imagery! 8/10


----------



## johnnyyukon

Black Death

Middle Ages, outbreak of the bubonic plague, necromancers, BRUTAL medieval violence, religious hysteria, medieval weapons, excellent characters, action/ horror, in short, BADASS.

only halfway through, but this movie is told without the supernatural, more like a period piece. FROM HELL!

So, STOP WHAT YOU'RE DOING AND WATCH IT NOW


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

The amazing spider-man


----------



## Visionce

John Wick

For the second time


----------



## Chompy

Lion

It was great, but I would have made some changes. 7.5/10 for me.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*You're Next.*

Gave this a shot after watching *The Guest*(which I thought was great). This had a number of _jump scare_ parts; especially near the beginning before things start to deviate and unravel. All in all though: FUN!


----------



## crazitaco

Does this count as having watched a movie?


----------



## tinyheart

_Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey_

Because old wise doggo that reminds me of my first dog. And immature younger pupperino that reminds me of my younger doggos. And a sassy cat cat named SASSY. Why the hell not.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Mr. Brooks


----------



## Falsify Honestly

Got to watch _Silence_ in theaters for the second time. It got better, if it's possible. There are many subtleties and themes I picked up on with a second viewing.


----------



## Mick Travis

Better Off Dead


----------



## Purple Skies

Split 

I loved it. I'd say it's James Mcavoy's best performance.


----------



## Lollapalooza

_*Me and Earl and the dying girl*_ 

It was great! I wasn't expecting too much, but it was fun and different. I really like this kind of movies that are about friendship and there's no a love story or excess drama like in every other movie. This reminded me of _Stand by me_ and somehow of _the Hedgehog_, too. I love those. Beautiful movie.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Triangle.*

Goodness. Watched this alone in a dark open room and let me tell you... shit was spooky. The quality was a lot better than the poster/cover suggested. Really good from start to finish.

*Eye in the Sky.*

Completely different from what I was expecting; but really quite good in what it attempts to do/show. Though I really question if it's at all accurate; besides for - maybe - the actual pilot(s) in terms of aftermath. I _think_ I know which choice I would've made.


----------



## mushr00m

*The Manchurian Candidate.*

Think this will need another sitting. I did enjoy this film.


----------



## Nagato

Ruroni Kenshin. The action was good, though I'd merely say everything else was good enough to make it something to fill a few hours,


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

The book thief


----------



## Epic Love

My boyfriend hates Twilight so he made me watch Beilight. He said I had to watch it at least once. Funny thing is even though it was not serious...I liked the actors more.


----------



## ShadowsRunner

Tommorowland,


I thought it was alright, it had some pretty good and notable moments but...meh. Largely it was disappointing and felt a little inspiring, which fled the disappointment with me because I felt as though it had quite an interesting concept but it wasn't pulled off very well.











I also watched this again recently as it was one of my favorite shows as a youngin', and re watching it, it doesn't altogether make that much sense, but there's something seriously otherworldly about it.


----------



## Nagato

I rewatched Iron Sky yesterday. It's a fun satire, even though it can be very on the nose at times. Anyway, it has literal space nazis as the villains, so I was happy.


----------



## Sily

I Saw The Light. 

(It was okay)


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Dirty Harry


----------



## cake

Yes Man


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Harry Potter and the philosopher's stone


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Angela's Ashes (1999)


----------



## Lollapalooza

*Jackie*

It was really, really good! 
The atmosphere was quite intense but delicate and there wasn't anything that didn't fit in. 
I'm guessing that it's going to win Oscars for best actress and for costume design. The music was great and very dramatic, as well, so possibly for that, too. At least I'd hope so. 

Perhaps I have to go and see _La la land_ so I can compare those two..


----------



## cake

In Bruges, i loves it, a bunch of hitmen, with very strange morals


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

The enforcer


----------



## atamagasuita

Hmmm..it's let me i forgot the titke hahaha


----------



## atamagasuita

Know the right one in?????njanai?!!!' 

Kyou ha hontouni ureshikatta.. XD atarashi hito aemashita
XD


----------



## shazam

atamagasuita said:


> Know the right one in?????njanai?!!!'
> 
> Kyou ha hontouni ureshikatta.. XD atarashi hito aemashita
> XD


Let the right one in?

Constantine. His smokers cough is quite fake but he captured the feeling. Watching the whole thing now.


----------



## Sherwood Forest

He's a Superhero! said:


> The Nightingale.
> 
> Ye Ying - Le promeneur d'oiseau (2013) - IMDb


Just finished reading a book titled The Nightingale. It's a historical fiction novel set in France during WWII. Some scenes are pretty intense, and a few parts are a bit dramatic, but I'm glad I read through to the end.


----------



## Sherwood Forest

Lollapalooza said:


> *La La Land*
> 
> I love love loved it! It was fantastic and realistic at the same time, but the music was the best part of it! It really fulfilled my expectations, and more! Though it was _close_ to get quite cheesy, but in the end it wasn't.
> I cried a little in the end (and I rarely cry), the music was so beautiful, and the whole setting..


The ending got to me, too, but in a bittersweet way because the things they accomplished helped ease the initial sadness. My favorite song is


----------



## autsdraws

Seven.
Freaky as hell but I loved it!!


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Psycho (1960)

*rewatched* 

Love this movie.


----------



## Flying Triangle

John Wick 2 - Excellent grappling and gun play.


----------



## VinnieBob

i give it 2 nuts up
good manly movie


----------



## shazam

Flying Triangle said:


> John Wick 2 - Excellent grappling and gun play.


This ticles my testicles, Keanu is the man.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Kingsman: The Secret Service



and the best scene (3,000,000 viewers can't be wrong! Although this clip gets right to it).


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Office Space (1999)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Black Sea*

A submarine type movie. Despite any flaws - if any - it might have had with plot/science: it was really well done. Constant suspense mixed with great acting by the entire cast.

*Love & Mercy.*

It's a story about Brian Wilson of the Beach Boys: a brief look into their past and some of the strife they were forced to deal with later on in adult life. The music is great/nostalgic - one scene especially; where they show a production session, and the track's arrangement - overlaid - is so gud. Tried to look for it on youtube but the quality doesn't seem to be as clean(spacious) or detailed like in the movie's soundtrack.


----------



## VinnieBob

MEH, it was so so


----------



## Lollapalooza

_Love & Friendship_ (based on _Lady Susan_)

Didn't like this one, it was boring. 
Lots of (uninteresting) dialogue yet very little actually happened. Much ado about nothing. 
I was expecting more theatrical and funny presentation.


----------



## Introvertia

The Cave. It's obviously no masterpiece, but it could have been worse. 
I was positively surprised because I had such low expectations for it. 

The creatures weren't scary but I felt uneasy whenever the explorers entered in claustrophobic spaces.
I want to feel it again. I think I'm going to proceed with this theme and watch The Descent later tonight.

It seems similar except with a demon thrown in the mix.


----------



## shazam

Introvertia said:


> The Cave. It's obviously no masterpiece, but it could have been worse.
> I was positively surprised because I had such low expectations for it.
> 
> The creatures weren't scary but I felt uneasy whenever the explorers entered in claustrophobic spaces.
> I want to feel it again. I think I'm going to proceed with this theme and watch The Descent later tonight.
> 
> It seems similar except with a demon thrown in the mix.


I was just going to say you should watch the descent... hehe. Might do the same.


----------



## VinnieBob

this is a superb movie
2 big manly nuts up


----------



## kdelrey

9.4/10 Beautiful. Deep. Moving.


----------



## hopefuldreamer

The Book Thief. It's such beautiful movie,even though it makes me sad,I keep watching it over and over. 
:sad:


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them (2nd time watching it)


----------



## heymoon

Grave of the Fireflies (Ghibli version). It rips my heart out every time.


----------



## Mange

Beavis and Butthead do America


----------



## lolalalah

Logan - so much better than expected.


----------



## SolonsWarning

Kong: Skull Island.

It was pretty derivative, but the cinematography and special effects were of the highest quality so I enjoyed it. Would love to see more monster movies if they can keep up this level of quality. If they can actually make the human characters interesting that would be a big bonus though.


----------



## VinnieBob

a classic


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas

lolalalah said:


> Logan - so much better than expected.


Same here. Feels more like a late 70's antihero film than a superhero flick. Love that Professor X swears and is much more relatable as a character, too.


----------



## warxzawa

rushmore (1998). it was pretty good, i like wes anderson a lot. it was refreshing seeing an entp protagonist. it reminded me of Charlie Bartlett (2007), but considering rushmore is older im guessing it's the other way around. it was funny but in a cringey way, and in many occasions i felt bad for max. i wouldn't recommend if it is your first Anderson movie but i you have already watched some i would.


----------



## Wisteria

Doctor Strange

The wifi password scene cracked me up


----------



## Hypaspist

Monty Python and the Holy Grail

The legend doesn't need any commentary.


----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas

warxzawa said:


> rushmore (1998). it was pretty good, i like wes anderson a lot. it was refreshing seeing an entp protagonist. it reminded me of Charlie Bartlett (2007), but considering rushmore is older im guessing it's the other way around. it was funny but in a cringey way, and in many occasions i felt bad for max. i wouldn't recommend if it is your first Anderson movie but i you have already watched some i would.


I would say that it would be a better diving in to Anderson's work with Rushmore than Bottle Rocket, but that's me.


----------



## warxzawa

Ald52OnMyTonguePleas said:


> I would say that it would be a better diving in to Anderson's work with Rushmore than Bottle Rocket, but that's me.


i agree on that, Bottle Rocket was his first film and i don't think he as a director had that touch and recognizable style yet, but still Rushmore is not a good starter for Wes Anderson. i would recommend Moonrise Kingdom, it's everything he is, has amazing critics and it's not so "big" like Grand Budapest Hotel. the first one i saw was The Royal Tenenbaums and i kept watching his movies though


----------



## Purple Skies

Get Out (2017)

One of the best horror movies I've ever seen. Would watch it again.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas

Vinniebob said:


>


This film plus weed equals me pissing and shitting my pants, and maybe broken ribs, from nonstop laughter.


----------



## Safira

*Kaguya!!!!*

The Tale of the Princess Kaguya

And I must say: BEST MOVIE EVER 
I give it a 5 out of 5 with bonus points for being unique, and for making a sad movie great!!!!! When I watch it, I feel a mix of love, sadness, hatred, and happiness. Every emotion is felt and I love it! I also love it because, it's different in the fact that she says she doesn't want to get married, and she actually doesn't get married (ahem Aladdin)

All of you have to watch it, well it depends on the kind of movies you like but every scene is hand drawn with care and then painted with water colors. Most animated movies don't do this which is part of what makes it so unique. It's my favorite Studio Ghibli movie so far. Now I'm looking for Grave of the Fireflies. I hear it's another sad, but good movie.


----------



## hopefuldreamer

Enchanted <3


----------



## VinnieBob

it sucked:frustrating:


----------



## Waveshine

Sword Art Online The Movie: Ordinal Scale

It was okay. Better than I expected since I didn't really like the anime series itself. My friends and I watched it at the movie theaters just to see how cringy it is.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Halfway through Suicide Squad.

Almost didn't watch it cuz I read so many bad reviews.

Is it a GREAT movie? Naw. But as far as action/comic flicks go, it's VERY entertaining. 

Not really sure what all the haters were expecting.

I was expecting real bad, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Vinniebob said:


> it sucked:frustrating:


Lol, it was ok.


----------



## Antiloop

Vinniebob said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it sucked:frustrating:


I liked it, particularly its soundtrack. But I wonder, what made you watch an eighteen year old movie that wasn't very-well remembered?


----------



## VinnieBob

Antiloop said:


> I liked it, particularly its soundtrack. But I wonder, what made you watch an eighteen year old movie that wasn't very-well remembered?


are you kidding:shocked:
i am INTJ, i live for old movies
i absolutely detest modern cinema
hollywood has not produced a decent movie in years
there are 2 theaters in my area that show classic movies in their original 35 mm restored versions that i go to several times a year
plus i have a thing for B movies and pre 90's horror
i felt that the script was lacking true dialog and the director was aiming for profit and not artistic value

movies that i watched at the 2 theaters mentioned 
on the beach
a clock work orange
the shining 
evil dead 1-3
the manchurian candidate - original version
plan 9 from outer space
war of the words -original 
just to name a few


----------



## shazam

Watching Aliens.

Covenant hype.


----------



## johnnyyukon

fartface said:


> Watching Aliens.
> 
> Covenant hype.


Aliens is one of the greatest movies of all time.

Of course, Hudson makes like half the movie.

"We got tactical smart missiles… sharp sticks!"







"I am the ultimate badass, state of the badass art!"


----------



## shazam

johnnyyukon said:


> Aliens is one of the greatest movies of all time.
> 
> Of course, Hudson makes like half the movie.
> 
> "We got tactical smart missiles… sharp sticks!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I am the ultimate badass, state of the badass art!"


It's class. I love the relationship of Vasquez and that white guy.


----------



## cake

watched logan with a few of my friends yesterday, was pretty good, not the worlds greatest movie or anything, but pretty good


----------



## UndergroundMan

I watched the new Beauty and the Beast on Thursday. It was pretty good but nothing amazing. I feel like it would be average if not for the nostalgia factor.


----------



## johnnyyukon

fartface said:


> It's class. I love the relationship of Vasquez and that white guy.




Haha, yeah they just talk shit to each other whenever they have to work together, it's great.


----------



## shazam

johnnyyukon said:


> Haha, yeah they just talk shit to each other whenever they have to work together, it's great.


She's badass man :wink:


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis

Dr Strange

Nice thematics.


----------



## Handsome Dyke

I finished _The Conjuring 2_ today. Meh. Not very scary. More touching than most horror movies, however.


----------



## lolalalah

bentHnau said:


> I finished _The Conjuring 2_ today. Meh. Not very scary. More touching than most horror movies, however.


Hahaha I didn't think it was that scary either but my friend did and I had to end up holding her through the whole movie. I liked the actors, though and I think I sang Elvis Presley for a week after I watched it.


----------



## lolalalah

The new _ Beauty and the Beast_ - well, it was funny when I was not cringing.


----------



## serenegeek

Just finished watching Lucy. Loved it! Made me think a lot about the human brain and imagining how it would be if we could use the full capacity of our brains, this will probably get me started on an obsessive research about the brain and brain functions...so thanks to this movie I have found something to occupy my thoughts for a while


----------



## Mick Travis

Moana

My daughter has good taste in movies.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## tinyheart

lolalalah said:


> The new _ Beauty and the Beast_ - well, it was funny when I was not cringing.


...my favorite Disney Princess movie...they managed to mess it up did they? The earth drinks my tears...:crying:
On a lighter note, _Anastasia_ has gone Broadway. Too bad I'll never see it.


----------



## lolalalah

mytinyheart said:


> ...my favorite Disney Princess movie...they managed to mess it up did they? The earth drinks my tears...:crying:
> On a lighter note, _Anastasia_ has gone Broadway. Too bad I'll never see it.


Nope. I actually thought they did a good job bringing that fairytale to life. I like Disney a lot and I think there's no Disney movie I haven't watched, but the oversweetness of most of their stories have me rolling my eyes sooo hard, every other scene... sorry. It was a good movie, an especially good musical (it got me dancing in my seat) and I loved the cast. 

Also, Anastasia's one of my favourite movies. I want to see the musical too, but, like you, I won't be able to see it (but let's cross fingers and hope we can find it online).


----------



## VinnieBob

for what it was it was decent


----------



## hopefuldreamer

Runaway Bride


----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas

Patti Smith: Dream of Life--pretty decent. Didn't rely too much on biographical facts which is always a bore when dealing with a living subject.


----------



## Lollapalooza

_Café Society_

I didn't like it, I rarely like Woody Allen's movies, though. 
He just seems to make the same movies over and over again, the plot is vague, it's always about love and irony, but the movie's not funny nor very witty.


----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas

On my way to see Trainspotting 2 ... not expecting much but the original cast returns and Danny Boyle directs so....


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Kong:Skull Island


----------



## shazam

ENIGMA15 said:


> Kong:Skull Island


I'm jealous.

Currently watching Rogue. It's about a croc... of shit. No it's about a crocodile that eats people. I like the shark ones as well.


----------



## shazam

ENIGMA15 said:


> Kong:Skull Island


I'm jealous.

Currently watching Rogue. It's about a croc... of shit. No it's about a crocodile that eats people. I like the shark ones as well.


----------



## Sherwood Forest

The Dressmaker


----------



## heymoon

Titanic. It was 11:30 PM and I couldn't sleep so I figured I'd just watch any random movie that I could find. I'd never seen it before and I thought it was pretty good, i guess.


----------



## tinyheart

_Rookie Of The Year_


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## VinnieBob

it was okay
it will be a series tho


----------



## warxzawa

just came back from the movies, watched Kong: Sull Island, it was incredibly and surprisingly bad. so boring, the characters were awful. the only good thing was the animation but not even that could rise the movie as a whole to at least an average point. simply terrible.


----------



## permafred

I watched it last week and I liked it. It is worth while to check out Dolby digital theater.

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Lollapalooza

_Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children_
To me this seemed like a mixture of Harry Potter, X-Men and The Cider House Rules. The idea is a bit worn out, but if you look pass that, the movie's just fine. And I have really started to like Asa Butterfield.

_Before Midnight_
It was really good actually! 
I had already forgotten why I liked so much _Before Sunrise_ and _Before Sunset_. It was romantic, but not in a pretentious way. It felt very real.


----------



## Sily

A short film called Eat White Dirt ( Eat White Dirt ) about people who like eating Kaolin.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## shazam

Icy NiTe said:


>


Did you enjoy it?


----------



## Asmodaeus

fartface said:


> Did you enjoy it?


Hell yeah! I think it's terrific. I liked it almost as much as _Dracula 2000_ or _Bram Stoker's Dracula_.


----------



## shazam

Icy NiTe said:


> Hell yeah! I think it's terrific. I liked it almost as much as _Dracula 2000_ or _Bram Stoker's Dracula_.


I might have to watch them. Pretty kickass when he takes on the army.

Edit: Watching Bram Stoker now.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*Natural Born Killers (1994)*

I didn't like it.


----------



## Flying Triangle




----------



## Vega_

The ol' *The Good The Bad and The Ugly* movie made by Ennio Morricone. I'm even listening to the soundtrack right now!


----------



## Mange

Henry: portrait of a serial killer pt. 1

I was surprised. It's really good. I had never heard of it. I would like to own it.


----------



## Lollapalooza

*The Magnificent Seven* (2016)
I didn't see the end, though.  
Rather boring movie, I don't know why they had to make a new version of that, anyway..


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Teen Titans: The Judas Contract.*

It was okay; not DCAU's best; but the animation was pretty good. Kind of sad that I found Dick and Starfire's relationship more entertaining than most of the film.

*Fifty Shades Darker.*

The movie basically amounts to nothing, yet I can't help but keep watching the series; and it's not for the sex because I skip through most of those scenes; so it must be for the romance? IDK... I need halp.

*The Do-Over.*

It had its moments. A lot of cringe inducing ones too though... Not completely terrible; alright to just kill time with.


----------



## shazam

Going to watch Stigmata again and I really really liked The Vatican Tapes. I think it took possession movies to a new level.


----------



## Lunar Lamp

*Moana* (2016)

I loved it. :kitteh:


----------



## Mange

I watched Dave Chappelle's comedy specials on Netflix and they are amazing. He is truly a comedy legend. I would pay SO MUCH MONEY to see him live. His tickets are pretty cheap though so I wouldn't have to. Another reason he's so awesome. Tickets to Schumer are $160+.


----------



## dismountedhussar

*Das Boot* (1981)
The trailer is awful, so one of my favorite scenes instead.




You're going to want the German director's cut with subtitles.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Ald52OnMyTonguePleas

Red Mange said:


> I watched Dave Chappelle's comedy specials on Netflix and they are amazing. He is truly a comedy legend. I would pay SO MUCH MONEY to see him live. His tickets are pretty cheap though so I wouldn't have to. Another reason he's so awesome. Tickets to Schumer are $160+.


I was really impressed that he didn't rely on a reiteration of a set routine as so many stand up comedians do. Even my all time favorite Bill Hicks was guilty of this. I said it before, glad Mr. Chapelle is back in action when we need him most.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## uman

The latest Star Trek movie.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Nymphomaniac: Vol I


----------



## permafred

Stagecoach: the Texas jack story 

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## JaketheDog

The Producers (2005). If you're looking for a musical comedy, with amazing acting and songs about gay neo-nazist, I totally reccomend you that movie!


----------



## permafred

Edge of darkness 

Sent from my VS425PP using Tapatalk


----------



## ShatteredHeart

Just watched Freefire in theaters. It's an A24 Movie in the vain of Reservoir Dogs about an arms deal gone terribly wrong. Funny as hell.


----------



## Hollow Man

The Royal Tenenbaums. The only Wes Anderson movie I have. Cool to see again for sure. It could be worth more views...


----------



## permafred

Terminator 2 judgment day

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## OHtheNovelty

I think the last movie I watched was Kong: Skull Island.

It was ok. More action-packed than the last one. The last one had me feeling the feels, so I liked it more than the new one. Although the new one definitely delved in a little of the dark side of human nature, especially in soldiers, so it was intriguing. But yeah, King Kong will always be my favorite.


----------



## shazam

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> *John Wick: Chapter 2.*
> 
> Meh. I _guess_ it was 'entertaining'. I'm actually more interested in the lore which the film kind of fails at building on; but I guess that's good for the franchise because it means that others who feel the same, will be back for the next installment. Also, I thought the first one was much better in terms of the action and progression.
> 
> *Logan.*
> 
> Grossly overrated IMO. It's not even _that_ 'good' of a movie. There are a few PIS and CIS moments that I couldn't get over. Though the thing I liked about it the most is probably the individual performances - particularly from Hugh Jackman and Patrick Stewart(duh). But the relationships they tried to build, and the overall combination of everything by the end, fell kind of flat. It's like a catharsis that never comes; and leaves questions to other elements of the story that I shouldn't even be focusing on or caring about.


I haven't seen John Wick but I agree with you on Logan. The only good part is at the start when he loses his shit. Also, I wondered if it was CGI, or he was actually in that shape.


----------



## permafred

12 rounds . Sry I am tending a garage sale and somehow there's 400 dvds that nobody wants.

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## shazam

permafred said:


> 12 rounds . Sry I am tending a garage sale and somehow there's 400 dvds that nobody wants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


I think I've watched pretty much every horror movie of 2016 waiting for Alien Covenant.


----------



## permafred

fartface said:


> I think I've watched pretty much every horror movie of 2016 waiting for Alien Covenant.


I just saw alien for the first time a month ago. I watched part of it then I saw Sigourney weaver in her panties and that's what sold it.

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## shazam

permafred said:


> I just saw alien for the first time a month ago. I watched part of it then I saw Sigourney weaver in her panties and that's what sold it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


Yeah she looks well.


----------



## permafred

fartface said:


> Yeah she looks well.


Mhmm hmm

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

fartface said:


> I haven't seen John Wick but I agree with you on Logan. The only good part is at the start when he loses his shit. Also, I wondered if it was CGI, or he was actually in that shape.


I also thought the first scene Laura starts going off was quite bad ass. Probably a bit of both; they're pretty beast.

John Wick: C2 
* *




has _a lot_ of action, which I think you'd enjoy; but it gets really repetitive. Like, when you see 1000 nameless fodder killed over and over, it kind of loses any impact; especially when you see things like 'trained' security/bodyguards with guns run up to our hero with their hands at their sides getting ready to raise their hands to shoot - literally in slow motion - while the super 'skilled' hero kills them... smh. It's almost campy. IDK, maybe I was too sleepy when watching.

With the first one, it was at least 'new' to see all those head shot kills; and as if John Wick was going through a video game, leading up to a big boss. So the novelty actually made it more 'exciting', while allowing us(myself) to laugh at all the ridiculousness of it because of how it's setup with the dog and car. And even then, IIRC the tone overall was just darker/grittier/more _underground_.

I think they just tried to go bigger and better with the second one, but lost something along the way. Though, the opening sequence was done well(to hook).

** I just wanted to clarify that despite what I wrote, I still think the movie is 'good' and has more than a handful of scenes that were enjoyable. Specifically the parts surrounding and leading up to a _walking shot_ scene.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## shazam

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> I also thought the first scene Laura starts going off was quite bad ass. Probably a bit of both; they're pretty beast.
> 
> John Wick: C2
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has _a lot_ of action, which I think you'd enjoy; but it gets really repetitive. Like, when you see 1000 nameless fodder killed over and over, it kind of loses any impact; especially when you see things like 'trained' security/bodyguards with guns run up to our hero with their hands at their sides getting ready to raise their hands to shoot - literally in slow motion - while the super 'skilled' hero kills them... smh. It's almost campy. IDK, maybe I was too sleepy when watching.
> 
> With the first one, it was at least 'new' to see all those head shot kills; and as if John Wick was going through a video game, leading up to a big boss. So the novelty actually made it more 'exciting', while allowing us(myself) to laugh at all the ridiculousness of it because of how it's setup with the dog and car. And even then, IIRC the tone overall was just darker/grittier/more _underground_.
> 
> I think they just tried to go bigger and better with the second one, but lost something along the way. Though, the opening sequence was done well(to hook).
> 
> ** I just wanted to clarify that despite what I wrote, I still think the movie is 'good' and has more than a handful of scenes that were enjoyable. Specifically the parts surrounding and leading up to a _walking shot_ scene.


I know what you mean, I noticed about myself that I really like the movies with one "lead" character to follow. I thought Laura was a bit mad. A bit ott, and a little cheesy. Too many characters and I lose interest. Like the "Fast and Furious" films. There're just too many. "Need for Speed" was superb. 

"He killed 4 men in a bar with a pencil... a fuckin pencil!!!" :laughing:. I watched the beginning of John Wick 2 and couldn't cope with the the quality of viewing, so I will wait until a better version suffices.


----------



## .17485

Back to the future 2


----------



## tinyheart

_Pearl Harbor,_ 2001


----------



## Sava Saevus

What stuck with me the most was the end of the movie where Madhof is in prison with a psychologist: 


* *






Madhof: "... It was the height of the whole anti-Wall Street hysteria and they (the government / people) needed a villain. They needed a face, for the whole mess they (The government) created... that face became me, so that's... I don't know, I just... don't even wanna think about it."

Psychologist: "Think about what?"

M: "Well, he (Ted Bundy) killed people, innocent people. And in my case, I told people, everyone: 'Don't put more than half your money with me. You never know. Who the hell knows? I mean, one day, I could just go crazy.

But the reality is: People are greedy."

Psy: "Hmm, the reality is that not even your warning was true, and you took their money anyway."

"Let me ask you a question: Do you think I'm a sociopath?"


----------



## Nekomata

Baywatch (2017)


----------



## .17485

Back to the future part 3


----------



## .17485

Nekomata said:


> Baywatch (2017)


Was it good?


----------



## Praimfaya




----------



## CoeurGrenadine

French Rom-Com:love_heart::love_heart:




And a documentary on a inachived movie :




Look that work on the image : :hearteyes::Smilies3:


----------



## permafred

Alien : covenant 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## shazam

Insidious.

Really creepy. It makes me think back when I used to fight ghosts in my dreams.


----------



## Praimfaya




----------



## Antipode

X-Men series. 

Every time I watch a new X-Men movie, I feel a compulsion to watch all the others again haha.


----------



## permafred

The little prince

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Dora

Last Movie Watched: Wonder Woman

Last Series Watched: American Gods


----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## Antipode

CoeurGrenadine said:


>


Was it any good?


----------



## CoeurGrenadine

@Antipode It was okay :joyous: It was fun, there is a bit of suspense and it makes you think about what you would do if you were them. I liked it.


----------



## permafred

Trouble with the curve 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

Baywatch


----------



## permafred

Notus Asphodelus said:


> Baywatch


Was it any good? 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## ultraviolxnce

Wonder Woman. nthego:


----------



## Notus Asphodelus

permafred said:


> Was it any good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


Good enough. If you are looking for a bit of detective work, comedy and action, this will be good for you. If you are looking for deeper meta stuff, you can just wait for the dvd to come out. Overall, I'll give it 7/10.


----------



## CoeurGrenadine

R.A.I.D. Special Unit


----------



## tinyheart

Damn I forgot what I was gonna bloody say.


----------



## permafred

Hackers 

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Praimfaya




----------



## permafred

Praimfaya said:


>


I liked return of jafar better, it explains that genies don't do love requests at least now I know.

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Praimfaya

@permafred lol They covered that in the first one, too.


----------



## permafred

Praimfaya said:


> @permafred lol They covered that in the first one, too.


Oh, it's been a long time since I watched them, probably 15-20 years

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Praimfaya

@permafred Yeah, I mainly watched it because I was feeling nostalgic and wanted an innocent diversion.


----------



## Mick Travis

The Truman Show


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Mick Travis

The Royal Tenenbaums


----------



## shazam

The Belko Experiment.






I'd give it a mediocre 7/10. 
Don't worry, no spoilers. What I found interesting was how the groups interacted and dealt with situations. I'm unsure of it's accuracy as to whether that is how humans would react to such a situation. It's worth a watch though.


----------



## VinnieBob

one dark night


----------



## R22

Krisha:






Anyone familiar with alcoholism or addiction for whatever reason, this movie captures what it's like for both the addict and the loved ones. The social isolation and everything just going wrong. No Hollywood cast or happy endings here. Great movie.


----------



## mashedpotatoes

Started rewatching the Harry Potter series once again. 
Finished Philosopher's Stone two days ago.


----------



## Hollow Man

Death Proof...the long version that isn't part of Grindhouse...would like to see the theatrical version of Grindhouse. Really like DP though. Amusing: a lot of dialogue and some intrigue/ tension.


----------



## Ochi96

*A Cure for Wellness*
I really don't know if i liked it..


----------



## Elisiko

I watched "The First 48" Season 16, Episode 21 here yesterday.
I really like the genre Crime / Mystery / Reality-TV. If someone knows other similar serials, same interesting, advise pls.


----------



## Cherry

"No Man of Her Own" a movie from the 1930s


----------



## rethon

The Wonderwoman. Its overrated and mildly entertaining. I can tell its really a superhero movie and they have capitalize well Gal Gadot's appearance and popularity. Batman 3 would have been better and it's definitely not DC's best movie so far.


----------



## with water

No Country for Old Men :tongue:


----------



## Introvertia

The Gift (2015)

For the most part predictable, but it had the element of surprise for me, which made it likeable for me. 
I wouldn't watch it again but it's decent in comparison to many thrillers that came out in last couple years.


----------



## shazam

A Serbian Film.
Awful. I heard of one horrible scene and I couldn't even bother skipping to it.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Introvertia

*Creep *(2014)

Highly recommended! This was pure gold, it made me laugh a lot.
I don't understand why it doesn't have more stars on IMDb (6,2/10).


----------



## shazam

I might watch the end of The Fourth Kind. I've seen it before but I can't really remember if the real scenes are believable. It's based on a true story.


----------



## iblameyou

Wonder Woman. In theater.


----------



## Penny

I just finished watching Vanity Fair with reese Witherspoon. I thought it was really good. It's been a while since I could say that about a movie.


----------



## permafred

Baby driver


----------



## permafred

starfairy said:


> I just finished watching Vanity Fair with reese Witherspoon. I thought it was really good. It's been a while since I could say that about a movie.


You watched the movie with Reese Witherspoon in it or watching the same movie?


----------



## permafred

Two days in the valley.


----------



## Introvertia

*Satanic*


* *




Characters were incredibly annoying, except the psychotic, rescued satanic female, I liked her. I didn't like the movie as whole but I sort of liked the ending, minus the running around aimlessly, screaming. They never accept their fate although it's inevitable. The idea of ending left me with a tingly feeling, similar kind I got from Drag me to Hell (which was a masterpiece in comparison to Satanic).

Plot - idea was ok but execution ruined it: fragile shit
Characters - loose shit leaving your stomach irritated for a while
Ending - it wasn't shit. It was crap with a gummy bear taking a peek from the pile


----------



## shazam

Introvertia said:


> *Satanic*
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Characters were incredibly annoying, except the psychotic, rescued satanic female, I liked her. I didn't like the movie as whole but I sort of liked the ending, minus the running around aimlessly, screaming. They never accept their fate although it's inevitable. The idea of ending left me with a tingly feeling, similar kind I got from Drag me to Hell (which was a masterpiece in comparison to Satanic).
> 
> Plot - idea was ok but execution ruined it: fragile shit
> Characters - loose shit leaving your stomach irritated for a while
> Ending - it wasn't shit. It was crap with a gummy bear taking a peek from the pile


You should watch The Possession of Michael King. Scariest movie I've scene (with earphones)


----------



## Handsome Dyke

I watched The Accountant last night. I had thought that it was a drama but it was more like an action movie, so I was surprised. Very interesting and involved movie. Also the main character was kind of sexy.


----------



## Introvertia

The Cabin in the Woods. Never gets old, never bores me.


----------



## shazam

Introvertia said:


> The Cabin in the Woods. Never gets old, never bores me.


I love the stoner. Good call.


----------



## Introvertia

fartface said:


> I love the stoner. Good call.


I concur: except I love Fornicus (inspired by hellraiser).


----------



## shazam

Introvertia said:


> I concur: except I love Fornicus (inspired by hellraiser).


Ooo. 
O.O. 
I have to watch it again now that I know who he is. I remember there was a scene with him. He was a very slow mover or something. Menacingly calm is how I would put it. 
I love a horror movie with a great story. E.g this book from ancient times says the demon is a "waggamomma", it sucks peoples souls.
With out the story and mystery horrors don't do much for me. Have you ever seen "As above, so below"?


----------



## Introvertia

fartface said:


> Ooo.
> O.O.
> I have to watch it again now that I know who he is. I remember there was a scene with him. He was a very slow mover or something. Menacingly calm is how I would put it.
> I love a horror movie with a great story. E.g this book from ancient times says the demon is a "waggamomma", it sucks peoples souls.
> With out the story and mystery horrors don't do much for me. Have you ever seen "As above, so below"?


I'm aware it's intentional, but a part of me wishes they summoned something else instead of lame-old-bore-ass zombies. 

For instance, the Dolls (one of them is my current avatar). But I suppose it'd be dull if all they did was set residents on fire. (I'd have been amused) Regardless, I love them.  Fornicus would have been a bondage fest. Maybe the soul-devouring monsters. 

SCP satisfies some of that desire. You ever played it (containment breach)? If not, I recommend you do it now, it's the original 'cabin in the woods'.

I've seen As above, so below - I liked it. I love horror with a mystery. If it explains everything, zzzz..


----------



## permafred

Zoolander two


----------



## Wisteria

Godzilla

action from start to finish, very loud and dramatic, would have liked more depth.


----------



## .17485

Baby Driver


----------



## Baguette

Wonder Woman (last saturday).

I loved it. I was excited to see it and I was not disappointed.
4,5/5.


----------



## Mick Travis

I watched Igor for the 1st time the other day. I watched it 5 more times right after that. There are so many ways to experience this deeply meaningful movie. 

This movie got horrible ratings. I wonder if it struck a nerve. One of the criticisms is that the movie doesn't seem made for anyone. It was made for me. At this point in my life, I am ready to understand the parallels. Some people may not be ready. Some people may not want their secrets exposed.


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Wonder Woman... it was highly enjoyable 

*HOWEVER*, the 1st half of the movie was *BORING*


----------



## tinyheart

_12 Years A Slave, _2013.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## BeBeJK

Dr. Strange (DVD). Right up my alley because I am totally into the mind power science. All
Kinds of studies and anecdotal evidence we live in a holographic universe and make our own path as well as changing matter with our minds.
Liked the movie. It was fun. Benedict does a great job playing an arrogant asshole


----------



## Mick Travis

I'm watching Dr Strange for the 2nd time.



> Strange-Palmer


lol



> I could have done better.


----------



## shazam

How to train your dragon. So good.


----------



## jetser

The Lobster






great movie for any N type


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Veggie

Wet Hot American Summer and then the making of after watching the second season of the Netflix show. The shows are better.






...I wanna go back to camp.


----------



## cfrench

Love Story (1970) (I would have posted a trailer, but I need more posts)
I know this may be cheesy for some of you, but I wanted to see this supposed classic anyway. It really did not do any positive impression. There wasn't really any depth besides the usual cynical flirting and 'Romeo and Juliet' storyline. The only real positive that I have that I am probably much more interested in than a lot of you is the clothes that were featured. So many desirable garments.


----------



## Electra

Chocolat (from a book by Joanne Harris)

no wait. It was a cartoon about a wolf that transformed into goat/sheep(?) and other fun stuff


----------



## Ausserirdische

Bokeh

Had a good premise but after seeing a character show up and then go away with no actual relevance to the plot at all and not seeing any conclusion or meaning behind all people disappearing the movie just left me disappointed.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

The X Files : Fight the Future


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Cherry

To Rome with Love (Woody Allen)


----------



## lolalalah

Atomic Blonde


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## CoeurGrenadine




----------



## VinnieBob

LAST NIGHT AT THE LOCAL THEATER RESTORED


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## easter

Scary movie 2. One hour ago


----------



## Arkana

zashita


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*The Edge of Love (2008)*

I didn't like very much... It's always good to see Cillian Murphy though, what a talented handsome man <3


----------



## Judson Joist

I watched _Spiderman: Homecoming_ with some friends. Now if only I could get them to watch _Krull_ with me.


----------



## Gossip Goat

The Prince of Egypt


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy

Rings.


----------



## Gossip Goat

Pathology. _Hands down_, one of the most annoying attempts at a horror. Every aspect of suspense / discomfort was substituted by shitty disgusting scenes. Everything was just gore and it got to the point where it was so recurring that by the end of it you're just bored of it. By the end, it was a bit unexpected and therefor better than everything that had preceded that scene but still it was honestly just a shitty, annoying movie.


----------



## Electra

Life of Pi *sniff*


----------



## Judson Joist

_Spiderman: Homecoming._ Didn't care for it, but my good buddy wanted to watch it. Now if only I could convince him to watch _Krull_ with me. He's adamant against it because he's convinced it's lame.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*El laberinto del fauno (2006)*

Such a beautiful and sad movie.


----------



## Neysh

Judson Joist said:


> I watched _Spiderman: Homecoming_ with some friends. Now if only I could get them to watch _Krull_ with me.


I liked this film


----------



## Judson Joist

Neysh said:


> I liked this film


Spiderman or Krull? Another childhood fave from the '80s that I'd like to re-experience is _The Ice Pirates._


----------



## Queen of Cups

A Ghost Story.

It was pretty good. Although it highlighted the differences of my husband and I watching movies.

Me: Look at the symbolism of Y. I like how they used this to convey the deeper meaning of X

Him: I wonder how ghosts could possibly exist. Is it a different energy or a different plane of reality? Do they obey the laws of thermodynamics? How is that scientifically possible etc.


----------



## Lasolinjuoja

the rover


----------



## Mick Travis

Thor: Ragnarok

Cleverly deep for being obviously shallow. Disney?


----------



## Super Luigi

I think the last time I watched a movie, it was _The Batman VS Dracula_


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Crowbo

Can't remember. Gonna have to get back to you on that.


----------



## Instinktual

Assassin's Creed.

Far better than expected, my new favorite videogame movie (not that that's saying much, considering the competition...)
I wish they would release a directors cut, I feel like they cut several scenes that would take this movie from "not bad" to "very good". That being said, it felt like an Assassins Creed movie should.

Verdict: 4 out of 6 stars


----------



## Elspeth

Alien Covenant. It was OK, though more gory than I would have liked. Should have expected that. Scenery, sets were amazing, as I've come to expect from these films. And of course no Sigourney. Good scifi, as far as it goes.


----------



## Judson Joist

_The X-Files: I Want to Believe_ - extended cut w/commentary. Had been some time since last time I'd watched it. Not my fave, but I love the post-credits with Mulder and Scully on a tropical vacation together.
:kitteh:


----------



## And1

The last movie I recall watching in theater was the big sick. That was a good movie. I haven't watched a movie at home in forever, usually watching tv shows or documentaries with the wife/kids.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*Split (2016)*

James Mcavoy's acting is really amazing in this movie.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Flow Ozzy

Mulholland Drive


----------



## VinnieBob

I walked out after 1 hour into this colossal propaganda film
every sentence was a sheer lie by ''intellects'' from no name university's 
O.M.F.G. I don't even know where to begin


----------



## 460202

_Singin' in the Rain_. It's always delightful.


----------



## cindib1976

A Personal history of the American Theater (Spalding Grey monologue)


----------



## Instinktual

Logan.

Brilliant. By far the best of the x-men movies, and thats coming from a diehard X-2 fanboy. And a perfect way to end Hugh Jackman's run as wolverine. Word of caution though; this is very different from the other x-men movies, and if you're used to the PG-13 version of wolverine, you might be in for a shock. The other movies could all be called "fun", this is dark, depressing, violent and fantastic.

6 out of 6


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Phantom Detective.*

It at first seems kind of all over the place stylistically; but overall it's quite good. It's weird, there are some moments in various scenes that really got to me in different ways. IMO the trailer I first saw is misleading, because the actual tone of the film was very different. I liked the way it kind of probed at a range of emotions - although admittedly rather shallowly - with some parts; getting heavy. However, the 'gags' consistently bring things back to this weird neutral baseline. I wonder if that's done on purpose to mirror the effects of drug use(probably not). The first encounter with the villain was _serious_ly well done; and as mentioned, there are some pretty hilarious 'bits' throughout. Entertaining and had me engaged, but not something that leaves me hanging on.


----------



## Introvertia

The Babysitter - disappointing mud, despite of received recommendations. 
A friend earned his temporary ban. One more miss and he's in vortex indefinitely.


----------



## 460202

_The Lizzie McGuire Movie_, for old time's sake (and because I was babysitting today and had to put on something appropriate). I've had that song in my head for hours now.


----------



## Instinktual

Unstoppable.

Very good. Not really a fan of disaster-movies, but I'm starting to like this new breed of "this actually happened (sort of)" films, like this and Deepwater Horizon. Who thought a movie about trains could be exciting? Great acting from both Denzel Washington and Chris Pine. Worth a watch.
5 out of 6


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## ENIGMA2019

Mr & Mrs Smith is on tv in the background. I forgot how funny it is.


----------



## crazitaco

Cars 3
It was actually better than I thought it would be.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Asmodaeus said:


>


I will be checking this out! Anything, Pierce Brosnan is in has always been a must see for me *grins*


----------



## sippingcappucino

Amelie


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crimson Ash

So I watched or at least mostly listened to the documentary Crumb yesterday. About the cartoonist Robert Crumb and his life.

Jordan Peterson was constantly wailing on how its the most realistic portrayal of the Freudian oedipal complex in action and it shows how a rapist and those who committed vile acts think. Also even though not highlighted well I think it would be a great showcase of the devouring mother as well.

It wasn't very direct and one had to infer the meanings behind Crumb's motivations in life. It certainly is a sad scene and should be a documentary shown to all the overbearing mothers in the world.

The entire thing was just sad. From the fact that Robert was a barely socially functioning child and later adult who had none of the regular mechanisms of sympathy, empathy and regular social behavior or the fact that his older arguably more talented brother was a tortured soul who eventually committed suicide before the airing of the documentary.

Most people like to just hand wave it away and say these individuals were just mentally ill but honestly I've come to a point where I always question that type of rationalizing. There is always a root cause or causes that contribute to illness whether mental or otherwise. 

Perhaps if his father wasn't such a tyrant and his mother wasn't such an abusive devouring mother he and his brothers might have had a better life.

I'm curious though what kind of ordeal his sisters had to go through. They are not mentioned or talked about at all. More likely they just wanted to escape from their hellish childhood and wanted nothing to do with the past.


----------



## Dakris

An amazing movie I found on Amazon Prime Video. Not very famous, I think, but very important in my opinion, in showing how it's like having schizophrenia. Lonely Boy is a pretty good complement to my favorite movie, Donnie Darko. The trailer doesn't do justice to the movie.


----------



## Cal

We got to watch the Lorax in science class.


----------



## freistehend

johnnyyukon said:


> It's pretty addicting, huh?
> 
> You German, Detached?
> 
> First German Netflix show also.  Which is kinda cool for me cuz I lived in Lüneberg for 2 semesters.
> 
> So the FIRST season of True Detective only, haha. The second season was pretty good, but the first one was like, a worldwide, internet phenomenon. It was so unique, wild, dark, mysterious. As close to a perfect show that I've ever seen. Which didn't go well for the second season, tough act to follow.
> 
> But yeah, if you consider yourself a movie/tv show buff, NOT watching 1st season True Detective is punishable by law.


Finished last night. Yeah, I really liked it. I think I like this more than Stranger Things.

Nein, but I find that learning German from movies, TV shows and news are quite fun, and much easier since I don't have many people to practice with IRL.

Ahh so thankfully I'm not a self-proclaimed movie/TV show buff.. haha. But yeah I'm still gonna check out the first season of True Detective. 

I used to watch Haven as well, so these kind of shows are usually what I like to follow.


Back to the thread topic - last movie I watched was Murder on the Orient Express. I guess I had high expectations - it was alright but could have been much better IMHO. I've yet to watch the original though, been told it was way better. But as with most, if not all movie-adapted-from-book, I think the book is much much better.


----------



## Super Luigi

The Last Jedi

Daddy's Home (the first one)


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Thor: Ragnarok


----------



## Energumen

_Black Mass_. My friend refused to turn up the volume and/or turn on the subtitles, so I didn't catch most of it.


----------



## Introvertia

*Broderskab* (2009)


----------



## Introvertia

*The Fear of 13*


----------



## Mick Travis

The Last Jedi

It's more than what I expected. I'm excited that 9 will attempt to top this greatness.


----------



## johnnyyukon

Introvertia said:


> *The Fear of 13*


 I read some reviews, I really only trust IMDb user reviews, (Fuck so-called professional film critics) and that was enough, I plan on watching it soon.


----------



## johnnyyukon

I have been watching a lot lately, as I am a lazy bum that needs to get out more.


Sooooo, here's the list from within the week (some are tv shows, but DEAL WITH IT!! ...


Netflix: *Dark*,* The Punisher*, *Godless*
Dark was in German, a first, and also cool (I actually use subtitles on English shows), and deals with the physics of time travel, among other things. The producers hired real physicists to advise so it has a stronger feeling of realism than most time traveling shows, though still fiction for sure.

*The Punisher*. Hmmmm....Ok he's one of my favorite, if not The Favorite comic book character of all time, and was FANTASTIC in Daredevil. Jon Bernthal nails the Punisher, and I mean NAILS it. He does "silent and strong," gentle with the kids and women, which makes him seem even more a tragic character than he already is, like he's so good with women (and I don't mean in the sack) and kids, amplifies the loss of his own family. And then his, well, Mr Hyde side, which is beautifully terrifying, haha. 

And I love his favorite phrase, "Yeah.." 

But while I thourougly enjoyed the new show, I THINK it could have been better. Either way, without Jon Bernthal, this show does not exist.


*Godless*
Goddamn. The opening 5 minutes of this unique western is enough to test you guts to see if you can watch it, although it's probably the worst atrocity in the whole series. The Sheriff sees it and just falls to his knees and weeps.

But yeah, very woman-centric show as all the men (most) in this small wild west town died in a tragic mining accident. And there's some badass bitches. And the villain, Jeff Daniels of all people, is immediately hated, which is good writing. Though every once in a while he does show some humanity, with I think is very important for any villlain. Anyway, great show. 



*Blue Planet II*. My review: WOW. 

If you don't know about Blue Planet, you must have been hiding under a rock, but it takes like 5 or more YEARS to film a season. They use the most sophisticated camera equipment there is and the results are STUPEFYING. So beautiful. I watched some with my parents and they both asked if it was CGI or "real." Crazy shit, son.

Now then, got out and watch all of these shows. DO IT NOW!!!


----------



## johnnyyukon

Instinktual said:


> *Suicide squad*
> 
> Oh dear. This movie is a mess. The style of the movie changes several times throughout, their use of pop music is weird and way too on the nose, and the story is stupid and predictable. There are some good things, I liked Harley Quinn and El Diablo, Will Smiths Deadshot was actually pretty good, and the fire effects and parts of the production design (like Harleys revolver) was awesome. Stir all that together, and you get yet another DC train wreck. I actually preferred The Arrow’s (tv show) take on suicide squad over this, and it’s not like that’s fantastic either..
> 3 out of 6


Yeah, I started this and may still finish. It's just one of those movies that is superficial, but hopefully entertaining enough. And I agree, Will Smith, only really saw a little bit of his scenes, was really good as Dead Shot, another excellent comic book character.

I liked Arrow's take on it as well. 

Deadshot seems like he'd be the Punisher's best pal. Both have the same philosophy on criminals.

So sidenote, I guess he was blinded/partially? in one eye and has a cybernetic one. Doubtful it's related but I recently got into long range rifle shooting, like sniper distances (though more for hunting/target fun) and one tip when looking through the scope is to wear an eyepatch on your other eye, as it reduces eye strain and can help a more accurate shot.

Anyway, fun fact, ha.


"Deadshot (brrt) AK make your head rock (brrt)
Red dot, retro Air Jord' deadstock"


----------



## Asmodaeus

Such a disappointment… :frustrating:


----------



## Super Luigi

_Beauty & The Beast_ - both the original animation, and the new one

_White Christmas_


----------



## longlosttck

The Heartbreaker Kid


----------



## Instinktual

Home Alone, the yearly Christmas tradition. Still entertaining, but that's probably just the nostalgia talking.


----------



## Electra

*Home alone two, parts of home alone 3, National Lampoon's Vacation, A Man Called Ove *


----------



## Introvertia

Creep 2 :heart:


----------



## Electra

I'm watching _National Lampoon's European Vacation _


----------



## Elspeth

The Little Shop of Horrors - Director's Cut (ie with the alternative ending, which is FAR more satisfying than the original!)


----------



## Electra

I'm watching _Fun with Dick and Jane_


----------



## Hollow Man

_The Good Dinosaur _


----------



## Miss Bingley

_Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri_


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hollow Man

_John Wick_


----------



## deaddead

Good Time. starring robert pattinson


----------



## Tropes

Blade Runner 2049

It's one of those movies where I didn't enjoy it while actually watching, but I really enjoyed the aftertaste, the moment after you watch where the dots connect and the blank parts raise questions it's like "wait a minute".


----------



## Penny

I watched Birth of the Dragon, a new movie about Bruce Lee. It wasn't bad.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

The Longest Ride on tv


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## johnnyyukon

I've been watching a lot of great shows, but this one has blown my cerebral cortex from just the opening sequence. 



https://vimeo.com/210821729








Only one episode in, and it's hooks are in deep. Shit is straight outta some Ancient God Acid Trip.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

a dogs purpose


----------



## Daiz

The Last Jedi. Twice. Loved it.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*Pink Flamingos*


----------



## Mick Travis

Steel Magnolias

It is a masterpiece.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Spectral*

It wasn't _terrible_.

*Bright*

Could have been better.

*Blade Runner 2049*

Beautiful; feels.


----------



## Rventurelli

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> *Spectral*
> 
> It wasn't _terrible_.
> 
> *Bright*
> 
> Could have been better.
> 
> *Blade Runner 2049*
> 
> Beautiful; feels.


_Blade Runner 2049_ minutes was able to be even better than the original, which I never thought was possible!

Last movie I watched was for the _millionth time_ the George Original Unedited Standard _Star Wars Empire Strikes Back_.


----------



## Moonshake

Amrapali (1966). The most beautiful Bollywood Film I've ever seen seen. Vyjayanthimala is the most amazing dancer, I couldn't take my eyes off of her :heart:


----------



## Chatshire

metropolis..


----------



## Mick Travis

Plan 9 From Outer Space

I'm now watching Glen or Glenda.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*Paddington (2014)*


----------



## 481450

Star Wars: The Last Jedi


----------



## Rventurelli

WiiFan said:


> Star Wars: The Last Jedi


_Gave up_ on the series after the _horrible prequels_.


----------



## Super Luigi

Rventurelli said:


> _Gave up_ on the series after the _horrible prequels_.


I know a man that did the same thing.


----------



## Rventurelli

The Penguin said:


> I know a man that did the same thing.


_Easy to comprehend_ when you come to realize that _Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones_ is the worse thing ever invented by a human being _other_ than bagpipes.


----------



## Crowbo

I don't recall


----------



## Instinktual

Rewatched The Big Short. Still a fantastic (and infuriating) film.


----------



## Super Luigi

rewatched The Martian, slow but interesting


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## deesnotes

Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them. Meh. The main characters lacked depth and I couldn't bring myself to care about them at all. (The "non-mag" and the sister were the most interesting, imo.) The beasts were a cgi mess. Where the Potter world felt very lived-in, this just felt like watching a video game. (Full disclosure, I've only seen the first Harry Potter, but I remember the world-building in that movie as being pretty stellar.)


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Tropes

Thor Ragnarok

It was actually really fun, I don't know if I am just not remembering the first two Thor movies right, but I don't remember Thor being that fun to watch, he used to be kind of blend, but now instead of Thor: The Mr. Generic Hero it's kind of more Thor: The Rockstar.. The dialogue was really fun, the plot was more than decent.


----------



## Energumen

_Excalibur_.


----------



## Super Luigi

The Greatest Showman

I don't know what I think about it.
I need to watch it again, or think about it a lot more, whichever happens first.


----------



## Crowbo

The Swiss Army Man


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*Immortal Beloved (1994)*

Not a bad movie, but not as good as I thought it would be, I found a little bit shallow in a way. Gary Oldman is fantastic as L. V. Beethoven though, such an amazing actor..


----------



## AshOrLey

The Mathematical Principles of the Universe part 8


----------



## Cal

_Thank you for the smoke
_
Good movie. Now _The happening_ is showing, and it comes off as more of a comedy than a fucking horror movie!:laughing:
It is such fucking awful!


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Electra

The Ninth Gate


----------



## Asmodaeus

Electra said:


> The Ninth Gate


Hope you liked it… <3


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Tremors (1990)


----------



## Preciselyd

Finished watching Beverly Hills Cop (1984)


----------



## Judson Joist

Street Trash
:crazy:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Along with the Gods: The Two Worlds*

This had me teary eyed _way_ too many times, for like... no _reasonable_ reason. FFS...

Things like that tend to make me think I'm just being toyed with by stuff like: THIS.​
Also, finally got around to watching:

*Cloverfield; 10 Cloverfield Lane; The Cloverfield Paradox*

The first one being the best(pretty great actually), while each subsequent film got progressively worse; I thought they were still 'pretty good'.


----------



## Preciselyd

Heathers movie


----------



## VenusWithHorns

serpent in the rainbow


----------



## Super Luigi

_Race to Space_ (2001)

Movies with relationships almost always get me, because of all the emotions I've been through.
This wasn't an exception.


----------



## Judson Joist

_The Sandlot: Heading Home_
(It sucked.)


----------



## VenusWithHorns

The piano teacher
... The ending of that movie replays in my mind and in me. *****


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*Thor: Ragnarok*

I thought I wouldn't enjoy it, but it was quite fun actually...


----------



## VenusWithHorns

SymphonyInBlue said:


> *Thor: Ragnarok*
> 
> I thought I wouldn't enjoy it, but it was quite fun actually...



I was told it had good humor. I'm not a fan of superhero flicks but i was planning on watching that one.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

VenusWithHorns said:


> I was told it had good humor. I'm not a fan of superhero flicks but i was planning on watching that one.


You should take a look then. I'm not a big fan of superhero movies either, I've watched mostly because of the cast, but it is very entertaining.


----------



## VenusWithHorns

Isle of Dogs


----------



## jetser




----------



## SummerHaze

Coco!!!!!! 

I absolutely LOVE the movie Coco and I have an excuse to watch it as my 2 year old loves it too. 

It’s a beautifully written movie with a great message!


----------



## Super Luigi

_Jumanji: Welcome To The Jungle_ (2017)

I think this is Karen Gillan's first major role in a movie. I'm happy for her.

I like the movie, I would like to watch it again.


----------



## Dakris

*The Outsider (Netflix original)
*
I liked it. A brutal movie about the japanese yakuza. I haven't seen any other yakuza movies, so I can't compare, but it was a very interesting movie in my opinion. Mafia movies in general is one of my favorite genres. I find it interesting to see the social dynamics within a group, and the brotherhood between members. Jared Leto is cool, with a creepy performance. Critics don't like it, but sometimes you're rewarded by not caring for critics. 8/10.


----------



## Senah

VenusWithHorns said:


> I was told it had good humor. I'm not a fan of superhero flicks but i was planning on watching that one.


I also recently saw Thor and liked it. I enjoy the witty self-deprecating or dark humor (vs. broad humor) so I think that films like Guardians of the Galaxy and the re-vamp of Thor which is Ragnarock (where they took it in a new direction similar to GoG) was good fun. I am more into story lines and not just battles, so some of the Marvel "epics" I have seen with my brother I didn't really enjoy. I liked Wonderwoman because there was good character development and they didn't really rely on just huge destruction scenes of utter world-ending chaos all the time (and it was funny). 

Interestingly, I had really, really been looking forward to Black Panther both because it got such across the board lauding reviews and because I have lived in Africa and spend so much time around discussions about Africa, so I was interested to see the film. To me, it was a disappointment two-fold. It wasn't terrible, and I like the actors in it. However, there wasn't much character development, and it kind of drifted from battle to battle, forced some humor as if it was taking cues from the success of the above films so it lost that organic element, and didn't really know what it wanted to do. I was excited about the idea of showing that Africa could have its own heroes and thing going, but this was such an unspoken tome that people basically seemed afraid to say anything negative about a "black film" that it again was just I think judged in a different way that was inauthentic. Beautiful scenery and graphics/costumes however. They could do a lot with the storyline. 

I'd be interested to see what others thought of it. My brother loved it, but mostly the female "kick-ass" characters, but couldn't really disagree with anything I said.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*The Outlaws (2017)*

Besides a number of, _"Oh. Jeez. Daammnnn."_ moments: it was nowhere near as good as I was led to believe.


----------



## VenusWithHorns

Senah said:


> I also recently saw Thor and liked it. I enjoy the witty self-deprecating or dark humor (vs. broad humor) so I think that films like Guardians of the Galaxy and the re-vamp of Thor which is Ragnarock (where they took it in a new direction similar to GoG) was good fun. I am more into story lines and not just battles, so some of the Marvel "epics" I have seen with my brother I didn't really enjoy. I liked Wonderwoman because there was good character development and they didn't really rely on just huge destruction scenes of utter world-ending chaos all the time (and it was funny).
> 
> Interestingly, I had really, really been looking forward to Black Panther both because it got such across the board lauding reviews and because I have lived in Africa and spend so much time around discussions about Africa, so I was interested to see the film. To me, it was a disappointment two-fold. It wasn't terrible, and I like the actors in it. However, there wasn't much character development, and it kind of drifted from battle to battle, forced some humor as if it was taking cues from the success of the above films so it lost that organic element, and didn't really know what it wanted to do. I was excited about the idea of showing that Africa could have its own heroes and thing going, but this was such an unspoken tome that people basically seemed afraid to say anything negative about a "black film" that it again was just I think judged in a different way that was inauthentic. Beautiful scenery and graphics/costumes however. They could do a lot with the storyline.
> 
> I'd be interested to see what others thought of it. My brother loved it, but mostly the female "kick-ass" characters, but couldn't really disagree with anything I said.




I was excited to see Black Panther as well but found the editing for the most part to be choppy, especially in the very beginning.
It wasn't terrible but i was definitely disappointed, perhaps I just wanted too much from this film. 
It checked all of the boxes for standard nothing special superhero film IMO and there's just soooo much of that these days!

I recently visited Africa too, what parts have you been to?


----------



## VenusWithHorns

Logan Lucky


----------



## Preciselyd

License to drive (1988)


----------



## Super Luigi

It's not the last movie I watched, but I forgot to post about it, and it was the first time I saw it. I know, I'm such a rebel. It was the newish Horton Hears A Who movie with Jim Carrey and Steve Carell - it was funny and weird lol - the quiet youngest boy really got to me emotionally, felt like I was watching myself, I felt a part of myself in him, so touching and moving for me


----------



## Senah

@VenusWithHorns I have been to West, East, and Southern Africa, and worked in East and West Africa. I have friends all over, so when I have not been working/living there, I go back to visit. I studied 2 African languages at university (KiSwahili and Zulu) which was great. 

It was interesting to hear Xhosa being "spoken" in Black Panther.


----------



## Miss Bingley

8 1/2 (Otto e mezzo) by Federico Fellini. It was _excellent_​.


----------



## VinnieBob

I love this chick


----------



## VenusWithHorns

Senah said:


> @VenusWithHorns I have been to West, East, and Southern Africa, and worked in East and West Africa. I have friends all over, so when I have not been working/living there, I go back to visit. I studied 2 African languages at university (KiSwahili and Zulu) which was great.
> 
> It was interesting to hear Xhosa being "spoken" in Black Panther.


Nice! I've been to Ethiopia a few times and loved it but i have always wanted to visit South Africa. It looks like such a beautiful place to hike and just absorb nature.


----------



## Lakigigar

Probably one of the best movies i've ever seen!

@Miss Bingley @CoeurGrenadine


----------



## Firemoon

Ghost in the Shell. 
Despite what people might say, I liked it. Maybe too much of pew-pew/boom-boom, but it was good overall. 
Kinda reminded me of Ex Machina.


----------



## Lakigigar

*Mulholland Dr.* 2/10
*Lost In Translation:* 7/10
*No Country For Old Men:* 7/10


----------



## Preciselyd




----------



## Super Luigi

Just Getting Started (2017) - I like it.


----------



## kiwigrl

Today I saw "Ready player one". I recommend watching it.


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

*Only lovers left alive*


----------



## Witch of Oreo

Koe no Katachi. Once again, disappointed by hype. Actually found it quite disgusting to watch.


----------



## kiwigrl

Central intelligence. A really silly movie but we had a good laugh.


----------



## Melovian

Spanglish. Interesting!


----------



## JSBach

Last movie I watched was The Shape of Water. Excellent movie and incredible sound track


----------



## Raison

I must say, The Hollow Crown is the best cinematic performance(s) of Shakespeare I've seen. Especially the second season, "The War of the Roses." 
It's like Game of Thrones, except actually remotely faithful to the source material (and doesn't resort to pandering over quality writing).


----------



## Spit

The Outsider. Jared Leto makes every character so fascinating.


----------



## jetser

Is there any more ENFP than this?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Batman: Ninja.*

Jap Audio, Eng fan sub. Started out okay and slowly declined to the point of putting me to sleep. Animation is alright, but that's about it.

*Black Panther.*

So f boring, I don't understand the hype of the last few Marvel movies...


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Crooked House (based on one of Agatha Christie's books)


----------



## Super Luigi

Overboard

in theaters now, it's a remake


----------



## Senah

My brother and I saw Megan Leavey and it was great. Not overdone or overdramatic, but really poignant.


----------



## PinkLink

I watched Garden State last night after looking at a list of movies that INFP's are likely to enjoy. I ended up really liking it.


----------



## Kaznos

Death and the Maiden (1994)
I definitely recommend watching it.


----------



## Purrfessor

Deadpool 2, loved the after credit scenes more than the rest but it was good.


----------



## Purrfessor

The Journey To The Center of the Earth 1959

It was witty and fun. I enjoyed the characters immensely. They did a good job at making each character unique, supplying loads of humor and disguising social interactions that are just meant to drive the plot forward. I recommend watching it for the humor alone.


----------



## hardsky

_Léon: The Professional_
It felt so weird seeing a younger Gary Oldman being a villain.


----------



## Senah

Watched _Hell House_ last night. It was creepy, but a little hard to reach suspension of disbelief for me.


----------



## Hollow Man

_Clerks _I don't know. This is still kind of good. Highly enjoyable. Very vocal and almost reactionary movie full of conflicts. It's almost an art movie made by the common man, I think! Not certain what all of the kind of chapter titles mean with the white font on back backgroundl...but I wrote all of them down (I think) during this last viewing....I may look into it.


----------



## danthemanklein

Magic in the Water (1995)


----------



## Super Luigi

Fun With Dick and Jane

starring Jim Carrey and Tea Leoni


----------



## Hollow Man

_ The Disaster Artist_ I sat through with not too many complaints. It was OK. I may watch the snarky Red Letter Media's opinion about it.


----------



## VinnieBob

food for thought
what ever the fuck that means


----------



## Super Luigi

@vinniebob

Food for thought means "something to think about", or "you might want to consider this"


----------



## Super Luigi

Elysium, with Matt Damon and Jodie Foster

that movie sucks, it's basically just a video game


----------



## jetser




----------



## Hollow Man

_Pete's Dragon _(2016)

_Rushmore _


----------



## Energumen

_Hidden Figures_


----------



## poco a poco

The Devil's Candy


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Incredibles 2


----------



## Hollow Man

_Coffee and Cigarettes _It's not entirely about that at all, but both objects make an appearance in every scene/vignette. Sometimes the objects are used to show how a person reacts to a situation.


----------



## Crowbo

will marathon Harry Potter soon


----------



## Super Luigi

_The Dark Knight_


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Dial M for Murder


----------



## Aluminum Frost

infinity war


----------



## Tazzie

Incredibles 2


----------



## Hollow Man

_One Hour Photo_


----------



## spicycucumber

The House. It was lame, as most commercialized mainstream movies are these days...no creativity or interesting plots, just slapped together using a formula that "works." When money is the primary motivator, creativity dies IMO.
I think shows are where it's at. Does anybody watch WestWorld?


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Witch of Oreo

Wolf of Wall Street
11/10 good hentai


----------



## bbrackman

I watched Blade Runner 2077. Some of the best cinematography I've ever seen.


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Watched a Tim Burton film called Big Eyes. Great film!


----------



## Super Luigi

Jurassic World: Fallen Kingdom

scary, must see again


----------



## Scarlet G

Also Jurassic World, liked it a lot (love the dinosaurs movies, but I swear that I'm older than 5 :laughing, and I cried a bit to be honest :blushed:


----------



## Super Luigi

The Post, starring Meryl Streep and Tom Hanks


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Constantine starring Keanu Reeves and Rachel Weisz


----------



## Selena Grey

Se7en....somehow I had never seen it h:

Naturally, I loved it!


----------



## Kirthey

_Sacrificed Youth_ (1986). Obscure Chinese film.


----------



## Bipedal P 314

Star Wars: The Last Jedi

I thought to myself that it couldn't be as bad as people were saying. I was wrong. It was worse. The First Order is a joke, especially when comparing it to the Galactic Empire. What they did with the character of Luke Skywalker is a travesty. Finn and Rose could have been cut from the movie entirely. Is General Hux supposed to be a scary villain or comic relief? He's neither but I'd like to know what they were going for.

It was a horrible movie and I'm going to pretend it doesn't exist from this point forward.


----------



## twinserker

I'm not sure, I watch a lot of movies. Sicario perhaps.


----------



## Hollow Man

_Silence_ by Scorsese


----------



## Energumen

_Anti Matter_


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Aluminum Frost

When Harry met Sally


----------



## Super Luigi

I watched a movie called Oh Shit


* *




not really, just wanted to say that


----------



## pwowq

The guys behind such short film epicness as 
















And many more, check them out. English subtitles available. 
... made a full length movie.

Trailer. English title: The unthinkable.





I would say this is a "action tragedy". Everything is so damn sad. :crying:
Contains the most epic action scene I've ever seen, better than anything Hollywood have created thus far.


----------



## Kirthey

_Black Christmas_


----------



## Super Luigi

Incredibles 2

6.5 out of 10


----------



## The Dude

Currently watching Eyes Wide Shut.


----------



## Sygma

Split

Complete waste of time since you can figure out the whole movie at half its running time. Its just "worth" it because of the very ending / mc avoy's acting but still


----------



## Kaznos

It was entertaining.


----------



## Hollow Man

Days of Thunder with CRUISE, I saw what I wanted to see, I don't need to finish it. It's not terrible though. 

Lemony Snicket Series of Unfortunate Events CARREY, revisiting it. I like the book series much. Not sure if I like the children actors too much. Or if the characters are a bit stiff? Hmmmm... It's fun to watch Count Olaf's nefariousness and insincerity by Carrey.


----------



## Bastard

Dredd. One of the few comic book movies worth watching more than once.


----------



## Super Luigi

rewatched the first four movies of the Jurassic Park franchise, changed my mind about Jurassic Park 3, I like it now


----------



## Princess and the INFP

But I'm curious to know what that movie would be about.


----------



## Energumen

_Far and Away_. Usually, I don't like "period pieces" but I liked this one and a couple others. It's right up there with _The Last Samurai_ and _Gangs of New York_ for me.


----------



## Dissentient

*Tau*


----------



## kiwigrl

The equalizer


----------



## Selena Grey

Powaqqatsi
Stunning. I watched it three times and thought it was just as good as Koyaanisqatsi.
10/10


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*OtherLife (2017)*

Nothing mind blowing or profound like quite a few other low budget Sci-Fi, but it was alright for what it was. 

*Knowing (2009)*

I read about this on a list of poorly received movies that happened to be pretty decent, and I have to agree. There are some gripes, but overall it's done well and entertaining. Even if quite a bit of it doesn't make sense or is _super_ dumb. Nicolas Cage IMO is a damn fine actor.


----------



## Muriel

At commercial cinema - Sully

Private viewing - Courageous


----------



## fraddymurf

Titanic:smug:


----------



## Flow Ozzy

dsadad


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Better Watch Out


----------



## Penny

Dark Crystal


----------



## Folsom

The Disaster Artist

I don't know how they managed to make me feel sorry for Tommy Wiseau, but it happened.


----------



## Allersky

Get Out


----------



## Kirthey

_Now, Voyager_.

Wonderful.


----------



## Kittyalert

300 

Sent from my SM-J327T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

The Stand


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Flow Ozzy

Black Mass


----------



## Energumen

_Starship Troopers_. It was a much cheesier than I remembered. The screenplay was written terribly. It's a popcorn movie, I guess.


----------



## Selena Grey

Finally watched Infinity War. Wow, just wow. 

So many moments where I was genuinely amazed, so so good. I don’t know anything about Marvel other than the films so no idea how the comics go, but I’m so excited to see what happens next!

9/10 for me


----------



## Bastard

Anon. It was a netflix movie. Good premise. Mediocre execution. 

Would watch again while doing something else.


----------



## M3m3s4ndTr4sh

Inception. Blew my mind for a brief moment. Being able to enter people's subconscious would be an incredible way to manipulate them.


----------



## Wisteria

The First Man






The OST and the cinematography was really good! This film is great to watch at the cinema.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Forest Nymph

Wuthering Heights is my favorite novel and I've never seen a film version that comes close, seriously the book starts with a wickedly sadistically funny scene, and black comedy peppers the entire book, it's a freaking family saga that takes a week to read seriously, with social commentary on race, child abuse, classism, and possibly pagan spirituality (what else could Cathy and Heathcliff's relationship with the moors possibly otherwise be, especially returning as ghosts?) 

So here's this really complicated book, and there's all these shitty Hollywood movies that over-emphasize the romance and downplay nearly everything else. I kind of gave up.

This particular version still is not at all true to the book, it still focuses on Heathcliff and Cathy's relationship BUT it really tackles the race issue, makes the child abuse jarring and ugly, and is BREATHTAKING in its ability to portray Cathy and Heathcliff's animal love of the moors, of their natural environment, and utilizes symbolism to emphasize underlying dramatic tension, as well as showcasing beautiful and disturbing images of intimacy. 

Either you'll get this or you won't. I've seen people give it one star because they don't get that Wuthering Heights was never a Jane Austen novel and they probably aren't used to having to pay attention, feel and think about an art house film.

So I give you....art house 2012 Wuthering Heights:


----------



## Little Egg

Creepshow https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0083767/

Writer Stephen King
Director George A. Romero

Great performances from Leslie Nielsen, Stephen King, Hal Holbrook and Ed Harris (he's hilarious in this). I really enjoyed this movie, its got suspense, horror and comedy.


----------



## Allersky

Split.


----------



## VinnieBob

ONE OF THE MOST DISTURBING MOVIES I HAVE EVER SEEN
disclaimer-1st half of this movie is extremely warped
graphic incest and murder
yet it grabbed me immediately
there was too much to absorb so's I only watched the first half tonight
tomorrow night I will finish it


----------



## Super Luigi

The Sandlot

Ice Age

Ice Age: The Meltdown

Willy Wonka & the Chocolate Factory


----------



## Lemxn




----------



## Selena Grey

Mile 22. Rubbish really, takes about 3/4 of the film to get going and then they use flashbacks that spoil the ending all the way through the film! 3/10.


----------



## JanM00

The last movie I watched that blew me away was "Primal Fear" - exciting plot, absolutely intense acting (Edward Norton) and amazing ending...


----------



## JanM00

@Selena Grey Agree with Solo, good movie. Plot had no common theme in my opinion but the movie had the most sympathetic characters since the original trilogy.


----------



## Evanescent

Before sunrise


----------



## TranquilMindGun

Into the Woods. I never cared for Evan Rachel Wood, until this movie.


----------



## ae1905

*Criterion will launch its own classic film streaming service in 2019*


----------



## Tropes

Solo: A Star Wars story...

I don't really get why people are all upset and ups in arms about it. The main reason the movie wasn't that good was that it took zero risks and didn't do anything that should angery the fans, so why are the fans are angry? For anyone who is blaming it for "ruining Solo", that happened when we got the news that Greedo shot first, and the movie actually paid some lip service to that. Beyond that it's literally just an action flick within the SW universe, and for what it's worth it's a fun action flick.


----------



## Judson Joist

Back when I was working in the sterile lab of an orthopedics plant, my nickname was "Ralphie" because I reminded my co-workers of a "grown-up" (yeah, right) version of him. Coincidentally, I'm a big fan of lever-action rifles.
:tongue:
*Note:* The Red Ryder is lever-action, not "carbine-action." If it was a short-barrel levergun, you could call it a "lever-action carbine."


----------



## Super Luigi

^ that movie


----------



## nomedaigual

I have just seen Coraline's worlds and I'm scared, I don't want to go to sleep. Is this a movie for children??? I meant it let me with a very bad feeling, though the film intention might be the opposit.
I recommend it anyway, it's a good metaphor and one of the best movies I've seen lately.


----------



## Mmmm

AQUAMAN!!! Ok, I haven't seen it yet, but I CAN'T WAIT! So EXCITED!!! :smilewoot:


----------



## Forest Nymph

Hereditary. I don't want to ruin your experience of it, but it's kind of like when you are attracted to someone and you start dating them and you think they're so interesting and cool then suddenly things take a sharp turn after you've dated for two or three months and they get comfortable enough with you to show you their secret shrine to Anton Levey. 

To say it ripped off Rosemary's Baby, a gratuitously ridiculous film by it's own rites, is an insult to Rosemary's Baby. Rosemary's violated head spinning shock is actually made more disturbing by the garishly dressed geriatric clowns hailing Satan in the background. In Hereditary the implication is that we are supposed to terrified of scented candles and yoga studios. The final scene with the naked old people surrounding a teenaged boy in a princess crown should make anyone over the age of sixteen laugh. I mean holy fuck who actually likes this movie?


----------



## Flow Ozzy

The Crow (1994)


----------



## Introvertia

Birdbox (bs).


----------



## daleks_exterminate

A "documentary" about Giants, stargates, & fallen angels. 

Granted, I don't actually believe this stuff, BUT the people who made it do and I find it highly amusing.


----------



## pwowq

Source code.


----------



## Tazzie

Aquaman

I liked the movie too.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Coherence*

This tripped me out. It gets to a point where there's no longer a point to _following_; but by then the batshit jumps to another level so... the ending could've been better. All in all though, it was as good as I was expecting.

*Uncanny*

Better than I was expecting. Kinda feel good, kinda suspenseful. Good acting, good ending.

*Radius*

Nothing mind blowing. Not really a sci-fi like the other two, but the story was interesting(mystery), and it unravels well. Pace is good. A bit conflicting by the end, like Uncanny: what makes a person, the person.


----------



## Lucan1010

Just watched Monty Python and the Holy Grail for the first time last night, since it got added to Netflix in the US. Pretty hilarious, can't believe it took me so long to finally get around to it.


----------



## Albatross




----------



## DudeGuy

The Thing (2011)


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

DudeGuy said:


> The Thing (2011)


Have you watched the original(the old one)?


----------



## Forest Nymph

The Nun.

I really liked it as someone who respects religion. I could see someone who can't get into Catholicism or the entire Christian church really being bored by this movie though because it's not especially scary. Some parts are creepy or jump scare, but you almost have to believe in evil to be frightened by this movie.

That being said, it's exactly why I love the Nun. It's the subtlety and the atmosphere that makes this piece. The Farmiga sisters always take great spiritual roles like this.


----------



## pwowq

Sunshine.


----------



## DudeGuy

Sangam swadik said:


> Have you watched the original(the old one)?


You mean, the sequel. Yes I have! Most excellent


----------



## Albatross




----------



## Introvertia

*The Revenant*

Not as vile as they described, but two scenes affected (and soothed) my soul.


----------



## The red spirit

The garden of words


----------



## Introvertia

*Into the Wild*

It spoke to me, about fulfilling the ultimate dream and need. I've always daydreamed of existing independently outside of society. 


* *




I'd probably die the same way he did, by ignorance of consuming something unsuitable.


----------



## Introvertia

*Calibre*

'Twas okay.


----------



## Forest Nymph

I went to see *Stan & Ollie* on opening night at one of the oldest continually running movie theaters in America (1914. that's one of the reasons I love living in California I have no clue why people say we have no history here - we have the entire birthplace of cinema, the Victorians, the Chinese, the Japanese, the gold rush, the timber wars, arts and crafts architecture, the LGBT movement, the hippies, not to mention that we used to be Mexico and have numerous still-unrecognized tribes here). 

I laughed, I cried, I always make sure I go see stuff like this on the big screen. Period pieces and indie films, sometimes horror. Everything else I can watch streaming. 

Mostly though once I'm home I'm just wondering if John C. Reilly is A) naturally become morbidly obese B) put on a really dangerous amount of weight for the part or C) wore a fat suit. He played Oliver Hardy so sympathetically though, that you actually felt bad for him for only being 61 and having the health problems he had, like he was a victim to something beyond his control. That's just as magical as the buddy chemistry in the film, without either one it would have flopped.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Judson Joist

Back to the Future, Part 3


----------



## Introvertia

*Mountain*

Beautiful visuals, otherwise dull.


----------



## Shade

I saw _Schindler's List_ in cinema this week. I had never seen the whole thing but for some reason I was under the impression that I had only missed like, the last 15 minutes. Turned out there was a whole hour I hadn't seen and I really wish I would've watched it earlier. It was quite powerful to get to see it in a theatre and seeing other people's reaction to everything.


----------



## DudeGuy

Solo: A Star Wars Story

Predictable, but it wasn't terrible.


----------



## horseloverfat

Life of Pi


----------



## Folsom

Hacksaw Ridge

Excellent story and some of the best war combat scenes since Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## VinnieBob

Hand solo and the life of hair pih:


----------



## Sily

vinniebob said:


> Hand solo and the life of hair pih:


:laughing:


----------



## petersol

I’m a big fan of horror movies because they are mysterious, creepy, and thoughtful. 
Top 3 from me, all of them released in 2018! 

1. A Quiet Place
*A family is forced to live in silence while hiding from creatures that hunt by sound.*
Totally enjoyed this one and I pray they make a sequel!

2. The Meg
*After escaping an attack by what he claims was a 70-foot shark, Jonas Taylor must confront his fears to save those trapped in a sunken submersible. *
It is a good movie and the end is awesome. Worth the watch! 

3. Halloween (2018)
*Laurie Strode confronts her long-time foe Michael Myers, the masked figure who has haunted her since she narrowly escaped his killing spree on Halloween night four decades ago.*
Shlash. Run. Scream. Loved it. Jamie Lee Curtis is a complete badass!


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*The Girl in the Spider's Web*

Meh... why couldn't they have instead made sequels to the remakes?

*BlacKkKlansman*

Really not at all the kind of movie I thought I'd be watching. After getting past the initial - on purpose - cringe: it gets better.

A lot of scenes though had me watching individual actors more than the story due to the lines. i.e. trying to gauge their commitment and if I could get a sense of how difficult it was for them to stay in character. The end kind of crushed me though. Not the movie itself, but some of the real world found footage shots. Left me feeling really angry and heartbroken.


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## jetser




----------



## Suntide

Mean Girls


----------



## Doccium

Not a movie but *Sherlock* Season 2 Episode 1 - *A Scandal in Belgravia* and it was fantastic. One of the most refreshing laugh-marathons I had in a while, reminding me of when I obsessively watched *House M.D.*. Great characters, great story.


----------



## TricoFeathers

In theaters: Glass
At home: The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe (2005)


----------



## kimjongethan

Escape from Alcatraz (1979)


----------



## Shade

I just saw _Alita: Battle Angel_. I was thoroughly disappointed, even though I had nearly no expectations.

I think I might have liked it better had I read the manga or known anything about the story beforehand. Not because I think there was a tonne of hidden references that I would've caught had I had that knowledge, but because there were a few scenes/lines clearly intended to have an emotional impact which simply didn't work because the movie didn't do too well in portraying certain relationships between characters. This was especially true of Alita's and Dr. Ido's bond, which was the one with most potential but for some reason it just didn't work. I think this was partly because Christoph Waltz uncharacteristically enough didn't perform at his best in this role. It worked better with Alita and Hugo, which is why the last 15 minutes or so of the movie I quite enjoyed. Except for the ending which, while not terrible, I felt wasn't necessary.

Furthermore, the focus of the movie was almost exclusively on Alita, leaving the supporting characters and antagonists underdeveloped and bland. Plus, there were at least two badass scenes ruined by cringeworthy lines... The good parts of the movie were, like I said, the last 15 minutes or so and also that it was quite pleasing aesthetically, really good special effects. I did see it in IMAX though, so I guess that was to be expected. If you're someone who's on the fence about seeing this one in theaters, I'd say that the special effects are the main thing it has going for it. If you're more interested in the plot I'd recommend watching the 1993 animated movie or series or whatever it is. I've just skimmed though it (the whole thing's up on youtube) and it seems to contain pretty much the same pivotal scenes without a lot of useless stuff this live action movie added, seemingly as an excuse to make more intense action scenes.


----------



## Ziegel

Reservoir Dogs - go and see it it's one of the most funny and badass ones I know


----------



## Aluminum Frost

Ant-Man and The Wasp


----------



## Instinktual

Polar (Netflix original)

Though I'm not a fan of the extreme violence (what is it with hollywood and eye-gouging these days?), everything else was awesome. Mr. Mikkelsen was great in this, and the movie as a whole is very entertaining, with a surprisingly serious twist at the end. Netflix originals are getting better and better, and I hope they keep making off-beat comics into movies/tv shows.


----------



## Firemoon

Incredibles 2

It was appreciated to see that movie after spending a stressful week.


----------



## Firemoon

TricoFeathers said:


> In theaters: Glass
> At home: The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe (2005)


The Lion, was it good?


----------



## TricoFeathers

Firemoon said:


> The Lion, was it good?


Yes, very. One of the only movies I would say follows the book faithfully enough not to annoy me, and really beautiful sets and costumes, they did a great job.


----------



## dawynesmith526

I am last movie watched is Superman.


----------



## Doccium

The series "The Dragon Prince" season 2. Better than the first one which was already hyping me up for more.


----------



## Firemoon

It (2017)


----------



## m3t4pr3t3r

Hunter Killer - Didn't watch it till the end, seems like typical modern action movie.
Bohemian Rhapsody - Good movie.
Creed 2 - Generic fighter movie, it's ok, nothing special.


----------



## kiwigrl

Bird Box


----------



## Flow Ozzy

Venom -_-


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Survivor.*

A terrible good movie if you're tired and don't mind falling asleep to whatever it is you're watching.


----------



## Forest Nymph

I'm about to finally watch Crazy Rich Asians.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Tag... it was ok.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Prior....Deadpool 2 was pretty funny. Esp intro


----------



## Flow Ozzy




----------



## Hypaspist

Free Solo

Incredible film. Superbly done in an IMAX style, a masterclass in documentary filmmaking.


----------



## Mange

The boy who harnessed the wind


----------



## Introvertia

mother!

a try-hard. I did enjoy the chaos bits.


----------



## Veggie

Captain Marvel


----------



## Folsom

The House That Jack Built, Lars Von Trier's new movie.

Lots of people hate Lars Von Trier movies, but I really enjoy them and this one was especially good.

People don't seem to be able to separate the man from his creations. Lots of reviewers have given it bad reviews because they think that he is injecting his personal beliefs into the film. Wherever the beliefs come from shouldn't impact the quality of the film.

People complain about the violence as well. Yes, it's violent and it is gratuitous, but that is what you expect from a film about an extremely prolific and depraved serial killer who believes that his murders are a form of art.

I'd recommend watching it, but people make the mistake of expecting a LVT movie to be normal, they're not. 
They're very weird, in themes, structure and direction. 

If you can accept that, you should enjoy it.


----------



## Veggie

Not a movie, but I've started watching Documentary Now! again on Netflix. 

A lot of the episodes have been pretty decent, but "Juan Likes Chicken and Rice" is gold. 

Fred Armisen is a king of satire. He seemingly takes himself so seriously that the absurdist moments that crop up are completely surreal. It creates this state for comedy that works like a crescendo. It's not laugh out loud funny until suddenly it is, and I love getting drawn in like that.

Helping to fill the hole that Portlandia left behind.


----------



## Albatross

I cried so much, magnificient movie...


----------



## Folsom

The new Netflix film 'Triple Frontier'

This was marketed as much more of an action movie than it really is. I was surprised by this, but I wasn't sure if it was a pleasant surprise or not.
It's probably a 5/10. 

Worth a watch, but nowhere near the level of something like Lone Survivor which is obviously what they were going for.


----------



## Albatross




----------



## DudeGuy

Akira


----------



## Elspeth

The X-Files, the Movie (the first film they made). It was fun. In our sci-fi addicted household it still goes down vrey well.


----------



## Introvertia

*As above, so below. *

I don't know what it is about this movie, I truly enjoy it each time, although it's not terribly clever or original.
It simply feeds some part of my imagination. It leaves me feeling curious and wanting to paint nightmares.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

Men, Women, & Children ((2014))


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

​Captain Marvel


----------



## Rascal01

Sailer of the King.


----------



## Rascal01

Jump Into Hell.


----------



## Rong Wong

Jane Eyre (2011 version)


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

This may seem nuts but I finally got around to watching:

*12 Monkeys*

It was a bit hard to get into at first because the aesthetics initially reminded me a lot of Monty Python. It's done in a way that despite being predictable, still had me second guessing myself so seems like on that front it was a success. Surprisingly good acting by Bruce Willis, and overall enjoyable story; but I tend to like anything with time travel done well...

*Gattaca*

I think I remember seeing part of this on television once, and wanting to know what movie it was, though never being able to find out until now. Everything is beautiful, and there's enough to unpack after the fact. So good. I recently finished watching Knights of Sidonia(as well, finally!), and was feeling kind of depressed thinking I wouldn't be finding anything anytime soon that would leave me with similar thought/feeling. This might have surpassed that.


----------



## FeliciteM

Aquaman. Was not nearly as good as I'd hoped it would be.


----------



## Lucan1010

On Monday I was able to go to a free early showing of the new Pet Sematary. It was alright. It was effective at being scary but not great at making me care about the characters.


----------



## Rong Wong

Dorian Gray

The man who doesn't age.

@Judson Joist
:wink:


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Shazam!

A really great movie. Action, adventure, comedy and heart. I saw it in 4DX. It's my new favorite Christmas movie.


----------



## Judson Joist

Ghost Ship. I'd seen it before, but rewatched it just because.



Rong Wong said:


> Dorian Gray
> 
> The man who doesn't age.
> :wink:


:tongue:
Someone should have told him a good diet is better than magic.


----------



## Pippi

The Mustang


----------



## Super Luigi

I haven't seen a whole movie in a long time, but now I can finally post here again, lol

Batman Returns on my phone last night


----------



## Judson Joist

Re-watched Captain America: Civil War with my INFP BFF. I was on Team Rogers, whereas he was on Team Stark (even though we both hate the miserable failure that is the UN).


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Captain Marvel 
Avengers Endgame


----------



## Tropes

Captain Marvel 

* *





It is decent. It's not as bad as the haters are crying and it isn't the MCU's Wonder Woman either. It was a fun watch but I came out feeling like even though I just saw a very character-centric movie, I don't feel like I know the character.

I.E.
Tony is a narcissist struggling with learning to take responsibility, Banner has split personality with anger management issues, Rogers faces the failures of his own naive idealism, Even Natasha - who has yet to have a movie of her own - has a full fledged personality overcompensating for her unanswered childhood need for family and belonging. 
Danvers has.... Powers, I guess? She has somehow managed to find out she was brainwashed by the closest people to her against her will and come out of it completely unscathed, with no personal issues or anything resembling a personality at all, even not a single trust issue, considering that she seems to more or less changes motivation on command based on the last thing anyone tells her.

Despite that, the movie was still a fun watch, because of a cat, and a cyclops.


----------



## Introvertia

*Death proof*, after a loooooong while. It was brilliant, a light make-feel-good-mood movie.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Last movies I have watched over the last few months (I prefer a series when I do watch stuff)

Overboard (flipped roles from original) I like Anna Faris. Cute RomCom type movie.

Arrival -I am still not sure what I think about this movie. 

What Men Want- It was ok. RomComish as well

Incredibles 2 = AWESOME Long overdue sequel.

I am not sure if I have already said Deadpool 2 but, the intro alone was hilarious.


----------



## Hypaspist

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas

PLEASE Netflix, recommend me moar like it! 

Beautifully done. Feels like something from the beat generation in cinema form.


----------



## TallGreen

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Last movies I have watched over the last few months (I prefer a series when I do watch stuff)
> 
> Overboard (flipped roles from original) I like Anna Faris. Cute RomCom type movie.
> 
> Arrival -I am still not sure what I think about this movie.
> 
> What Men Want- It was ok. RomComish as well
> 
> Incredibles 2 = AWESOME Long overdue sequel.
> 
> I am not sure if I have already said Deadpool 2 but, the intro alone was hilarious.


i quite liked arrival, i loved the slow pace of it.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

TallGreen said:


> i quite liked arrival, i loved the slow pace of it.


It was not the pace of it. I generally, will not watch movies that involve children abused, dying, being kidnapped, killed...ect. (Note: I am not spoiling it for anyone) But, still...it was not that either. I am not saying it is a bad movie. I am just not sure what I think/feel about it.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

This ... (starring Stormy Daniels)


----------



## gloricle

Crazy Rich Asians. I had watched it twice prior to today and I saw this in class for the third time today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TallGreen

gloricle said:


> Crazy Rich Asians. I had watched it twice prior to today and I saw this in class for the third time today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why are you watching this in class?


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Sily

Gloria.

Chilean-Spanish production, 2013.

I want to be this woman's friend! Great character, she will stay with me for days. Pauline Garcia rocks!


----------



## SasK63

It's not a new movie but I think the last one I watched was Toy Story. Love that movie


----------



## nonnaci

Avengers Endgame

The fan service was turned to the maxed on this one.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Silence of the Lambs. I've seen it at least a few times before.

Great film. 8.5 / 10


----------



## Neige Noire

Avengers Endgame.

Good movie. The ending was perfect in its imperfections. It's gonna haunt me for a while.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*The Wandering Earth.*

CGI was decent and it had its moments; of feels. Satisfied.


----------



## Super Luigi

Batman Returns


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby

Either _Ant-Man and Wasp_ or _Black Panther_, I can't remember which one I saw last...


----------



## DudeGuy

Jurassic World Fallen Kingdom :sorrow:


----------



## Pippi

The Amazing Human Body


----------



## NelleArrangement

Detective Pikachu with a few friends


----------



## Penny

Last movie was Ponyo. Last show was Married with Children episode 1 season 1. LOL!


----------



## Super Luigi

technically this is off-topic but whatever lol

I really want to see a movie again, but I haven't been in the mood to sit and watch it attentively, and I don't like to watch movies without giving it attention.


----------



## sapphoz

Oldboy! by Park Chan-Wook (2003)

I would give it a 4,5/5, as a thriller lover, i was sure to enjoy it.
It's been a long time since I've loved a movie from beginning to end, you get so dragged up to the story that you need absolutely to finish it to understand why the main character was dragged into this crazy story. The plot twist is incredible. I found an interesting video on YouTube of a guy reviewing some part of the movie concentrating on the psychological aspects of the movie, I found his video very well made and I wanted to share it because the number of views is ridiculously low compared to the quality of his video. (I can't post links right now so if you want to watch the video, just type : "Vengeance is mine | Oldboy, an in-depth analysis", you will probably found it.)

I'll probably watch more korean movies from now on, if anyone see this post and you have a korean movie or even asian movies in general to recommend, feel free to send me a message !


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Last night I saw Aladdin (2019) in 4dx. It's an absolutely wonderful film, my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## nonnaci

Upgrade (2018).

An interesting ex-machina body horror twist.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

@sapphoz a few off the top of my head(so many more great Korean movies tbh):


The Wailing
Memories of Murder
I Saw the Devil
The Villainess
The Age of Shadows
Train to Busan
A Bittersweet Life
Friend(Chin-gu)
My Wife is a Gangster
My Sassy Girl
The Beauty Inside


----------



## ReliK

Suicide Kings


----------



## sapphoz

@BenevolentBitterBleeding

I've already seen Train to Busan and Memories of murder but never heard about the other movies. I'll probably watch them this summer when I'll have more free time. 

Thanks a lot for these recommandations !


----------



## Hypaspist

_The Fifth Element
_
Yes, I know Bruce Willis is in it, and that it has a well know opera scene in it, but the rest of the film is only ok imo. There were some gems editing-wise, though.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## nonnaci

Aladdin 2019.

The poor CGI quality was noticeable enough to be distracting.


----------



## Ttalkkugjil

Last night I went to see the animated movie, "Dilili a Paris." It was a French film, shown with Korean subtitles here.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

The Hitman's Body Guard -pretty good

Last week ~ Jupiter Ascending meh


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Tropes

Good Omens

I was 13 when I read the book, that's a lot of rose colored nostalgia for it to chellange, and it totally passed. The show just brought everything to life... Gaiman brought back his work with Terry Pratchett to life, with quite a bit of respect for Terry's contribution and humor. David Tennant as Crowely was better than any Crowely I imagined while reading it, Michael Sheen made an annoying character adorable... It's 6 hours of fun that's worth having. Technically a mini-series not a movie, but I kind of watched it as one... Well, Two.


----------



## jetser

Half bad, half good.

At its best moments it plays like Superbad, at its worst, well you can guess.


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Morpheus83

The Snowman (2017). Michael Fassbender and Jonas Karlsson look pretty good  I don't know who's hotter.


----------



## Charus

Spiderman: Far from home 2019

Honestly I'd say average at best, just loads of GFX effects. The villain was cool though... But really, just your painfully generic marvel movie.


----------



## Morpheus83

Piercing (2018). Not bad, but the novel is better. And Chris Abbott is weirdly hot


----------



## nonnaci

Valhalla Rising.
Surreal & ambient done right. Silent protagonists are awesome as you can project whatever you want.


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Pippi

Platoon


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

Jamón Jamón


----------



## Rong Wong

I am Mother


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Crowbo

Zootopia


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Batman: Hush*

DCUAOM good, but I wasn't expecting it to not follow the source, so a bit betrayed by the deviation.


----------



## Introvertia

*Paradise Lost: The Child Murders at Robin Hood Hills*

It was both intriguing and ridiculous.


----------



## Lucan1010

Just watched Kiki's Delivery Service for the first time! It was such a good movie.


----------



## SoloHin

The book of Henry, it is awesome and it blew my mind a bit.


----------



## Lucan1010

Once Upon a Time in Hollywood


----------



## Suntide

The Visit


----------



## Morpheus83

Wolves at the Door. Not as bad as the critics have made it out to be, IMO.


----------



## Lucan1010

Annihilation


----------



## Energumen

_Robinson Crusoe on Mars_


----------



## Asmodaeus




----------



## Hifrad

open water


----------



## BlunKram

Once upon a time in Hollywood


----------



## kiwigrl

Falling inn love. It might be a bit cheesy and the co star is an Australian rather than a kiwi, but I am loving that it is filmed in Thames, New Zealand. I love hearing kiwi accents in a movie. Thames is in the Coromandel Peninsula, which is one of the most stunning areas in NZ, with gorgeous beaches everywhere.


----------



## Flow Ozzy

John Wick 3


----------



## TacoTach

_Dawn of the Planet of the Apes_

Terrific movie! Easily one of the best planet of the apes in my view.


----------



## VoodooDolls

let the right one in 9/10

i believe i had a similar relationship at some point


----------



## Lucan1010

About to go watch The Wizard of Oz in 35mm tonight. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Judson Joist

Who Framed Roger Rabbit?


----------



## Lucan1010

_Signs_, on September 20th of course in honor of the Area 51 raid


----------



## Energumen

_The Fanatic_. Sometimes unintentionally hilarious, at other times downright disturbing.


----------



## VoodooDolls

Loveless, a Russian film about fucked up human relationships. I enjoyed because of its great ambience but I was a bit disappointed by the way it ends. A must watch definitely 8/10


----------



## nonnaci

Ghost in the Shell 2017

Alienation and the search for identity seems to be a prevailing theme in tech-dystopias. We've mediated away too much of our direct experiences.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

I have a thing for horror movies. Think it's because I can escape and forget about my worries and issues going on at the moment.

The last horror movie I watched was The Guest and I loved it!!


----------



## Super Luigi

The Family Man starring Nicholas Cage and Téa Leoni


----------



## nonnaci

Joker

I was hesitant going into the film whether such a force of chaos could be given a humanized origin story. Was absolutely stunned by Jacqueline Phoenix's portrayal of the eponymous character. From how he evokes irony by merging laughter with self-pity, his descent into psychosis, to his partial and full rebirth into possession by the trickster archetype, every scene was magic.


----------



## Kaznos

Mystic MagentaRose said:


> I have a thing for horror movies. Think it's because I can escape and forget about my worries and issues going on at the moment.
> 
> The last horror movie I watched was The Guest and I loved it!!


That movie had a pretty good soundtrack.


----------



## Folsom

Joker. This movie is excellent, best of the year so far.


----------



## VoodooDolls

Folsom said:


> Joker. This movie is excellent, best of the year so far.


i haven't seen it but i'm not that hyped about it, to me midsommar and parasite (both released this year) were both amazing movies and even when they reflected the toxicity of our society they did so in a more subtle and stylized way (perhaps the right word is innovative) compared to what i've read and seen so far about the joker which seems to be yet another average attempt at understanding radicalized youth. again i'm not saying that the movie is bad, probably i'll like it, i'm just seeing scenes here and there and i totally know what to expect.


----------



## Lucan1010

Just saw an early screening of Jexi and...wow. That's gotta be the weirdest movie I've ever seen and I'm not quite sure how I feel about it lol


----------



## Folsom

VoodooDolls said:


> i haven't seen it but i'm not that hyped about it, to me midsommar and parasite (both released this year) were both amazing movies and even when they reflected the toxicity of our society they did so in a more subtle and stylized way (perhaps the right word is innovative) compared to what i've read and seen so far about the joker which seems to be yet another average attempt at understanding radicalized youth. again i'm not saying that the movie is bad, probably i'll like it, i'm just seeing scenes here and there and i totally know what to expect.


Maybe I'm being naive but I think they just wanted to tell an interesting Joker origin story. 

I understand that people like looking for the social commentary films are making, but it's the Joker, the guy has been a mass murdering maniac for years in comic and film adaptations. 

Taxi Driver had the same kind of backlash as this film and yet that is still viewed now as a cinematic classic.

I think you'll probably get around to watching it one day and I think you'll enjoy it because as a film, on its own, without any of the speculation about its social commentary I think it is undeniably brilliant.


----------



## Super Luigi

Isn't It Romantic starring Rebel Wilson


----------



## Lucan1010

Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## Lucan1010

A Silent Voice


----------



## Doccium

Joker

Went into the cinema for a good time, left with stage 5 depression.
Great movie, has been holding my thoughts hostage ever since last Wednesday. Directly made its way on my top five movie list. Feeling every kind of emotion about it. Probably will see it in the cinema again; and that's rare, like a one-time-thing - never considered that before with a film I believe. Usually I do not feel _so_ strongly about movies/series. However, I _do_ have strong connections to the characters and story. No, that's not correct - I feel strong about movies/series, very strong, but this way of feeling is very strange to me - very personally and uncomfortably close (in a good way though). I don't really know how to put it in words. 

Tl;dr.: Breathtaking.


----------



## VoodooDolls

joker = overrated
loveless = underrated 

in the tall grass 4/10

that was funny af, these guys writing the dialogues were trolls for sure. the drama - bizarre triangle between the girl her bf and wtf her brother literally emerges out of nowhere, i know it is based on a novel, and if it's like that in the book then fuck that guy who wrote it.

raw 6/10

a movie about a teenage french girl who realizes she's a cannibal i would say with a certain amount of social commentary, etc.
i thought it was entertaining.

a ghost story 6/10

kinda boring but if you are not used to these type of slow paced metaphoric indie movies with a dark ambience then you'll probably enjoy it more than i did.

arctic 8/10

nice slow paced movie, loses a bit of punch near the end but besides that it's great


----------



## Anunnaki Spirit

"Thank God we can't tell the future. We'd never get out of bed."


----------



## Peppermint Mocha

Angel has fallen


----------



## windking

Become a timeless classic.


----------



## DudeGuy

The Lego Movie 2: The Second Part

Wonderful experience, very fun and warming. I don't think you'd even need to see the first movie.


* *




Also, that kid is a little shit. I'd give the sister all the legos.


----------



## Super Luigi

Batman & Mr. Freeze: SubZero


----------



## Energumen

I saw the original _Texas Chainsaw Massacre_. More disgusting than scary.


----------



## pwowq

Us.
_ - Boring!_


----------



## Doccium

Joker. For the 2nd time. Feeling heartbroken.


----------



## Miss Sophia 124

Last Finished: Christmas is Here Again

Currently Watching: They Live


----------



## fendertele

https://www.reddit.com/r/WWE/commen...oever_made_this_is/?ref=share&ref_source=link

Whose yer daddy Gotham


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Sword Master*

At first the visuals look a bit out of place with modern tech, but the overall aesthetic feels authentic to old school production. I thought the story and dialogue were excellent, while acting was what's expected; so I'm glad I trusted that one youtube comment mentioning the above, and not the critiques made of the film by actual critics.

*Chasing the Dragon*

At some point I thought I was watching something previously from the past(because of a character). Based on true story, it's actually really well done; which considering the cast and director is kind of a no-brainer. There's even a couple Easter eggs that I thought was pretty funny. Has an old school vibe and look as well(or maybe just more a Wong Jing thing).


----------



## Veggie

This like D list old school R.L. Stine movie with Ali Lohan that was so campy it was actually amazing lol.


----------



## Super Luigi

Aquaman


----------



## fendertele

Not a movie but really enjoying the new apple series The Morning Show.


----------



## Lucan1010

Jojo Rabbit


----------



## nonnaci

Once upon a time in Hollywood. 

Realized how Hollywood is absurd in best of ways after this film.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Shadow (2018)*

After seeing the trailer for this earlier in the year, I had kind of filed it away in the back of my mind quietly anticipating its NA 'home' release; so when I noticed it on Netflix the other day I was sooo excited. Well. It's not quite how I thought it'd be. That being said, I'm also not entirely sure if it was better than my expectations or worse. Probably a bit of both, but for different criteria.


----------



## The Dude

Doctor Sleep.


----------



## Convex

the witch

was weird


----------



## 74893H

Watched Jacob's Ladder (original) the other day. Can definitely see where Silent Hill got its influence from.


----------



## Convex

fractured

was good


----------



## Sybow

Waking life

Still have to rewatch it.. because of being under the influence the first time.
Shit goes deep..


----------



## horseloverfat

Witness of another world. Really good, and emotionally impactful.


----------



## mushr00m

Dead Mans Shoes(2004)


----------



## Albatross




----------



## mushr00m

Exorcist III (1990)


----------



## Energumen

_I Am Legend_


----------



## Albatross




----------



## Super Luigi

Actually, I don't remember the *last* movie I've seen.

but the most recent one I remember is The Dark Knight


----------



## Albatross




----------



## Sily

Us.

It earns the highly regarded F, from me.


----------



## strawberryLola

_What's Eating Gilbert Grape
_
Somewhere I read online- took the advice, and have been _mesmerized!!_:heart:


----------



## Folsom




----------



## DudeGuy

Since getting disney plus, Fantasia, Inside Out, (netflix) Infinity War, Endgame, and now Guardians of the Galaxy vol. 2


----------



## mushr00m

Dazed and Confused (1993)


----------



## lougotlost

Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## Folsom

The Irishman.

It's a great movie, one of Scorsese's best. It's just very long.


----------



## Albatross

They are 25, and are getting married today.
They are 35, were united ten years ago and torn today.
They are 45 were torn ten years ago and try to fix it today...
Three marriages at a wedding, three couples during 24 hours of a ceremony a bit perturbée by the doubts and crises of each person.
"How wonderful is to love", bravely sing the priest, at a time when one in three marriages ends up in divorce...
One in three : okay, but which one?


----------



## nonnaci

Knives out.

Didn't know Daniel Craig retired to become a witty Sherlock.


----------



## Albatross




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*The King*

Can't speak on the historical accuracy, but it was very well acted, and engaging. Loved the writing, as well the scenery.


----------



## Albatross




----------



## bigstupidgrin

The Irishman was great. Worth the 3 and a half hours.


----------



## Albatross




----------



## smallhead

Marriage Story

Probably my fav of Noah. It's a tough look at how you can be the "bad guy" in someone's story without ever waking up to that fact --until something lays you out flat. There's also something here I'm wary of trying to articulate about how men and women struggle to get on an even level to weigh the rightness of their actions against each other. The balance is all wonky from the start. May actually have more to do with psychology than sex. Also of note is the way social norms act as an overlay that flags certain actions and connects them to cultural precedents whether good or bad.


----------



## WarmMachines

A Quiet Place


----------



## Lucan1010

Honey Boy


----------



## nonnaci

Parasite

Social commentary on class struggle / resentment, poor propping up the rich from the underground, false mountains to climb, and no alternative solutions. The cinematography was shot very well.


----------



## Albatross




----------



## Folsom

Rope. It's a great movie and hasn't aged badly, given that it was made in 1948. 
It takes place mainly in one room and plays out more like a stage performance, so it isn't like you have to worry about terrible practical effects or badly choreographed action.


----------



## Doccium

_The White Crow_

Never heard of Nureyev before but got interested after a quick talk and went to watch in the cinema. Do not regret it.


----------



## 30812

Joker 2019.
3/10. 
Very boring.
Knew what's it about halfway through. Didn't like what I saw.
Didn't finish the movie and left to do something else but left it running in the background so I could hear the dialogues.
Basically he snapped and killed everyone who crossed him. So what. 
John Wick did it with bambambambambambam not tears and hahahaahahahahaha.


----------



## Super Luigi

t4u6 said:


> Joker 2019.
> 3/10.
> Very boring.
> Knew what's it about halfway through. Didn't like what I saw.
> Didn't finish the movie and left to do something else but left it running in the background so I could hear the dialogues.
> Basically he snapped and killed everyone who crossed him. So what.
> John Wick did it with bambambambambambam not tears and hahahaahahahahaha.


Refreshing, an opinion that isn't the same as all the others I heard, telling me to watch it.


----------



## The Dude

The Lego Batman Movie...:laughing:

I love this freakin' movie.


----------



## Super Luigi

Rudolph The Red Nosed Reindeer

on TV tonight


----------



## Lucan1010

Your Name


----------



## VoodooDolls

currently watching ad astra, i mean i started last night but i got sleepy and went to bed, i'll probably finish it tonight, so far it's kinda interesting
also gotta finish when they see us, it's good but it's also a bit frustrating and overly dramatic show, it makes you feel dizzy at times because all of the unfairness, it's like seeing all the things i don't like in society working in perfect harmony against good people, also quite surprised about trump in the show. i mean i still like him despite of that fucked up thing. everything is a trend u know.


----------



## KSYHM

I saw Star Wars the rise of Skywalker and I found it rather good. It was not excellent, but certainly not as bad as the critics on You Tube say. Even those “Plotholes” are not really plotholes. And I found the visuals fantastic, especially Exagol. The fight choreography were good, and what they did with Rey was great too. You just have to be a bit open minded and see that even if there are new things happening in this movie, remember that the force lightening were introduced in the last episode of the original trilogy, in the past final movie.


----------



## Hexigoon

*Milk (2008)* _dir. Gus Van Sant_
⭐⭐⭐⭐ 

Great biopic of Harvey Milk, the first openly gay elected official in California. The film has won numerous awards including 2 Oscars for Best Actor (Sean Penn) and Best Original Screenplay. Both well deserved.


----------



## Lucan1010

Togo on Disney Plus. It was ok


----------



## Super Luigi

The Santa Claus starring Tim Allen


----------



## Folsom

Once Upon A Time In Hollywood.

The last 30 minutes of this movie are pure enjoyment. Excellent movie.


----------



## Super Luigi

A Christmas Carol from 1999 with Sir Patrick Stewart


----------



## jetser

Genius of a movie


----------



## 74893H

Just watched The Sleeping Bride / Glass Brain. That was the weirdest film I've ever seen in my life, holy hell.


----------



## Super Luigi

Star Wars: Rise of Skywalker

Why is this movie unpopular? I only had one complaint with it, the ending.

but I don't understand why a lot of people don't like it :idunno:

not that I ever understand popular opinion :laughing:


----------



## 74893H

I watched a Korean horror film called Phone, was genuinely pretty good. Some really freaky moments.


----------



## isabellamor

I have watched Frozen II with my 5-year old cousin, I prefer the first one.


----------



## Lucan1010

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## HannahB

JOJO RABBIT (2019)

There are laughs to be had and comedy is the film's second nature, war being its first, the balance between the two does work.

Absolutely LOVE it!!!


----------



## Introvertia

*Train to Busan*

positive surprise! It was creepy, made me lol, cry, all around entertaining.


----------



## Lucan1010

The Lighthouse. It was fantastic


----------



## Lucan1010

Color out of Space


----------



## AgileLight

HannahB said:


> JOJO RABBIT (2019)
> 
> There are laughs to be had and comedy is the film's second nature, war being its first, the balance between the two does work.
> 
> Absolutely LOVE it!!!


I saw it last week; it was fantastic!


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*The Report*

It's weird to me that I only have the faintest of recollections as to when this was happening; and after watching this, it's kind of crazy to me that the US was capable of even doing what was outlined. Not so much the extremity in measures because let's be honest, that's not so hard to believe, nor do I believe that it doesn't _still_ happen some, where. Though what really surprised me was that it seemed like it was actually a big deal to select persons in office, and that they actually wanted to release the findings - whether it be for political gain or not. Overall, I get that it's just a movie but still... kind of _that_ feeling, thinking that _some_ times _good_ people don't just do nothing.


----------



## Elspeth

The Hollow Man with Kevin Bacon. Interesting and promising, but then turned into a remake of Terminator. Not bad enough to be funny.


----------



## Pippi

Song of the Sea


----------



## Aluminum Frost

El Camino


----------



## hales52425

Harry Potter


----------



## Lucan1010

Rewatched Jojo Rabbit


----------



## AgileLight

Parasite









It was very good, but not a movie for everyone. Skip if you have issues with dark subjects or gruesome violence.


----------



## Pippi

Summer Hours


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Frozen II


----------



## VinnieBob




----------



## Pippi

VinnieBob said:


>


I've never listened to this song in its original version. Beyond the "let it go" phrase, I don't know how it goes. Now this is the version that I'll have to sing if ever called upon to do this at karaoke night.

Not that I've ever been to karaoke night, but you never know.

Thanks, ho.


----------



## VinnieBob

Pippi said:


> I've never listened to this song in its original version. Beyond the "let it go" phrase, I don't know how it goes. Now this is the version that I'll have to sing if ever called upon to do this at karaoke night.
> 
> Not that I've ever been to karaoke night, but you never know.
> 
> Thanks, ho.


Lol it’s funny you called me ho
My user name on guns of glory is slut ho and the other users call me ho:laughing:


----------



## Super Luigi

Ocean's Eleven

starring George Clooney


----------



## SecondStar

Ghost World *.*


----------



## Super Luigi

Sonic The Hedgehog

the ending sets up a sequel, it was great and I'm looking forward to the next one


----------



## Xool Xecutioner

Joker.

Hope to see Sonic the Hedgehog but alas.


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth

8 1/2 Fellini


----------



## grigter

The Gentlmen


----------



## Lucan1010

Vertigo


----------



## 74893H

Finally got around to watching some Studio Ghibli films!

Spirited Away - Really good, I liked it quite a lot.

My Neighbour Totoro - A lot more kiddy than I was expecting, but it was okay.

Princess Mononoke - Less keen, I don't get it at all. The more I think about it the more pointless the whole story seems to me.


----------



## Lucan1010

Four Rooms. It was Ok


----------



## Thefabricwhichbleedstruth

Batman the tim burton classic!


----------



## Super Luigi

Thefabricwhichbleedstruth said:


> Batman the tim burton classic!


in my opinion, still the best Batman movie of all time


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

Color Out Of Space: I loved it!! It blew me away. It was something different indeed. I hope I come across more movies like this.


----------



## Lucan1010

Rewatched Parasite


----------



## Crowbo

Black Panther I think


----------



## TTIOTBSAL




----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*The Edge of Seventeen.*

I was enjoy. (⊙△⊙✿)


----------



## TTIOTBSAL

I would watch it just for the actors. I also like the story. Good OST. The Clooney/Swinton ending scene is epic. Tom Wilkinson +


----------



## Whomst_be_Sending_Me_Nude

Climax was pretty good.


----------



## reymond32

I watched Ford V ferrari. What a masterclass. Christian Bale is love <3


----------



## Lesoris

reymond32 said:


> I watched Ford V ferrari. What a masterclass. Christian Bale is love <3


I want to watch it, did you like it?


----------



## DudeGuy

the big short


----------



## Judson Joist

Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker. It was actually good. Then again, I also liked 'Solo' (plus, Jar Jar is my favorite Star Wars character), so what do I know?


----------



## Super Luigi

Judson Joist said:


> Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker. It was actually good. Then again, I also liked 'Solo' (plus, Jar Jar is my favorite Star Wars character), so what do I know?


I have some critiques of the Han Solo Story but it was still pretty good. :idunno:


----------



## Introvertia

おもひでぽろぽろ

it made me both laugh and cry.


----------



## bengesserit8675309

syndoche new york. its about everything... 

''Everything is more complicated than you think. You only see a tenth of what is true. There are a million little strings attached to every choice you make; you can destroy your life every time you choose. But maybe you won't know for twenty years. And you may never ever trace it to its source. And you only get one chance to play it out. Just try and figure out your own divorce. And they say there is no fate, but there is: it's what you create. And even though the world goes on for eons and eons, you are only here for a fraction of a fraction of a second. Most of your time is spent being dead or not yet born. But while alive, you wait in vain, wasting years, for a phone call or a letter or a look from someone or something to make it all right. And it never comes or it seems to but it doesn't really. And so you spend your time in vague regret or vaguer hope that something good will come along. Something to make you feel connected, something to make you feel whole, something to make you feel loved. And the truth is I feel so angry, and the truth is I feel so f***ing sad, and the truth is I've felt so f***ing hurt for so f***ing long and for just as long I've been pretending I'm OK, just to get along, just for, I don't know why, maybe because no one wants to hear about my misery, because they have their own. Well, f*** everybody. Amen.''


----------



## Introvertia

Sion Sono's *The Forest of Love*

It was perfection, I laughed so much


----------



## The Dude

The Tiger King docuseries...that was a wild ride. :laughing:


----------



## SymphonyInBlue

Paterson (2016)


----------



## BigApplePi

Hanna. A very photogenic teen girl brought up in the woods who can certainly handle herself in tough situations. Went to bed before I finished the movie though. Eager to resume later today.


----------



## jetser

oliviaofneptune said:


> I put my explanation in spoilers in case anyone hasn't seen it but wants to.
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly the girlfriend doesn't actually exist; she is an idealized figure based on someone he once met. The ending where he freezes to death is where the story is closest to reality because I think the premise of the movie is more about ending his life.


Interesting. Why do you think that? I think she was fleshed out enough a character 
* *




to not be a fantasy of some sort. I mean there are enough movies already where the woman is just an idolized image and this seemed like a genuine take on relationships.


----------



## Wisteria

the dark knight

good moments but overall overrated


----------



## Bellerixx

-


----------



## BigApplePi

Anna. An agent performs the longest martial arts choreography I've ever seen. Good movie.


----------



## Lesoris

If you don't know what movie to watch, I recommend The Prestige, Arrival, Interstellar, Limitless, Marvel movies, Knives Out. These movies are really worth watching. I always look for good streaming websites here streamingsites.com . I hope it's useful


----------



## eeo

A Room with a View (1985)

The cast is fantastic. If it's not the genre you'd usually go for, I'd still recommend watching it even if it was only for Daniel Day-Lewis' performance.


----------



## moonpixie

Hocus Pocus


----------



## BigApplePi

99 Homes. A devastating movie if you've had your home threatened. This movie is about losing your home (2008 houosing crisis), the people who have to evict you and corruption in doing so.


----------



## Bellerixx

Coraline. I love this movie so much!!
(I keep watching it several times and never get bored. Which, I learned the story behind it.)

Well, it's tim burton movie, and somehow I'm a fan of his movies


----------



## ImpossibleHunt

_The Silence of the Lambs_ (1991)


----------



## Eugenia Shepherd

_American Horror Story_ (Season 1).
Obviously not a movie, but close enough.


----------



## Anonymous12345

Watchmen


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Keeping Up With the Kardashians seasons. Not a movie but, way longer than one lol


----------



## jetser

Blackpink: Light Up the Sky

I watched it first day it was up. What does that say about me? lol


----------



## jetser

Dune by David Lynch.

Ok, what the F is this? This is not funny, this is not interesting, this is not anything I would watch.


----------



## moonpixie

Beetlejuice


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Tenet - A MIND blowing must see.


----------



## Electra

The Hunger Games

Friendship, bravery and morals...several heroes in this movie!


----------



## Perlanthesis

First time watch for an sociological essay on courtship


----------



## moonpixie

Currently watching A League of Their Own


----------



## moonpixie

Ammonite


----------



## Plusless

Tenet

Had some interesting sides to it, but the quality crumbled hard in the last hour. Passes as a bad Bond movie.

6.5/10


----------



## BigApplePi

Queen's Gambit. About a girl chess prodigy. Loved it. Just loved it. Can't tell you why cuz it's too painful.


----------



## Electra




----------



## Aluminum Frost

No country for old men and some dc animated movies yesterday


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*Hubie Halloween

Look for a Star

Love O2O*


----------



## LetMeRemainAMystery

Interstellar!


----------



## moonpixie

National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation.


----------



## Merry_Sweet94

Kill Bill 2


----------



## Electra

*The Square*










* *





Satire about how successful, pretty people take hold - or not - when the bubble they live in bursts.


----------



## KindaSnob!

Electra said:


> *The Square*
> View attachment 872281
> 
> 
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satire about how successful, pretty people take hold - or not - when the bubble they live in bursts.


I have heard that it's good! Is it really good? Whether it's good or not, i will watch it though.


----------



## Electra

KindaSnob! said:


> I have heard that it's good! Is it really good? Whether it's good or not, i will watch it though.


It is like living in a nightmare 😄
This guy in red glasses seem to think he can take short cuts but the consequences comes and bites him in unexpected ways!


----------



## Scoobyscoob

The last movie I viewed is a documentary but I suppose those are still movies, Danger Close:

You can watch it for free with ads on Youtube:


----------



## NipNip

_The Graduate_

Three years ago I loved it. Now I love it more.


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## Plusless

Apocalypse Now

Interesting use of contrast between action and calmness. The unease that this contrast creates pulls the plot forward while complimenting the themes in a great way.

9/10


----------



## WickerDeer




----------



## heatnikki

Parasite - 8/10
Liked the concept, but felt it dragged.


----------



## WickerDeer

This ballet seems like the easiest to understand--it's amazing to me that they try to tell a story with just visual language and dance and music. It's challenging to understand, but I really feel like this one is accessible and I like how they added different elements to the story, like developing the prince's character and childhood, and also making Cinderella less flat of a character. 

Cinderella has never been one of my favorite stories, though I do like the Grimms Brothers version better than Disney's, and this ballet version is my favorite of all so far.

Edit: Okay--I really loved that one. I liked her golden wheat dresses and the bird that tried on the shoe. I'm going to have to check out if there are other Christopher Wheeldon ballets to watch.


----------



## KindaSnob!

The african queen by John Houston


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## Mystic MagentaRose

The last movie I watched was Jimmy and Judy, it was something I found one day and decided to check it out. Glad I did, because I enjoyed it. It's a low budget found footage type of movie, but I enjoyed it overall. It was different for sure and I laughed a few times during the movie which I liked.


----------



## heatnikki

Watched Game Night last night as I saw it pop up on Netflix, some very silly yet laughable moments. 6/10


----------



## eeo

84 Charing Cross Road. Such a wonderful gem of a movie.


----------



## Strakalo

Parasite 7/10, it's a good movie but not for everyone. By the way, I started using Youtube TV and I have to say it was my best decision. First of all, it's affordable and easy to use. It offers an excellent variety of channels, personally, I think it's worth it. Besides, spamreviews are all positive, just check it out.


----------



## Electra

*Psychobitch*

A fantastic movie about a teenage couple in love who manage despite like a ton of challanges. A movie that finally shows life from a boys' perspective.


----------



## Hexigoon

Capital in the 21st Century.
⭐⭐⭐⭐








Very good doc on capitalism's cyclical rise and degeneration, it's an adaption of the famous economics book that I've wanted to read for a while (which is nearly 700 pages so I'm sure the book is more in depth). I learned a bit but I actually knew quite a lot of the stuff in this doc already. For someone less familiar it'd be good start though.
It is one of the better docs I've seen on the subject. I think it should've gone a bit more indepth on modern AI automation but maybe it did in the book.
Even though it's very good at identifying the problem and drawing parallels of today with history, I think it needed to also put some more focus on solutions, otherwise it paints a pretty grim picture that the only way capitalism goes through a radical shift to reduce the rampant inequality it produces has historically often been from the destruction of capital and bloodshed, or at least the serious threat of an uprising.
Still, people need to learn from their history to avoid these things, so I think the movie is good at making its case.


----------



## jetser

Electra said:


> *Psychobitch*
> 
> A movie that finally shows life from a boys' perspective.


 Excuse me? I thought there was plenty.


----------



## NipNip

Badlands

Genius in its own right


----------



## Perlanthesis

_*My Tomorrow, Your Yesterday*_

4.6/5 🌟🌟🌟🌟✨

Surprisingly profound for a romance drama even though they didn’t really flesh out the mechanics and logistics of the story but they definitely delivered on the emotional impact and message.


----------



## eeo

WolfWalkers

Visually beautiful, captures imagination, a very nice experience overall.


----------



## OliveFox

White Chicks


----------



## Electra

jetser said:


> Excuse me? I thought there was plenty.


Ye but I don't know of many since I'm a girl and that's prolly why I see so few 😄


----------



## Electra

jetser said:


> Excuse me? I thought there was plenty.


Ps. : If you know any more, I'd love to know )


----------



## Electra

*The babymakers*
It seems fun so fare )


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Pay it Forward


----------



## Max

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire.

Been years since I watched anything Harry Potter. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Within the last week or two;
Re-watched Deadpool 2 -the intro credits always have me laughing. Then later on I decided to re- watch Deadpool as well. Both are always funny. If you have a dark sense of humor and need a laugh~ I suggest watching them.
Strangers on a Train 
Avengers: Endgame


----------



## jetser

Electra said:


> Ps. : If you know any more, I'd love to know )


500 Days of Summer? It's one of my favourites.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding

*More Than Blue (2018)*






_good for a cry
well done t.t_​


----------



## Folsom

A Quiet Place Part 2

At least on par with the first film, if not better. The first 20 minutes are exceptional.


----------



## MsMojiMoe

this is a great psychological thriller...slow pace but awesome

it’s the sequel to the movie, Resolution ( don’t have to watch it to understand this movie)
which confused me bc there are some overlapping scenes and I didn’t know there was another movie ( that I just happen to see before) and was sure I’ve never seen this movie before ....

i Love this but I’m *obsessed* with time






this scene kinda haunts me when I sit and think about this

this guy has only a few seconds and it just repeats ( some have 10 mins, 10 years....)


----------



## tanstaafl28

Let me first take a moment to celebrate this irony (they just showed up that way in my list):










Okay, down to business. The last movie I watched was: Pink Floyd: The Wall. I was honoring my biological father, who died of a heart attack on 5/20. This movie and album was one of his favorites.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

Not really a movie. More of a mini TV Series. I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Electra

*The Revenant
⚠🔞⛔
only recommanded on excessively happy days with no depression*

real life harshness


----------



## Electra

The green book

A cozy and funny movie 😊
Possibly ESTP meets INFJ?
Very moving, and brings up racism


----------



## Tripwire_Desire

The One


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tanstaafl28 said:


> Let me first take a moment to celebrate this irony (they just showed up that way in my list):
> 
> View attachment 879665
> 
> 
> Okay, down to business. The last movie I watched was: Pink Floyd: The Wall. I was honoring my biological father, who died of a heart attack on 5/20. This movie and album was one of his favorites.


Although, watching that would be like torturing me (bad experience associated with the movie), I can not imagine that loss. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

MsMojiMoe said:


> i Love this but I’m *obsessed* with time


You may want to check out In Time then. I watched it within the last week or two. Pretty good!


----------



## Penny

I thought it was a cute and sweet movie.


----------



## Penny

Electra said:


> *I, Tonya
> 
> View attachment 879031
> *


 how was it?


----------



## blossomier

The Big Short. Fun. Great cast.


----------



## blossomier

Electra said:


> The green book
> 
> A cozy and funny movie 😊
> Possibly ESTP meets INFJ?
> Very moving, and brings up racism
> 
> View attachment 880016


I saw this one exactly a week ago as well! Amazing one. I really enjoy the friendship between both of the main characters. And it delivered the theme about racism from 60 years ago really well.


----------



## jerica

blossomier said:


> The Big Short. Fun. Great cast.


Living something like that is exceptionally interesting too..


----------



## Electra

Penny said:


> how was it?


It was scary how a mother can treat her own child so cruel! But its good that they brought up the topic though. There is an expression: the stronger the sun; the stronger the shadow


----------



## jetser

Penny said:


> I thought it was a cute and sweet movie.


It's my "other" favourite romantic movie besides 500 Days of Summer.


----------



## BigApplePi

I needed to relax and watch a movie. This one opened with a little girl lying on a bed (maybe also nine years old. I can't tell.) But strangely she was in what looked like a prison cell for adults. She removed the blankets and placed herself in wheel chair on getting up. She was cute, seemed content, unperturbed by this "prison cell" situation. Right away strange. The cell door opened and she was rolled into what must be a classroom. All the students were in wheelchairs. Still strange. What was normal was the teacher. She began with questions to the student. Our girl was chosen. Obviously very bright, even brilliant. That's how the story opens. 

"The Girl with All the Gifts." I won't tell any more. Don't want to spoil it for you.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## Crowbo

LOTR


----------



## Plusless

The Sky Crawlers
The ideas it presents were interesting, but it doesn`t have much else to support the viewer for 2 hours. Imbalance would probably describe this movie the best.

The Negotiation (2018)
A well done action/crime/thriller that goes a bit outside the usual mold, I really recommend trying this one.



BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> *Monster Hunter*


I couldn`t watch the movie properly because I was stuck laughing at how much Ron Perlman looks like the Cowardly Lion from The Wizard of Oz.


----------



## singingamy

Red Notice. - not bad, but also not my taste really. 7/10. I am still trying to figure out how the firestick works and what addons should i install. Something from here maybe? Any recommendation?


----------



## Hexigoon

*Joker *(2019) ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐
Great empathetic performance from the lead actor, with a strong and relevant social critique.
The fearmongering I kept seeing surrounding this movie about it glamorizing an "incel uprising" was absurdist, though that did help strengthen the film's message about vilification.


----------



## Tripwire_Desire




----------



## toxatyt

of the last thing I watched was Call the midwife It's a series about midwives working in the East End of London in the late 1950s and 1960s. The story was first made from the memoirs of Jennifer Worth, who worked with the Anglican community of St. John's. It describes the daily life of midwives and the community. If you are not from Britain you may have trouble watching so you can use this website https://streamditto.com/  , Aside from the fact that such shows are of little interest to people, its performance and plot have made it a huge success and this show is a must see.


----------



## Sily

Within the last two days, I've tried to go back to these movies: Don't Look Up and Being The Ricardos. Twice I tried, but they are both, absolute shite. Just my opinion there. Maybe I'll watch something good today. I hope!


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Last few days...
Matrix Resurrections
The Princess Bride


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Sily said:


> Within the last two days, I've tried to go back to these movies: Don't Look Up and Being The Ricardos. Twice I tried, but they are both, absolute shite. Just my opinion there. Maybe I'll watch something good today. I hope!


Don't look up within the last week myself. I thought it was humorous.


----------



## BigApplePi

"No Country for Old Men." Too bad this movie is too good for a sequel.


----------



## Namsayin

Lord of the Rings





again






* *




yes all three...










* *




yes probably going to watch the Hobbit movies also, 
this cycle will get worse when the amazon series launch..


----------



## CountZero

Found out that I have access to a number of old (as in decades old) movies via YouTube Premium. Finished _Spaceballs_ (Mel Brooks is hilarious as always, though not quite up to _Blazing Saddles) _and started on _The Good, The Bad and The Ugly_. I had forgotten how good those old spaghetti Westerns can be...


----------



## DOGSOUP

The Collector (2009) & The Collection (2012).

God this guy has to bored out of his mind. Worse than John Kramer. The question of: how did he have time to set all this up? Completely took me out of the movie. What I liked was that the films made good use of the final boy, a rather controversial trope in horror. Nice to see.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Matrix Resurrections, 2022 - I liked it. It had enough new content to keep it real, and enough connection to the original trilogy to trigger the fanboi nostalgia. 

It was sort of a: "What If Neo took the *BLUE* pill?"


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tanstaafl28 said:


> Matrix Resurrections, 2022 - I liked it. It had enough new content to keep it real, and enough connection to the original trilogy to trigger the fanboi nostalgia.
> 
> It was sort of a: "What If Neo took the *BLUE* pill?"


Notice any of the Sense8 cast? Have you watched that series?


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Just like I noticed - the show -Limitless (no idea why it never was not renewed) has two of Dexter's main characters in it.


----------



## tanstaafl28

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Notice any of the Sense8 cast? Have you watched that series?


Damn! I never made the connection! Yes I watched Sense8! I couldn't figure out why so many of the actors looked familiar.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

tanstaafl28 said:


> Damn! I never made the connection! Yes I watched Sense8! I couldn't figure out why so many of the actors looked familiar.


It took me a second to connect the dots when watching it. You like trivia/bits of knowledge/info...I looked it up- check this out
The Sense8 Reunion You Missed In The Matrix Resurrections


----------



## moonpixie

Belfast (2021)


----------



## DOGSOUP

House of Wax (2005). Never saw it before. Quite enjoyed it (ehh it's better if you don't ask why...). In fact I am obsessed with the setting of the movie & would love to explore the town personally because these kids are certainly not appreciating it. I would also avoid death by being a _polite _but _cautious _guest (everything about that guy screams "DONT GO TO HIS HOUSE If you know whats good for ya!!" Not a spoiler BTW either you know by then or if ya dont you deserve a warning, poor soul, the things that could happen to ya).


----------



## Electra

K19: the widowmaker


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Last few I remember
Hotel Transylvania: Transformania 
The Tender Bar 
The War with Grandpa 
The Dark Knight


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Interview with the Vampire


----------



## VinnieBob

Seems appropriate for the current events


----------



## Aether963

5/5 A very good movie. Would recommend to anybody. I spent around 5 days reflecting about it.

Also, Jane Wilde and Stephen Hawking's relationship on the early part of the movie is probably what an IXFJ and IXTP relationship looks like


----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## ENIGMA2019




----------



## NIHM

Red Notice


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Jojo rabbit


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb

Death on the Nile.

It was okay. Mediocre. Still enjoyable. A bit slow but interesting enough to keep you on the seat.

Too many sexual innuendoes. Especially if you aren't feeling sexual.

I haven't read the book so I can't say if the book was full of innuendoes too.

My favourite character was.. idk, Poirot I guess.

I liked most of the characters, except for Books mother, and Jacquie and her husband. Well those two were probably made to be unlikeable.

I thought it was rude how whatever-her-name-was' cousin tried to get her to sign a contract.

Everyone was only her friend because of money in the end, which was sad!

I liked Books enigmatic mischievous, performer personality. Even if it was a bit douchey at first.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

Captain America


----------



## NIHM

Jolt, I don't recommend it.


----------



## moonpixie

Turning Red (2022)


----------



## JourneyOfMystery

"The Matrix Resurrections". I hated it. Once I watched 10-something minutes of it, the movie became Hollywoodisingly predictable. Keanu Reeves's wooden acting does not keep my eyes glued. Figurines in the beginning of this film distracted me. But not in a good way. After 10-something minutes, I stopped watching this film. Sigh... the burden of being a writer having this uncanny ability to predict stories' plots. Makes me have to look harder for films and shows that truly surprise my mind.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery

"Saw" was the last movie watched by me. It was the first time of me watching that. Which it was better than "The Matrix Resurrections" by not being so predictable. Though, it does have its issues since there was no big budget for improving screenwriting nor was some of the actors' acting up to par.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Catch and Release

Rudy is playing in the background atm


----------



## Handsome Dyke

I watched Encounters a couple of days ago. It was kinda sad but also refreshingly different. And it was mis-advertised as a sci-fi movie. I wouldn't have watched it if I'd known what it's really about.


----------



## ENIGMA2019

Forgot to list - Edward Scissorhands


----------



## VinnieBob

ENIGMA2019 said:


> Forgot to list - Edward Scissorhands


 And his brother- Mack the knife


----------



## eeo

So, I've been trying to watch the West Side Story remake for a couple of days now. There's the whole Elgort issue. And I know how the story ends. Not a good combination to fully enjoy it. Not fair to the movie either so I kind of feel obligated to continue watching because it's a good quality movie.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

It was ok, would I buy it? Probably not , the best part of it for me was Jeff Goldblum as Ian Malcolm... But even that wasn't enough to make it a good movie


----------



## virginia0806

Mary Poppins Returns


----------



## Kenny008

Recently my family and I have watched the movie "The Lion King". A nice, cozy, family movie, which my family and I watched with pleasure. With the help of such a wonderful device as Firestick, we fully enjoyed viewing without any problems. Here is information about the best apps for this device 74 Best FireStick Apps for 2022 (Free Movies, Shows & Live TV) . Personally, my favorite is Kodi, in this application we watched the movie


----------



## davjo

Thor - Love & Thunder *7/10*

Some very funny moments, but they tried too hard to make it funny throughout. Some strained jokes. Christian Bale was good.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

It was good, the story was memorable as were the characters , it was a good take on Hercules as well


----------



## shameless

The Imitation Game, on Netflix. It was pretty good. I have yet to look at how accurate the depiction is. I will eventually.


----------



## jetser

It was hilarious. Pls watch without prejudice.


----------



## jessyrich

Remember me. Decent one . 7 of 10


----------



## stev001k

I watched the movie "Breaking Through in the NBA" yesterday. It's a great movie, very light, with a good plot and a great cast.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## eeo

Men (2022). Great acting, loved the scenery and atmosphere. But none of the drama/fantasy/horror delivered the punch I was maybe hoping for. It's haunting, for sure. Might even be worth a second time.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## mskam355

The Dark Knight (2008)
I really enjoyed it. It was much better than I expected. There were a few things I didn't like though. I didn't like Christian Bale's acting. It felt like he was there but wasn't doing anything special. I literally blacked out when he wasn't fighting. I especially didn't like Two-Face as a character. His reasons for being evil were somewhat valid, but he acted very awkward and immature. I prefer villains who don't talk too much and don't have a warped sense of justice. Which leads me to the only reason I like this movie so much...
Heath Ledger played the Joker better than any character I've ever seen. He was darkly humorous, unpredictable, insensitive, and got his way without too much trouble. Near the end of the movie, I was hoping he would kill Batman. Horrible, I know, but the Joker was such an incredible sadist that it was almost funny. In a very painful way.
The movie definitely had some very bland characters (almost all of them), but the Joker, in my opinion, more than made up for it.
Now after such a long description, I want to ask you one question. Where do you download movies? I can't find a good download source anywhere, is it paid or not, makes no difference, but please tell me where you do it? (Thanks for advise, I found what I want on https://proxy-rarbg.org/)


----------



## cyber-bully

Lo chiamavano jeeg robot! I really liked it


----------



## odinthor

_Quai des Orfèvres _(1947). Very good.


----------



## Chiv_nov-002

Probably Ant man and the wasp. I tried to watch an anime film on Netflix but I couldn't get myself to watching it.


----------



## eeo

Archive (2020). 6/10


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fetching_Cody


----------



## BigApplePi

"Far From the Madding Crowd." I watched two versions. The earlier version (around 1967) was wonderful. The characters were developed, real, and I believed them. The story made full sense.

The later version (around 2015) copied the story but was relatively empty and ordinary. Go for the earlier version with Julie Christie.


----------



## NIHM




----------



## TheCosmicHeart




----------



## eeo

RRR

So over the top you just can't look away.


----------



## Winter-Rose

The road


----------



## ShiraDest

bubblePOP said:


> I know the thread already exists, however, it's closed, so @TreeBob's advice was to make a new one, which I have done. c: But you guys pretty much know the drill. Last movie you watched, plus mini-review/rating if you want.
> 
> The Last Will and Testament of Rosalind Leigh
> I'll give it a 2/5.
> I was pretty bored watching the movie, spending half the time on skype talking about how lame the movie was, and the other half of the time getting scared by my friends trying to make the movie scarier than it was. They'd be like "ooga booga" when the door would creak open, or one of them sneezed right when a drawer opened. But really, it could've been a lot better than it was.


My Father's Violin.
5/5 stars, excellent film, seen on Netflix, funny at the start, sad in the right places, very heart warning, and beautiful at the end. Brilliant and strong little orphan kid teaching her uncle about life and about his incorrect assumptions about his older brother (a bit like the similar premise in kdrama Move to Heaven).
Highly recommended
S. Dest.


----------



## Gamine

One I would recommend that is probably underrated is Dog. Very much a pleasing surprise.
I think it is better to watch verses watching the trailer though.

Dog (2022) - IMDb


----------



## maxlakonsky14

Unstoppable. This is so encouraging and uplifting, I loved watching it. Definitely something I’ll watch multiple times👍


----------



## Gamine

Next will be a Michael Bay movie.


----------



## maximum danger

Bullet train. Was fun and shit, I liked it


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

It was great over all...there were parts that kinda threw off the pacing of the movie but the fight scenes are really what made the movie


----------



## NIHM

Not bad. Laughed pretty good.


----------



## Gamine

NIHM said:


> View attachment 910493
> 
> 
> Not bad. Laughed pretty good.


I have never heard of that one. I watched National Treasure:Book of Secrets last night.


----------



## maximum danger

NIHM said:


> View attachment 910493
> 
> 
> Not bad. Laughed pretty good.


Overrated as shiiiiit


----------



## Gamine

Bullet Train. Really good with a ton of nuggets of truth.


----------



## dinadore

The last movie I watched was "Me Time". Yesterday, my husband and I organized a great evening for ourselves with great comedy and sushi. I like to spend the weekend like this. I recently read an article on https://www.firesticktricks.com/smart-iptv.html and decided to try it. So it works well for me with husband and I and our children who love to watch cartoons


----------



## Shodan

The Borat sequel. Nihilistic and repulsive, DNF.


----------



## Gamine

I never watched all of them or in order. I started with 
Captain America: The Winter Soldier
Captain America: Civil War
Avengers: Infinity War


----------



## jetser

Gamine said:


> I never watched all of them or in order. I started with
> Captain America: The Winter Soldier
> Captain America: Civil War
> Avengers: Infinity War


And..?


----------



## DOGSOUP

Stoker. Haunting. I can't really recommend it to anyone but I loved the way it was filmed.


----------



## UpClosePersonal

I watched 3 good movies in the last few days:
2 of them had Scarlett Johanson in them and she did a good job .
*Match Point* (Woody Allen written/directed)
*A Marriage Story* (Adam Driver) available on NetFlix
*Up in the Air* (George Clooney)
I tend to like movies that deal with the harsh realities of life we all have seen and will see.
These are the kinds of movies you can enjoy at any age but they are so insightful that you get even more out of them when you get older.


----------



## Shodan

Harakiri (1962) by Masaki Kobayashi. Jidaigeki at its best. 10/10


----------



## NIHM

Stardust


----------



## ai.tran.75

NIHM said:


> Stardust


Me too  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gamine

jetser said:


> And..?


And… have you watched them? Enough said. My only regret is not watching them in the theater. ESP the fight scene in Civil War. Scratch that esp End Game.
I am making it a point to watch Black Adam at the theater. Seen that one yet?


----------



## jetser

Gamine said:


> And… have you watched them? Enough said. My only regret is not watching them in the theater. ESP the fight scene in Civil War. Scratch that esp End Game.
> I am making it a point to watch Black Adam at the theater. Seen that one yet?


Yes. It's not the same.
Ma fav was Civil War, what's yours?


----------



## Gamine

jetser said:


> Yes. It's not the same.
> Ma fav was Civil War, what's yours?


I can not pick one.

Have you watched Black Adam yet?


----------



## Gamine

The Wolf and the Lion (2021) - IMDb


The Wolf and the Lion: Directed by Gilles de Maistre. With Molly Kunz, Graham Greene, Charlie Carrick, Derek Johns. A wolf pup and a lost lion cub are rescued by a girl in the heart of the Canadian wilderness. Their friendship will change their lives forever.




m.imdb.com





Some parts of this movie pissed me off. Her responses/reaction mainly.


----------



## jetser

Gamine said:


> I can not pick one.
> 
> Have you watched Black Adam yet?


Yes. It was not good.


----------



## Gamine

Where the Crawdads Sing
I would recommend it. Very good and different.


----------



## vitalyaems

The last movie I watched was Game of Thrones. Seasons one through eight were filmed in about 25 locations throughout Northern Ireland, including Titanic Studios in Belfast, Cushendan Caves, Merlow Bay, Ballintoy Harbor, Larribean, Antrim Plateau, Castle Ward, Inch Abbey, and Downhill Strand. It's important for me to know the details of the filming, so I decided to Visit jacanswers.com for lots of news as well as movie facts and more.


----------



## Gamine

Black Adam. I liked it


----------



## jetser




----------



## eeo

The Portrait of a Lady


----------



## maximum danger

Smile. I thought the protagonist was really fucking stupidly written, and the movie was carried by the concept. And they could've done a lot more with it.

Also Barbarian, which I thought was good.


----------



## daniella846

"Me Time" was the last. Good comedy, you can watch it! When I read this, I started watching movies and series regularly. For me it's rest. Especially when I have already done everything at home and have time for myself. I turn on a movie or TV show and usually draw while doing it


----------



## MsMojiMoe

I started to watched that mad max fury road….yeah this is my third attempt, and I’m just cant stay focus on it….so I probably won’t finish it…or just keep it playing while I draw or write on here or smth, multitask lol….it has great action but my mind drifts a lot….i Tend to like to rewatch stuff I know I like, or Really have to be in the mood for certain types of movies…I usually prefer psychological thriller where my mind has to engaged, otherwise it is really hard to watch movies…


----------



## eeo

Spirited (2022)

Kind of nice light entertainment.


----------



## Gamine

Ford v Ferrari


----------



## Gamine

DC League of Super-Pets 
The Matrix Resurrections 
A Christmas Story 2


----------



## haze319

The Glass Onion: A Knives Out Mystery - a fun watch, worth a go. 4/5


----------



## daniella846

I watched "Nope" last night. Good movie


----------



## Rihanna

Ratatouille ! Don't know how I missed it before and only just got to seeing it now.


So good.


----------



## Gamine

Wildcat (2022) - IMDb


Wildcat: Directed by Trevor Frost, Melissa Lesh. With Dante Cueva Altamirano, Cristian De La Cruz, Erick Scott Vargas Laura, Niery Tafur Olortegui. Back from war in Afghanistan, a young British soldier struggling with depression and PTSD finds a second chance in the Amazon rainforest when he...




www.imdb.com





I thought it was a series and about wildcat rescues. More about the guy. Next time I will read the description. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## eeo

Spirited Away


----------



## bigstupidgrin

Goodfellas


----------



## Gamine

Within the last month.








Zack Snyder's Justice League (2021) - IMDb


Zack Snyder's Justice League: Directed by Zack Snyder. With Ben Affleck, Henry Cavill, Amy Adams, Gal Gadot. Determined to ensure that Superman's ultimate sacrifice wasn't in vain, Bruce Wayne recruits a team of metahumans to protect the world from an approaching threat of catastrophic proportions.




www.imdb.com





I would have never made it that long in a theater. I just cannot sit still that long in one spot. Good though. I had to go back and re-watch 









Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice (Ultimate Edition) (2016) - IMDb


Batman v Superman: Dawn of Justice (Ultimate Edition): Directed by Zack Snyder. With Amy Adams, Ben Affleck, Henry Cavill, Jesse Eisenberg. Batman is manipulated by Lex Luthor to fear Superman. Superman´s existence is meanwhile dividing the world and he is framed for murder during an...




www.imdb.com




I could not remember how Superman died. Irritated me all over again.


----------



## TheCosmicHeart

It was awesome and pretty funny


----------



## Whippit

Pale Blue Eye, a kind of murder mystery, noir featuring a young Edgar Allen Poe at Westpoint. It hit me just right, the performances/casting was great.


----------

